# [EBERRON] the Extraordinaries, 'A Terror Awakened, the League Reborn'



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

(occ no posting by players yet... just some intro stuff to get people thinking about it

Also...
OCC for the game is Here

Rouges Gallery of League members is Here
 /occ)

///Prologue 1, Zol (_ third day_), First Week of Olarune (_late winter_), 998YK///

Somewhere in Sharn, deep within a large hallowed out cavernous room beneath Cliffside, lit only slightly by the greenish glow of turned down _everburn_ lanterns. The room is lined with large book and scroll shelves, a number of small tables and a dozen or so comfortable chair. There are only two men present, the first standing and lighting another cigar of _talentan_ weed. He is tall and rail-thin, with unnatural long arms and fingers. Bald, with small ears and eyes, and weak chin, he does have an unusually large nose. His pale complexion stands out all the more with the black suit that he is wearing. The second man is sitting, handsome with a well-trimmed black beard and hair, streaked with gray. His shadowweave suit is royal blue, with a black patch over his right eye. He is the first to break the silence of the room. His voice, while rich and full of authority, drips with contempt toward the other "*Must you smoke that infernal weed man? Not even the Halfling barbarians smoke as much as you indulge yourself in it.*"

The thin man bows while hiding a slight smile, but none the less snuffs out the cigar.  Shaking his head the gentleman says "*If we can continue with the reason I am here - these Extraordinaries of yours. You are sure that they will be able to succeed where all the those I have employed in the past have failed?*"

Bowing his head towards the speaker, the man referred to as 13 replies "*They will lord. I have spent almost two years seeking them out. Testing and watching them, even if they did not know it. They are the best of the best and they will put an end to Sa'Goloth threat once and for all*". 

"*They had better… my diviners are warning that the stars and signs are not good. The Last War will look like a minor skirmish compared to the wars that could come*" the one-eyed man says. He takes a good pull from his _ironroot_ brandy and continues "*If this cult of the Devourer Wyrm already posses one of the Daelkyr's Teeth then they could learn where the others are. And with all five, we could no longer hold the Nightshard Seal. We are at a distinct disadvantage already.*"  

They are both silent for some time, each lost within his own thoughts of what 'could be' and it is the gentleman who again is first to break the silence "*Alright then spy master, call them to Sharn. Work your magic and find me either the lost sealing-stones or any part of the Sa'Goloth. Where will you start?*"

Nodding the thin man replies "*With Gillen d'Cannith's journal of course. We need all the clues we can get.*"

Grunting the one-eyed man says "*Really? I thought it destroyed when Cyre was lost?*"       

"*No my lord, it still exists… or at least my research leads me to believe it so. The first 'job' of the Extraordinaries will be to recovering it.*"

The one-eyed man nods again, stands and starts for a side door saying as he leaves "*If they survive there, then perhaps they are truly worthy the name…*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

(OCC OK a quick thing about posting, rolling, etc. 

If your character is speaking, please put it in “Quotes”  (if you want to use other colors sure), Thoughts in _Italic_ 

If your character is doing something your Actions should be in *Asterisks*

You roll all your own rolls – attack, damage, skill, saving throws, etc (unless you ask me to OR there is some secret roll I will make them). Post the roll, modifier and total at the bottom of your post. If you wish to spend an *Action Dice* include that there. 

So for example…



> *William charges and attacks the Orc with his longsword*
> 
> [OCC – Attacking the Orc, Charging +2 to attack -2 to Defense. Attack roll is 4 +6 +2 =12, I spend an Action Dice for +3 more, total of 15. If I hit, Damage is 1d8+4 =7. I am using my Dodge against this Orc /OCC]




or 


> *William will try and Bluff the barman to give him the location*
> 
> [OCC – Bluff roll 12 +8 =20 /OCC]




OCC questions and comments should be marked and put in (Parenthesis) for questions and comments, [Brackets] for rolls, action results, etc. 

Any questions? Try and post most of the over in the OCC  /OCC)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

///Prologue 2, somewhere within the northern Icehorn Mountains, Sul (_first day_), Fourth Week of Olarune, 998YK///

Every surface within the very large, rectangular chamber has been polished to a mirror-like sheen. Quarter-circle pools of lave in two of the room's four corners augment the light provided by the numerous, large _everburn_ lanterns (each six or seven feet tall and at least a foot across). The massive double door that exits the room to the east, are carved with a strange five-pointed star and contain a huge eye at its core. But an immense, oval carved stone table dominates the chamber. It to bares of the eye and five-pointed star symbol. Eight chairs surround the table, one at the head the largest of them. 

Each of the chairs has a being sitting upon it  - or in the case of one, above - but the rest of the chamber is empty. The one sitting on the largest chair stands out only because he is so 'normal' compared to the others assembled here. The dwarf's wool clothing and cloak are as black as night, and the only visible badge of 'office' that he might bare is a large mithral ring; a snake eating its own tail. The eyes of the 'snake' are midnight-blue _khyber shards_. He is smoking a thick cigar of _Eldeen leaf_ tobacco, and when he speaks, his voice is full of authority and power "*Report, Priestess Alxanta.*"

The nearest on his left is a woman with short red-hair and wearing black plate mail; she might once have been beautiful, but the years of hate and war have taken their toll, such that her heavily scared skin is almost gray, and her voice raspy and dry "*The Flamewarders in Karrnath have penetrated into the lower values of the Sentinel Tower and evidence is promising that the Panlith Scroll will be found there. With it, the location of the Nightshard will be within our grasp.*"

The dwarf nods and says "*Ardeth Webb.*" 

Another woman, with small goat like horns protruding from her forehead, and dressed scantily to show off the multitude of tattoos across her body, smiles towards the dwarf and almost lazily says "*My Mistwarders have informed me that they have strong evidence now that the Green Tooth may in fact rest within the Vile Marsh and are on their way too scout out possible locations and gather more evidence.*"  

The dwarf nods and turning to the next, saying "*Shebeleth Regidin*" a tall and gaunt bald human, with a black, diamond-shaped crystal embedded in the middle of his forehead  "*We have almosssst completely deciphered the Xanik Text and are confident that it will reveal to ussssss the location of the losssssst city. We expect it to be reveled to usssss with the year, by the time of the great alignment.*"

The dwarf nods and turns his attention to next creature, which is not sitting, but instead floating a foot or so above it chair. "*Vhalkindress*" he says, as the being's nine eyes turn onto the dwarf leader. With its large mouth full of jagged teeth, the being says "*Know that, this one, has eliminated Q'Barra as a possible location for the Black Tooth. This one now turns his eyes upon the lands of southern Valenar… the foolish Deathless there are to catch up in their petty wars to notice this one. This one will continue its search there, and is confident that it will succeed soon.*" 

The dwarf then turns towards a large winged draconic warrior, clad in light chain and holding a huge spiked flail in one hand, "*Zarrik'dhor'khna.*" It nods and speaks, its voice a hiss "*I have seen too it that the Frostwarrens are moving on the so called Princes of Trebaz Sinara. I remain confident that the White Tooth is among one of the lost values there. It will be ours within the month.*"  

Taking a long pull from his cigar the dwarf then looks to the next to the last being; a Gnoll, well only the body of a Gnoll, for life had fled it long years ago. Now malice and hate animate the body of the thing, with mail armor and chains riveted into the it's skin to help hold it together. Its dead eyes focusing on the dwarf when its name is spoken "*Muggoss.*" Nodding it speaks, with trouble and some spittle of died mucus "*The compact with the Daughters of Sora Kell is almost complete and a detachment of their mercenaries will should boost our armies gathering in western Breland when the time comes. We have provide them the location of the underdark tunnels that will get them on the other side of the Greywall Mountains and into the Grey Blairs. Their raiding will turn Breland's attention away from our activities in the Blackcaps. If the Blue Tooth is there, it will be ours*"  

The last being, looks up at this, and grunts. It is a mass of pinkish skin and greasy flesh, a grotesque blending of hairless ape and a corpulent toad, with no visible neck and huge hunchback like shoulders. Horribly, upon its loathsome head, a small, stunted body seems to have grown out of it. Small arms and legs, and a head are always in motion and it seems to be moaning in pain. The creature's speech is barely understandable, as it were underwater "*There may be more to worry about from the lands of Breland … I have heard whispers that the they have learned of the existence of the Sa'Goloth and have put in motion plans to seek out its' parts or the lost sealing stones that might interfere with the artifact's use.*"

The dwarf looks at the being "*I will expect that this will be dealt with immediately. What do they know? What are they seeking? What do they posses so far? Who knows what? No matter what they know or have, eliminate them all after you have answered my questions. Use third party assassins that cannot be traced back to us, we are to close now. I expect an update when next we meet Dyr'Ryd.*"      

The being known as Dyr'Ryd smiles, showing hundreds of small yellowish teeth and adds "*Of course. Tirok Coalfire and its' band of cutthroats have worked for me in the past, but know nothing of Khorvaire, they should serve us well*". 

The dwarf nods and the meeting ends… the fate of the worlds in motion.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

///Prologue 3, Northern Jungles of Xen'drik, just past midnight, Mol _second day_), First Week of Therendor (_early-spring_), 998YK///

The drow moved into the clearing, his step as silent as _junt_ mouse in tall grass, his  reddish segmented armor of scorpion chitinous, molded perfectly to his body, and might as well be silk so perfect is its fit. He approached a throne and those assembled around it with a steady, proud march. Those surrounding the throne are mostly female drows, in this best skins and spider silk-weave clothing, but there are also four male guards with _steelwood_ spears and finest chitinous armor. Bowing his head to the female upon the throne of giant bones with flayed skin cushions, he says "*Night Mistress, the oracle has spoken, and the holy artifact of ancient Kobullats is reawakening. The unbelievers of the north are fighting to gain it. What is your wish?*"

Sitting forward the drow queen sneers, her necklace of bones and rough rubies ringing lightly "*Defilers! Infidels! Heretics! They have no right, it is ours! Do these apostates have it assembled?*"

The male drow shakes his head "*They do not Night Mistress*"

She nods, maddness reflecting in her eyes, and sits back into her throne "*Good, that is good. Gleodites, you will take your Scorpion Guard and seek out those heretics that do defile us with their iconoclast ways, and you will teach them what it price it is to dare defile the Drow! We will make our presence known upon the world, and they will know fear! Go… GO!! KILL!! Let Queen Spider and King Scorpion know that their children heed and obey the laws, let those that statutory offense against the true gods suffer!*"

The male drow throws back his head and screams in mad joy, as do the assembled in the dark clearing, full of wild cries of animalist lusts and urges!!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

(occ OK just about ready to start... so hold posting for just a little while longer /occ)

///Prologue 4, Sharn, four hours ago (early morning), Sul, Third Week of Therendor (also known as Therendor 15, the 'Sun's Blessing', 998YK///

Looking down at the King’s Bridge, Neville Rathbone is again struck by how much the city has changed in the years he was 'lost', and two years here has not changed that. The bridge is huge, connecting a number of towers on southwestern Hightower ward of the Central Plateau to the Medthis Plateau and the University District. The bridge then continued on, all the way to southern Dura and the Ocean View district. Spanning a total of some 5,000 feet, each arch almost 2,500 feet alone, and it was at least 150 feet wide. Six giant statues, like great silent sentiencys, were set as anchors for the bridge at each span. They were knights of old, each bearing a sword held at 'salute' to the King and each were some 400ft tall.

The festival of _Dol Arrach_, the Sovereign Host of Honor and Light, also called the _Sun's Blessing_ was the day the city chosen to celebrate this huge bridges' opening. Flags, acrobatics, streamers, singers, carts, cheering people, wagons, dancers, animals, vendors, pickpockets, barking dogs, and screaming playing children filled the span of the bridge as far as Neville could see. _Why in the world did he want to meet here? Could we be in a more public place??_ he thinks. Wondering not for the hundreds time why he does not just leave these civilized lands for the peace of the wilds again. 

“*Ah there you are my good man*” a sharp voice shock him out of his thoughts. Turning, Neville sees the man he is here to meet… 13 _what kind of bloody stupid name is that anyway?_ “*So good to see you again. I trust your are enjoying the view?*” 

Neville simply grunted, causing 13 to smile his unnaturally with his large mouth that could so unnerve a man “*Ah that is what I like about you the most Neville, your way with words. It is so refreshing from those that I normally deal with*” 

Looking out over the bridge from their vantage point of a balcony off of the Airship Docking Tower (the highest tower in Sharn), 13 is silent for a moment, taking in the view “*Beautiful is it not? These grand constructions show all of Khorvaire the power and majesty of Breland don’t you think?*”

Before Neville can answer, 13 continues “*Now then on to why I have called you here. Your nation has need of you again old boy. Not just our nation though, mayhaps the whole world needs your help. I am forming a team of… special… individuals to take on a very dangerous, but important job. I need someone who can control their various personalities and direct them to getting the job done as quickly and as effectively as possible. That someone is you old boy.*”

Smiling, 13 draws out two cigars from an inside jacket pocket, and offers one to Neville  “*Talentan red weed, the best. Have one.*” Lighting his own he continues “*We can get into specifics when you meet the rest of your team, but for right now, take comfort in the knowledge that there are those in high places that pushed for you as the natural choice to fill this role. They and myself have every confidence in your abilities my good fellow*” 

Looking straight into Neville's eyes, 13 puffs on his cigar and says “*Now then are you ready to meet your team… your League of Extraordinaries*?”


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

///Now (midday), Sharn, midday, Sul , Third Week of Therendor (also known as Therendor 15, the 'Sun's Blessing'), 998YK///

So this is the place huh? Rather nice… for a cave. Looking around, these others are a very strange looking lot. Who in the heck are they anyway? And just what is this ‘job’ you have all sign yourself up for anyway?

Thinking back over the last month or so, it all started with a strange _flowery_ letter inviting you here to Sharn, with promises of gold, glory, wealth, renowned, amnesty from past crimes, help seeking a lost love ones, asylum from those hunting you; whatever your hearts desire the letter promised. All on the condition that you would come work for some branch of the Breland’s government, as a ‘specialist’. That your unique talents and skills would be put to use for the betterment of not just this country, but also all of Khorvaire. 

The letters included gold enough to book you passage on ships, gallons, lightning rail or whatever else to come to Sharn before the Third Week of Therendor, 998YK, the '_Sun's Blessing_' festival. You were to call upon the Ja’Korn’s Manor that is on the 111th floor of Melden Tower within the Deathgate district, an adventurer's ward. After arriving. you found the manor built onto the side of the tower, facing the Dagger River. There you were meet by a older gentleman, dressed all in black, and standing rail-straight, who introduced himself as *Phol Rook*, the manservant of Ja’Korn’s Manor. He took you inside to a private room within the manor. Offering your food, bath, and a change of clothing, Phol informed you that you would be meeting your employer later that very afternoon. 

When the appointed time arrived, Phol gathered you and all of your luggage (and for the first time you saw the other ‘specialists’ that most have been gathered for this mission) and lead you down a flight of stairs, through a number of doors, down another flight of stairs. And then some more stairs and doors, down, down, down deeper in the cliff you travel. Never once seeing another soul, lit only by _everburn_ lanterns. You pass dozens of hallways and see other doors that you do not pass through, as Phol leads you through the maze. Soon, the walls become rougher… less ‘worked’ then above. Moisture clings to the walls and you figure you might very well be below the water table now. 

Finally you were lead into large cavernous room you are in now. The ceiling is about 20 feet above the tallest head among you and the room is around sixty feet long and thirty wide. Two of the walls hold huge, long scroll and bookracks that extend to the ceiling and are filled with all kinds of dusty tombs and rolled parchment. Along another wall are pictures and portraits. At the other end of the room there was a large wooden table with twelve comfortable chairs. Other chairs and sitting tables are found throughout the room, Near the door is a brandy & wine tray with a number of bottles and glasses. The room is lit with _everburn_ lanterns, controlled from a master switch that Phol turns up so that you can better see within the room. 

“*Your host will be with you shortly m’lords. Would anyone like refreshment? Brandy, Wine, Chilled water mayhaps?*” Phol had asked, walking over to stand with his hands behind his back by the brandy table. 

And now here you are, awaiting your ‘host’ and possible employer, with a stranger band of misfits you have never been in the presence of… you begin to wonder, just what did you sign up for anyway?

Finally a door opposite the one you entered opens, and in walks a tall, rail-thin man, with pasty white skin, small ears and eyes, a weak chin and large nose. Dressed all in black, the man smiles – and it is not a smile that looks good on his face -  as if he were a predator looking at a new born prey – and says “*Ah good you are all here*”

Another man follows behind the first, older and dressed like an explorer or woodsman. The speaker takes a seat at the head of the large table and motions the woodsman to take a chair, saying “*Please, everyone take a seat if you would… ah, my dear ‘Fury’ is it not? I am afraid that we have nothing that will accommodate your weight, I will make sure that is corrected in the future, but for now if you do not mind standing…*”

Once all – but Fury – have been seated, the strange fellow speaks again, enfolding his long fingers before him as he looks at each of you “*Now then, no time for long pleasantries I am afraid. The nation – the very world – maybe in peril and we not a moment to waste. As you may have guest I am your new employer. You may call me 13 – my… mother, had something of a strange sense of humor*” to which he giggles at his own private joke “*I am going to have to ask you to hold any and all questions that you have until I have finished. I promise that I will answer each to the best of my ability, but we have much to discuses and little time to waste.*” 

Taking a deep breath is begins “*I have gathered you together because the Sa'Goloth artifact is in danger of being reassembled and if that happens, it again threaten the Five Nations with another all-out war.*”

“*'What is this Sa'Goloth artifact' you ask? Well it is little wonder that you know nothing about it… 90 years ago it was shattered by the dragon Mel’borneDom’khanya, the Gold. He and other members of his – Chamber – then worked magic so powerful that all knowledge of the Sa'Goloth artifact, written or known, vanished from mortals' memory. But now, somehow that magic is waning and the knowledge has creep back into the wrong minds. They seek to restore the – artifact – to it original glory. If they succeed, well let us say war the like of which the Five Nations has never known would break out and lay waste to all of Khorvaire.*”

“*I suppose a little history lesson is in order, for none of you would know any of this. Just over a 100 years ago, the explorer and archeologist  by the name Wilium d’Tharashk, lead an expedition into the heart of Xen'draik to seek a lost city of giants there. No one knows the city's name, but it is old, very old. Within the heart of the city there was a giant step-pyramid to some lost god or goddess, and within the temple they found something – the Sa'Goloth artifact. They did not know what it was, but so powerful was their desire to posses it, that Wilium killed the other members of the expedition and smuggled it into Khorvaire, to Karrnath actually.*”

“*Somehow he activated the devices and it killed him, but not before it set off a chain of events that lead to the Last War. Each of the leaders of the Fire Nations where so filled with the desire for conquest and power, it blinded them to all else. How you might ask? Well, the artifact is an ancient device of Daelkyr design and somehow it corrupt and control their minds, in ways no one can understand – well no one mortal I would guess. The dragons know and fear the device and so shattered it and erased all evidence of it. But, again, they did not do a very good job it would seem.*”

“*We learned through various networks, that something called the Red Daelkyr Tooth was found within an abandoned tomb within Demon Wastes two years ago. The ‘Tooth’ is a part of the Sa'Goloth artifact, and lead to us to rediscovering its' existence. There are five of these ‘teeth’, each made from the tooth of a different colored Chromatic Dragon. Together they form a – base or stand of some kind – for a huge Khyber Shard. It is said to be the largest Khyber Shard ever found; black as night, with something sparking inside. Together these artifacts create the Sa'Goloth. If it is reformed, the Daelkyr will again be able to open a doorway between themselves and those they wish – mainly those in charge. With this ‘control’ they could start another War, and it appears that this time the dragons will do nothing.*”

13 sits back in his chair, looking at you each with now serious stares “*I have gathered you all together to make sure that this does not happen. You see, in the past, whenever Breland has been threatened – both internally and externally – there have been those within the government who have called upon a special few to help defend it. These specials have been called the ‘League of the Extraordinaries’. There have been twelve pervious such times that this League has been formed. Twelve times Breland – if not the world – has been saved by past Leagues. And now, for a thirteenth time, the nation and Khorvaire again have need of them.*”

“*Of course, these individuals are unknown to history, keep secret by those of us who formed them. For if the common people were to learn of the dangers that they had so often faced, panic could very well be the result. It is better that they do not know how close they come to destruction, don’t you think?*”

Nodding to himself he continues “*Each of you has – for your own reason – agreed to work for us; agreed to join this League. And never has there been a greater need. So many of the old heroes are dead or gone. So few remember that which came before. It is a perils journey ahead, but I have every confidence in each of you.*” 

Pointing at the woodsman that accompanied him into the room when he first appeared, 13 continues  “*Neville here has been chosen to lead this League for us in the field. Now you are not in the army, so do not worry over much about military discipline, but we must have someone in charge and Neville is the best man for the job.*”

"*Now let me warn you again; those that wish to reassemble the Sa'Goloth artifact are deranged and evil to the core, but they are also cunning and not without their own resources. Their nefarious plans have been in play for at least two years and we have only just started. You will be outnumbered and working blind, for we have no idea where even one of the pieces might be.*” 

“*Our only lead at the present is a journal written by an Arcanix wizard and one time League member, who was serving in the royal court of lost Cyre named Gillen d'Cannith's. He was able to somehow ‘seal’ this journal away from the dragon magic that destroyed all other knowledge of the artifact. We don’t really know how, but he did. He disappeared with the destruction of Cyre, we assume killed in the calamity of whatever magic was wroth that day. Yes he was well over 100 years old, quite spry for a human*”

“*Through my own research I have come to the conclusion that not only did his journal survive the destruction of Cyre, but that it still resides within his tower – deep in the heart of present day Mournland! Your first mission – a most perilous mission indeed – is to recover this journal.*”

Pointing toward one of you, he says “*Enden here is the captain of the Air-Gallon, the Endless-Fury, and will get you to the edge of the Mournland Death-Grey Mist Wall, but I strongly suggest that you not take that gallon past that point. We tried not three months ago, and the gallon was lost. It seems that the magic that powered the ship drew things called ‘living spells’ too it like flies. They were attacked by these – ‘spells’ – almost as soon as they cross through the mist wall, and they did not survive more then six hours.*”

“*My suggestion is to take travel to Vathirond and then cross by foot, to the wizard’s tower. I will supply you with any food, water and gear that you require and I also have a map of where the tower was located before the destruction. The land has changed in the last four years, but it should still be there. The journal should be located in the top floor of the tower, where Gillen had his special library.*”

Sighing he continues “*As most of you know something about the tales and legends of what it is like in the Mournland – well they are all true and far worst. No known healing magic works there, undead and spells that are sentient are everywhere. The air itself has a stale and rank with a foul smell that is unhealthy to breathe. Those few things that somehow did survived the destruction of the nation, have been warped and driven insane by the magic there. They are beasts no long, and now exit only to feed, breed and kill. You are well advised not to eat or drink anything found there.*”

“*'How oh how will we survive in such a land Mr. 13?' Well, first, I have every confidence in your abilities. Second, I have found that the Rope Trick spell does allow healing magic to be used within it, as one is ‘detached’ somewhat from the normal prime material plane. I have sent expediencies into the land before to experiment with this idea to prove it to be true. The only problem is that instead of the hours the spell would normally run, this ‘pocket plane’ lasts mere minutes. But this should be enough time for at least healing now and again to take place. I will supply you with ten Rope Trick scrolls.*” (occ cast at 3rd level, so each will last for 3 minutes /occ)  

“*Time is not on our side, so I would expect you to leave immediately. The Endless-Fury should be able to get you to Vathirond by tomorrow morning. If you encounter no obstacles, it should take you five days of walking to get to Gillen's tower. Figure another day or two to get in and find the journal, and then six total days to return. So then, if within three weeks, there is no word from you, I will assume that you have failed and will see what I can do next – but know that the very fate of Khorvaire  may very well now rests in your hands… *”

Finally, 13 closes his eyes for a second and takes a couple of deep breathers “*I am sure that you have many questions. But first, why don’t you introduce yourself to your fellows. You are going to be working together for some time now and it might be good to at least know each others names…*”

(occ Whoa, that was long  OK post away, intro yourselves, etc. Then post any questions you have for 13  /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 3, 2005)

*FURY, Warforged Fighter/Monk*

The massive warforged nods his head towards 13 and his new companions in greeting. "I am pleased to make your acquaintance.” His voice is thick and heavy, with a metallic ring. The greeting sounds alien to his tongue, as though he had just heard it for the first time this week. “I am Fury.”

“The words spoken by our host are true.  I have spent countless hours roaming the dark battlefields of that forsaken land. There is little sustenance for your kind there, and the dangers should not be underestimated. I would be remiss if I did not mention that all present should put their affairs in order before entering the foul battlefields of Cyre.”

Taking a step towards the table, Fury raises his fist to his chest where it hits his metal skin with a hollow clang. “I pledge to serve the interests of Breland in my actions, and vow to protect the League with my existence, if need be. You have my oath, sir.”  He performs a stiff bow towards Neville. 

Once finished, he steps back and goes still. The lack of motion in his body is eerie. Fury stands in perfect still silence, as though a giant statue of adamantine and sinew.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 3, 2005)

*Marcus, Human Cleric/Urban Ranger*

A tall, slightly lanky individual dressed in a long black cassock, wearing the holy symbol of the Silver Flame, with long hair tied into a ponytail and a close-cropped, neatly clipped beard leans foward from his chair, gripping a finely carved bowstave.

"My name is Marcus.  I am a student of the arts of inquery and exorcism.  I have not yet had the opportunity to journey into the lands of Mourning...but it should be an interesting experience."

Marcus then takes up his glass of brandy, as in a toast.

"To saving Khorvaire from those who would harm her."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Neville Rathbone, Human Ranger/Rogue*

A thin framed old man sits near the front of the table.  As he listens to 13, he nervously tightens the curl on one side of his large, white moustache, and then extends his arm and straightens his sleeve with the other hand.  Upon the conclusion of 13's discourse, he straightens himself in his chair and then rises to his feet.  He is a man who appears to be in his late 60's to 70's, and not quite able to stand up as straight as a younger man would, making his clothes looks larger still, on him.  

The old man clears his throat and addresses the room, "My name is Neville Rathbone." he pauses, looking around the room for some sign of recognition.  Assumedly being met with none, he continues, "It is an honor to make your acquaintances."  

His eyes begin to lower, looking nervously at the tabletop, "I cannot be quite sure why 13 and company have chosen me to lead this expedition.", he says.  "I have not been to the Mournland in it's present state, nor do I fancy myself a warrior or some captain of men.",  he continues.   Quite abruptly, Neville looks at the ceiling and puts a finger to his forhead, as if surprised to recall something, and says, "Although, I believe that I have led parties to just about every other corner of Korvaire....and parts of Xen'drik....and there _was_ that affair at the borders of Argonessen...",  his voice trails off, as if he is busy remembering these events for the first time for himself.  After a moment of silence and a few odd stares from the room, he snaps back to attention as if woken from a daydream, "Yes, quite."

He scans the room trying to get a size of who he is dealing with, and continues, "As 13 has said, the matters at hand are of dire importance.  I would take it that one agrees, seeing the ends and means by which he and associates have taken to bring us all here."   Looking about the room quite jovially, he says, "Now, Master Enden, is it?  Why don't you tell us about that most spectacular ship of yours."   Neville retakes his seat, and sips his drink, listening intently.


----------



## Keia (Jan 4, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage*

_‘Why am I even here?’_  Azreal wondered as he looked across those assembled.  He mind briefly darted to a more existential phrasing of that very question, but dismissed it to pay better attention to the thin one known as 13.  _‘13 is an odd appellation . . . even I have a name . . . several actually,’_ Azreal continued to muse.

Azreal leaned forward on the chair, resting his forearms on the table.  In this position, he arched his back and allowed his wings to unfold and re-fold behind the chair back.  His black curls hung over his face, but piercing blue eyes could be seen beneath.  

_‘Questions?’_ Azreal thought to himself in response to 13’s ending.  _ ‘I’ve got questions . . . like are we getting paid for traveling and risking our lives in some forsaken place.  Helping the needy of Sharn is not a cheap venture, and I have quickly used most of the meager coin I arrived with.  To loose my scimitar so soon before this meeting . . . stuck with this poorly made weapon . . . of *steel * even.’_

Azreal absently slapped the scimitar slung at his side, almost hitting it for even existing – which made Azreal think back to the question which started his thoughts.

Needless to say, Azreal didn’t contribute to the conversation in a meaningful way . . . at least, not yet.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 5, 2005)

*Bale Kell*

/// Sharn, midday, Sul , Third Week of Therendor (also known as Therendor 15, the 'Sun's Blessing'), 998YK/// 

_‘Why am I hear?’ _  

_'Because I asked you to come.’ _  The voice was soft, calming almost

_‘As if I had a choice.’ _  

_‘You always have a choice, you can do what I ask, or we can argue about it and you will still do what I ask.’_ If a thought could smile it would have. _‘Am I so bad to have around?’_

_‘…no...though I still do not know why I am here.’_

_'Because you are needed… and I asked politely.’_

_‘Always so cryptic.’_

_‘I am a woman, of course I am cryptic, though I like to think of myself as mysterious.’_

_‘You are a sword, Edana’_

**Anger and bitter pain**

_‘I am sorry.’_ Strange though it was, he really did mean it.  

**silence**

The door to 111 Melden Tower opened before Bale Kell could answer the silence.

“Good day Master Kell, and welcome to Ja’Korn’s Manor.  My name is Phol Rook, if you would please follow me, I will show you to your room.”  

Phol Rook was an older gentleman, butler for life by the looks of it.  His clothes were immaculate and pressed stiff as a board.  A proper man, efficient and disciplined.  The type of person Bale would have enjoyed breaking, he represented everything about Breland that Bale had been taught to hate.  So secure in his safe tower above the masses of downtrodden creatures of the lower Sharn.  

That life seemed so long ago, before Magique’ricera, before Edana, Before the Mournlands.  It had been nearly two years to the day that he had stumbled out of the cursed land, clutching Magique’ricera in his hand.  

Bale followed Phol up a flight of stairs to one of the manor rooms.  The view off the side of Melden Tower was impressive.  Airskiffs could be seen flittering to and fro between the towers, there was the hustle and bustle of citizens passing between buildings on enormous pedestrian bridges both above and below.  The room was tastefully decorated without being ostentatious. With some surprise Bale noticed that his adventuring gear had somehow been brought to this room without his knowledge.

“You will be meeting your new employer this afternoon.  If you have need of anything please ring this bell,” Phol motions towards a tiny golden belt resting on a mahogany end table next to the door, “and I will return.”

Bale did not answer, waiting for the butler to leave.

_‘I said I was sorry.’_

**silence**

Bale knew he had hurt her feelings.

_‘Alright then, we wait.’_

/// Sharn, Afternoon, Sul , Third Week of Therendor (also known as Therendor 15, the 'Sun's Blessing'), 998YK///

**knock, knock** 

There was a knock at the door.

Apparently Phol Rook had returned as he promised and Bale was waiting for him. 

Bale worn an emerald green tunic with silver embroidered trim and slashed sleeves, black leather breeches tucked into black boots and the ancient scabbard and darkblade Magique’ricera belted to his waist.  His mithril shirt can be seen glimmering above the v-shaped collar of his tunic and a black cloak lay across his shoulders, its hood pulled back revealing his mass of long, beaded braids of black hair.  The emerald shirt almost highlights the slight greenish tinge to his skin.

Without a word Bale followed Phol out of the room.  Some of the others were already with the butler as they made there way through the manor picking up all kinds of strange beings before making the decent to the cave they currently occupy.

_‘Good, it’s starting.’_

_‘I thought you weren’t talking to me?’ _  It was Bale’s turn to be amused.

‘Hush, this is important.’

_‘I am sorry.’_

_‘I know you are dear.’_

Bale seats himself when asked, pulling Magique’ricera and its scabbard from his belt to make sitting more comfortable and sets them on the table in front of him, slowly tracing the arcane symbols of the scabbard and hilt with his left index finger. Bale listens to the ugly man called 13 and then to each introduction.  When there is an opening he introduces himself. Without taking his eyes from Magique’ricera, still tracing its markings, he says…

“I am Bale Kell, warrior and sorcerer. I have only made one trip to the Mournlands and was lucky to survive.  It is a place that changes you.”

_‘For the better I hope.’_

_‘Hush’_

(ooc) I hope this isn't too confusing for people, but I was having fun writing it.   (/ooc)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

(occ *bump* couple mroe intro and then we can move on /occ)


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 6, 2005)

(ooc  Mozilla won't let me use several of the functions (color among them), so forgive me if my post looks really plain.  I plan on using Dark Blue text for Enden when I fix Mozilla.  /ooc)

 The young man known as Enden was leaning back in his chair, which was the furthest one from Neville, his heavy booted feet up on the table.   When he was addressed, he whipped his feet from the table, both his boots and his chair landing on the ground with a loud and heavy thump.  His red leather duster fell to his sides without a sound.  

 His dark green eyes seemed to look through everyone and then finally seemed to focus on the older man.  "Endless Fury is no common airship.  She is equipped with ballistae, a lightning bombard, and a razor thrower.  When in the right hands, these weapons are devastating to enemies in the air as well as on the ground.  I plan on installing several more of each weapon along with an assortment of other weapons once I get _time_."  

 The way he spoke lead the listener to believe that the right hands were indeed his own and no one else's.  Also, upon the word time, his eyes slide towards Thirteen and seemed to narrow, as if he _had_ time before coming here.  He then smiled, an odd, vacant smile before continuing.  "What talents do the rest of you bring to this group?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*

13 looks to the last two of those assembled here, who has yet to speak up, saying "*Amon, * you have been usually quite this day, now don't be shy, these are your companions now.*"





*Blue_Genie's unnamed character [/color]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*

Finally 13 smiles "*Well that, now that you now know each other*, are there any questions? While time is short and you must be off as soon as possible, I am sure we can spare a few moments.*"

"*Oh who would like the scrolls? And here is the map Neville*" 







*** occ when Ferrix and Blue are ready they can intro themselves and we can just 'pretend' it was before 13. I just want to keep it moving /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 9, 2005)

*Fury*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Finally 13 smiles "*Well that, now that you now know each other*, are there any questions?*"




"First, are you certain the journal lies in the tower? Second, do our opponents know of its location as well?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*



			
				Fury said:
			
		

> "First, are you certain the journal lies in the tower? Second, do our opponents know of its location as well?"




Looking at the large warforge 13 spreads out his hand and shrugs "*What in life is truly for certain? I believe that the journal is in the tower and all my research has lead me to feel very strongly about this. As for if our enemies are aware of the journal, again I don't think that they are. They have been working to find the pieces for at least two years but not there. So it is saft to assume that they do not*"


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 9, 2005)

A slightly portly fellow with a developing bald spot and quite the fake combover shifts slightly in his chair and sequentially taps his fingers across the edge of his chair.  He coughs, as if he's had a life of excessive drinking and smoking, then a clear smooth voice sifts out through the roughage.  "My dear Fury, there is little need to doubt 13 in this matter.  Great care," punctuated by a slight pause, "was taken with the orchestration of acquiring such sensitive information."









*OOC:*


Hope you don't mind Karl but getting back into the swing of things at school so it took a bit.  Also, I figured Amon might have had some part in such knowledge acquisition and manuevering.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

Amon said:
			
		

> A slightly portly fellow with a developing bald spot and quite the fake combover shifts slightly in his chair and sequentially taps his fingers across the edge of his chair.  He coughs, as if he's had a life of excessive drinking and smoking, then a clear smooth voice sifts out through the roughage.  "My dear Fury, there is little need to doubt 13 in this matter.  Great care," punctuated by a slight pause, "was taken with the orchestration of acquiring such sensitive information."




13 smiles and nods "*Thank you my dear... man. You are indeed correct, but again I stress very few things in this world are absolute.*"









			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind Karl but getting back into the swing of things at school so it took a bit.  Also, I figured Amon might have had some part in such knowledge acquisition and manuevering.




(occ no worries I totally understand with lots of stuff going on... I just wanted to try and keep the game going, especially at the begining /occ)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 10, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*

"*So then, no other questions then?*" asks 13 smiling.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 10, 2005)

*Fury*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> "*So then, no other questions then?*" asks 13 smiling.




"If the situation is as dire as you believe, we should prepare for the journey with haste."  

Fury's broad arms swing across in a large arc, gesturing towards the remainder of his new companions. 

"If there are any considerations that are unclear, make them known now. Once we are in the land formerly known as Cyre, we will have no contact with the outside world. Our isolation will be complete."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 10, 2005)

"That being said," says Neville as he holds up reading spectacles to his eyes, and studys the map, "what arangements have been made upon our arival to Vathirond?"   Placing the map on the table, in front of Enden, he places the framed glases back in his shirt pocket and says, "What beasts will suffer the Mournland?  I know we travel on foot, but I would hate to simply travel, _on foot_, my good sirs."


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2005)

*Azreal*



			
				13 said:
			
		

> 13 smiles and nods *"Thank you my dear... man. You are indeed correct, but again I stress very few things in this world are absolute."*




"Really?" Azreal rumbled the half-question, half-denial.  The word had many meanings, and Azreal briefly pondered all of them before asking another, more relevant question.

"Equipment and supplies will be provided?" he asked, a slight hopeful tone to his voice.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 10, 2005)

*Bale Kell*

His fingers continue to trace the design on Magique'ricera's scabbard, as if he were running his fingers along a lovers back.

"I will see to the distribution of the scrolls 13."

Bale's eyes never leave Magique'ricera as he speaks

"How are we to know this journal?  Do you have a description of it? Maybe even more important, do you know who found this *Red Daelkyr Tooth* and where they are now?  

_'Good Questions'_

_'Thank you, is there anything you would like to know?'_

_'Me, I'm just a sword'_

_'You're not going to let that go are you.'_ It was a statement more than a question.

_'No...not yet.'_

Bale's finger stops its movement when Neville unrolls the map and listens to what he has to say. His eyes finally breaking from Magique'ricera to observe.

"My trek to the Mournlands was only two days in and we lost all of the mounts before we reached our destination.  We would have to carry all of the water and feed for the mounts as there are no water sources and no pastures for grazing.  I believe we will have to walk, except maybe for our friend over there."  

Bale barely nods in the direction of Azreal.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 10, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> "My trek to the Mournlands was only two days in and we lost all of the mounts before we reached our destination.  We would have to carry all of the water and feed for the mounts as there are no water sources and no pastures for grazing.  I believe we will have to walk, except maybe for our friend over there."
> 
> Bale barely nods in the direction of Azreal.




Fury's voice rises from the depths of his chest. 

"The warrior Bale is correct. There is no comfort to be found in those lands. Anything we need must be brought in. This includes fuel for creating fires. Trees no longer provide wood for warmth for your races."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 10, 2005)

Neville scans the winged man's moved out of the corner of his eye.  _Gods!  What on earth could he possibly need?  He flies, does he even eat?,_ the old traveller thinks to himself.

He continues to look at the map, and nods at the swordsman's words, rubbing his chin.  "Hmmm, yes.  I imagine we should double the number of beasts and porters that we hire at the border to make the crossing.  I figure most won't return, but they never do, really.  But we must have enough food and water for our return.  Maybe we should triple the head count, or more!  There was one time in Talenta, we were procuring a tribal headpiece for a Count....what was his name?  Blast!  Well, we lost 8 head of oxen to a...."   Neville looks back at the map, realizing from the looks around the room that his proposals were grandiose, and his stories unneccissary for this time and place.  He folds his arms in front of him and says, "Yes, quite."


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 11, 2005)

"Why triple everything?  Wouldn't it be wiser to downsize the number of people going into this land?  If we cannot use my ship, need to walk, and cannot bring a fully prepared army, why bring attention to ourselves?"  Enden says this as he runs his finger just above the map, tracing his ship's flight pattern.  His dark eyes scan the parchment and seem to drink in the detail down to the smallest line.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*



> "That being said," says Neville as he holds up reading spectacles to his eyes, and studys the map, "what arangements have been made upon our arival to Vathirond?"   Placing the map on the table, in front of Enden, he places the framed glases back in his shirt pocket and says, "What beasts will suffer the Mournland?  I know we travel on foot, but I would hate to simply travel, _on foot_, my good sirs."




13 says "*The only arrangements I have set for you in Vatirond is docking for the Endless-Fury and the all the food and equipment that you might need for a 3-week trek are being loaded onto the Air-Gallon as we speak.*" 

"*Most beast-of-burden will no survive long in Mournland. In fact most will refues to enter it at all. However certain Magebreed animals will enter, and I believe House Vadalis has an stable in Vatirond. I will write you a letter or credit that you can purchases two mules. That should be more then enough*"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 11, 2005)

*Marcus Calvani, Rogue Demon Hunter*

_By the Flame...is Rathbone even human?  To speak of loss of life so flippantly...
_

Marcus speaks up, restrained tension and anger clearly showing on his face, "I agree with Enden...we should put as few in danger here as possible.  It doesn't seem worth the cost of human life for a simple retrieval mission, however important this object may be.  It seems to me not one of us is a weakling, incapable of toting their own supplies.  It would be vanity and sloth to hire others to do it, especially considering the conditions."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> His fingers continue to trace the design on Magique'ricera's scabbard, as if he were running his fingers along a lovers back.
> 
> "I will see to the distribution of the scrolls 13."
> 
> ...




13 nods "*Excellent questions. First, the journal is bound in red drake leather, with the wizard's mark on the cover. It should looke somthing like this...*" as he points to a rune on the map <ЖЉĥ > "*It should be visible, or with a simple Read Magic*"

"*As to your second question, those who have the  Red Daelkyr Tooth - the best guess that we have is a sect of the Cult of the Dragon Below who call themselves the Seekers of the Devourer Wyrm  . We no almost nothing about them, except that they are crazy*"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 11, 2005)

Neville listens to 13, daydreaming of grand expeditions funded by the former crown.  Oxen, packhandlers, elephants!  But like a bucket of water, 13's mention of _2 mules_ hit Neville in the face, leaving little but soggy disappointment.  Frowning like a child with a broken toy, he nods at his benefactor in reluctant acceptance.

Neville turns to Marcus, seemingly amused.  "Vanity and sloth, eh?  Perhaps, young man, you are not so accustomed to the wilder places of Eberron.  Preparation, prevention, and perseverance.  These will allow you the only luxury that the wilds have to offer: survival."   Neville produces a large, curved pipe from his pocket, and sparks it to light.  Leaning back in his chair, he says to the group, "Enjoy your drinks, Gentlemen.  From what I gather from 13, we shall be leaving presently."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*

13 smiles and adds "*Very true Naville. Now then any other questions? I fear that we could talk and plan all day, but we have not the time.*"


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 12, 2005)

*Fury*

"I am prepared to leave."  

Turning to Enden, he asks, "Is your vessel ready to depart, or will you need additional preperation?"


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 12, 2005)

Enden turns and seems to take in all that is Fury as if for the first time.  As an artificer, his eyes roam over the large warforged like a lusty man looking at a fine noble woman.  Smiling for most likely the first time in months with any real emotion, he nods.  "Endless Fury is always ready to sail the clouds."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*

"*Well then if there is no more questions, you should be off. This way people*" to which 13 stands and leads the new League out a set of double doors, down a short hallway. 

At a large strange gray colored door, 13 takes out a gold and silver key and opens the lock. Inside the 30-by-30 foot room is a tall archway... in the middle of the room? It leads nowhere and there is nothing else here. 13 smiles as he looks at each of you and finally adds "*This of course is a special gateway, if you will not the runes here on the side of the archway*"  pointing to the side of the arch, there is a set of runes running down along a obsidian plank that look something like...

Œ
Ħ
Ð
Њ
Й
Д
Э
Ψ
Ω
Ǽ​
*By pressing a different rune, the archway will transport you to different locations around Sharn, when you step through it. The only one you need to consider today is this one*" Œ "*Which will take you to a private room near the top of Airship Docking Tower, where the Every-Fury is docked. Neville, here is that letter of credit for the magebreed animals. I suggest that you delay no longer.*"

"*Gentlemen*" he smiles to Amon "*good luck to you all. Remember that the nation - the world - might very well be counting on your success.*"


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 13, 2005)

The portly man smiles a yellowed smile, tarnished by smoking most likely, "13," he says, the roughness of the voice surprising compared to the prior clarity.  Touching the symbol, he gestures for the others to pass through and then once they have gone, grins a shining white to 13 and disappears through the portal.


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2005)

*Azreal (Half-Celestial) War-Mage Paladin*

Azreal stood as the others gathered themselves to depart.  He thought briefly of the woman he had left in his room at the inn.  He had no other possessions other than what he carried, so he would need nothing more at the inn.  Azreal was certain that the innkeeper would confiscate anything he found in the room to continue Azreal's rent . . . if the woman hadn't made off with it already.

Azreal shrugged, his wings unfurling and fluttering before resting again against his body.  The woman would understand.  Normally, Azreal would go back and explain, but he didn't want to miss the opportunity to go on a daring quest to save the world and get himself killed.

Instead, Azreal retracted his wings as best he could and stepped through the portal . . . the entire time his azure eyes were on the organizer of these little escapade, 13.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 13, 2005)

*Fury*

Fury hunches down a bit to avoid hitting the sides of the gate, and passes through to the Tower.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 13, 2005)

Enden stood off to the side, waiting for everyone to pass through the portal, looking quite annoyed.  When everyone had passed through, the artificer took a long moment to examine the runes and the gateway itself.  Finishing, he smirked to Thirteen, bowed with flourish, and stepped through the glow.  _I wonder if he thinks I'm crazy... _


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 13, 2005)

Neville stands with his hands clasped behind his back, and watches as The Gentlemen walk through the portal.  He slungs his side bag over his shoulder and produces a large, weathered hat from within.  He nods to 13, and says, "I trust we'll be seeing you again shorly."  He then places his hat on his head, puts his fingers to his lips and lets out a high pitched whistle.  A large, shaggy wolfhound that was sleeping under the table rises to its feet, and comes bounding up to Rathbone.  "Come along now, Henry.", he says as Neville, and his faithful companion, step through the portal.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 13, 2005)

*Bale Kell*



			
				13 said:
			
		

> "Well then if there is no more questions, you should be off. This way people" to which 13 stands and leads the new League out a set of double doors, down a short hallway.
> 
> At a large strange gray colored door, 13 takes out a gold and silver key and opens the lock. Inside the 30-by-30 foot room is a tall archway... in the middle of the room? It leads nowhere and there is nothing else here. 13 smiles as he looks at each of you and finally adds "This of course is a special gateway, if you will not the runes here on the side of the archway" pointing to the side of the arch, there is a set of runes running down along a obsidian plank




Bale listens to the rest of the conversations then pushes himself away from the table and buckles Magique'ricera around his waste, resting his left hand on its hilt.  Following the group down the short hallway, he listens to 13's description of the Gateway.

_'You have been quite. Lost in thought?'_ Edana's question lingered in his head.

'Don't you know everything I am thinking?'

_'Only when I have to.  I leave you your privacey...sometimes,'_ Edana was obviously in a playful mood, she must have forgiven him for his earlier comments.  Bale was relieved.

_'Your happy'_

_'Of course.  We are doing the right thing. Some day you will see that.'_

_'Maybe'_

Bale strides though the gate after the large warforged and the angelic creature


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*

Quickly the group assembles on the other side of the archway, but they find themselves in what appears to be the same room. Enden watches and studies the magic involved, and while it is above his present abilities he gets some ideas on how to re-create it... someday. 13, smiling and giggling to himself, leads the League out the door and up a wide set of stairs. A cool breeze can be felt blowing down from above and soon enough the group is lead out onto a huge multi-tiered open platform… all of *Sharn* is spread out below you! Truly you are at near the top of the city, at least 2 miles above the Dagger River far below.

40 or 50 Air-Gallons are docked at various points around the platforms, the nearest one… the _Endless-Fury_! A large and beautiful ship, with a circle of fire that slowly rotates around its central core. Seven men and woman are lined up in front of the ship, ready for inspection. One, a large burly human, with a nose that has been broken a few times, steps forward and salutes Enden "*The Fury be loaded and ready to go Cap'in. Crew all present and account fer. Orders?*"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

(occ  HERE is another cool Air-Galloon, of what I imagine the the _Endless Fury_ looks like  /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 15, 2005)

*Fury*

Fury boards the ship, the gangplank creaking under his massive weight. _ I have just arrived in this metropolis, and already I have a purpose. Coming to Sharn was a good decision._


----------



## Keia (Jan 15, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage*

Once Azreal reaches once air, he crouched ever so slightly and launched himself into the air.  He felt close up here, close to his home.  Azreal banked and rode the currents, staying close to the others (50-60 feet close) until they were all on the Endless Fury.

_'Freedom!! . . . and torture,'_ Azreal thought.  He banked and floated on an updraft.  _'Who knows how long it will be before I may float upon these currents again . . . if ever.'_


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

Amon walks onto the ship, shuffling like any portly man would, even this simple exercise seems a bit much for the man.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 17, 2005)

*Marcus Calvani, Proud Dog Owner*

Arrow comes on the heels of Neville's hound.  The two dogs have apparently gotten along better than the masters that they serve.

As Marcus steps through the gate, over the towers walkways, and onto the airship he thinks to himself _I'll show Rathbone how well I can get along in the wilds...porters or no porters.  At least only mule-lives will be in danger: I have no problems with that,_


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 17, 2005)

Neville's eyes light up in wonder as he boards the Endless-Fury.  "Marvellous.",  he mutters to himself, "Simply marvellous."  In his last two years in Sharn, he has seen these marvels fly overhead, but never had the opportunity to board one.  They all seem fantastic, but this one in particular seems to have been built as a labor of love.  As Neville admires the exotic woods that comprise the upper decks, his eyes fall upon what can only be the ship's heavy armaments, and his heart sinks, thinking about the Last War, and the lives it cost.

He turns on his heel to Enden and says, "You have an outstanding vessel here, captain.  If you would be so kind, I should like to stow my goods.  Then, I would like to meet with you in the chart room to plan our voyage."  Looking around to the group, Neville makes sure everyone is accounted for.  He turns back to Enden and smiles broadly from underneath his moustache, as he reaches down to straighten his sleeve.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 17, 2005)

*Fury*

Fury ignores most of the small talk around him, paying attention only to the short exchange between Rathbone and Enden. Glancing at Neville, he says, "If I am needed, you can find me on the foredeck." 

Once it seems he is not needed, he finds a clear portion of the deck and falls into a deep meditation.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*

As to crew boards, the large man starts shouting orders "*Double quite ye lazy goblin breathed lay-a'bouts! Cast-off the lines; Gil, Gila get down to the furnace and prepair for flight. Stations! Move it!*" 

Gil and Gila, half-elf twins, rush down below deck and disappear. A dwarf starts casting off the lines, and the three other humans (two men and one woman) start rushing around deck, pulling levers, tying off ropes, etc. while the first mate heads to a forward flight room. 

As the party watches the huge wheel of fire around the Air-Gallon starts slowly turning. Soon enough, the first mate yells out to Enden "*Ready to cast off Cap'in!*"


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 18, 2005)

The portly man watches with the amused eye of a man who has never had a day of real labor all his life, "fascinating..."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 18, 2005)

Fury's concentration is complete, even with the loud noise and motion all about. He is the picture of calm contemplation.


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage*



			
				First Mate said:
			
		

> "*Ready to cast off Cap'in!*"




Azreal softly landed on the deck of the ship just as the first mate gave the call to cast off.  His face was unreadable as he landed - too many emotions flying across it before his hair settled over his eyes again.

He glanced at the others traveling with him, and asked, "Where do we quarter on this trip?"


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bale Kell*

The Endless-Fury was impressive and the crew seemed competent, not that Bale had ever traveled by airship.  The though to the wind against his face and world flying by beneath him, lightened Bale's spirits a bit.  Bale took in the crew's activity and movement.  It was an ordered sort of chaos, which appealed to Bale.  He made a mental note to ask Enden about the workings of Endless Fury.

_'I think I could enjoy living this way.'_

_'Your welcome'_

_'Hush'_

When things are settled and his equipment is billeted, Bale seeks out Enden.

"Capitan Enden.  Is there anything I can do to help your crew?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 19, 2005)

*Sharn, Sul, Third Week of Therendor, midday*

(occ well waiting on the Captain soooo /occ)

Capitan Enden nods to the first mate and yells "*Cast off!*" he then looks at one of the deck hands, a red haired human male "*Alex, show our guests their quarters please...*" 

The man salutes and says "*Dis way lads*"

Looking to Bale he replies "*I don't know is there anything you can do?*"

The _Endless Fury_ pulls back slowly from the docking port, and slowly turns to the north to move away from the City and other air traffic. Very quickly the speed increases and then the ship slowly starts turning east, making for the border of the *Mournlands*. 

The day progresses peacefully, as the Air-Gallon sails over the *King's Forest* and makes for the northern parts of the *Howling Peaks*, which come into view late in the day.

The first mate comes out to speak with each of the party, saying "*Dinner is to be served in the galley-mess in a quart-hour. We should make Vathirond at first light*"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 19, 2005)

*Marcus Calvani: Hot Stuff.*

Marcus stays in his quarters, for the duration of the trip, in deep prayer and connection with the Silver Flame, seeking to hear it's guiding voice for the mission ahead.  As he prays, Calvani prepares his spells for the journey ahead.

_((Cleric (reset times/DC)*domain^good): 0-create water (30 minutes), detect magic (1d4+1 rounds), light (1 hour), purify food and drink (5 minutes), read magic (1d4+1 round). 1- bless (30 minutes), endure elements (6 hours), obscuring mist (1d6+1), *^protection from evil (5 minutes), shield of faith (30 minutes). 2- lesser restoration (1d6+1 rounds), *^magic circle against evil (4 hours), shield other (24 hours), sound burst (1d6+1 rounds/DC15))(Ranger (reset times/DC): 1- longstrider (24 hours)) _

Upon hearing the dinner invitation, Marcus removes his armor, fully fastens his cassock, and is sure to promenently display his holy symbol hanging from his neck.  The only weapons he brings are his kukri, in it's boot sheath, and his spell components.  After tying his hair back and out of the way with a spare bow string, Marcus heads to dinner.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 20, 2005)

Fury rises from his deep meditation. He stands and walks to the edge of the ship's railing , peering over the edge. 

_I confess, it is strange to see clouds from this angle. _ Fury tilts his head in silent curiousity. _My first time on a ship, and it flies! I wonder if being on the ocean feels similar. The sensation is oddly smooth._

Fury walks towards the mess to join his companions. _While I do not need the sustenance, it will be an opportunity to get to know my associates better._


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Neville Rathbone, Human Ranger/Rogue 4*

After he is shown his cot for the night, Neville stows his bag neatly underneath, and gets ready to sup.  He strides across the deck slowly, hands clasped behind him, and nodding to the crew, as if to show some sign of unbidden approval.  He enters the galley and removes his hat saying, "Well, it seems we're off to a fine start.  It looks as though our fine captain is busying himself geting to Vathirond, so let's discuss our plans for the after.  But first, let's eat."

Neville sits at the head of the table, eating very little.  He is a slight man, and is would come to no surprise to even the less than astute observer that the man is no glutton.  After eating a little food, he busys himself peeling an apple with a sharp knife, which he has produced from his boot.  Quickly working with astounding speed and familiarity, Neville trims the friut from stem to core, letting an umbroken peel fall onto the table.  Neville looks right and left, making sure no crewmembers are left in the room, Neville stands up and moves some plates aside.  With a _thunk_, Neville sticks the knife in the table and pulls out a rolled paper from his waistcoat, and rolls it out onto the table, using drinking vessels to hold down the sides.
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/eb_map/Eberron_Map_7.jpg

"Well now," he says, "Vathirond is here."  Rathbone picks up the knife and points to the circle on the southwest portion of the map.  "According to 13, the tower is 5 days march this-a-way.",  as he moves the knifepoint off towards the center of the map.  "13 has also given us a letter of credit with an outfitter for Magebred mules, and supplies."  Neville looks around the room, meeting eyes with everyone at the table.  "Now, since we all have the luxury of airborne privacy, why don't we talk about our individual qualifications for this expedition.  13 has chosen us all for _something_, and I'm afraid I have been absent over the last, er.....decade or so.  Should I have heard of you?  Are you all swordsmen like Bale or Azreal?  Or are we men of mystery, like Marcus and Amon.  Adn, no offense Mr. Fury, I'm surewe can all guess what it is that you, er....do.  It would be a great boon to know a bit more before we make off for the Mournelands."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 20, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "And, no offense Mr. Fury, I'm sure we can all guess what it is that you, er....do."[/COLOR]




Fury laughs, a strange, hollow sound. "No offense taken, Mr. Rathbone. I was created as an implement of destruction, now going to waste since the end of the great conflict. I am pleased to be able to turn my talents to a noble task."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 21, 2005)

*Marcus Calvani: The Exorcist*

Marcus locks eyes with Neville, amused by the older man's assesment of his character.  After Fury finishes his piece, Marcus speaks up.

"A Man of mystery?  I suppose you could say that...I am a man of the mysteries of the Silver Flame.  My experience?  I was once known in Thrane for my ability to discern which priests and government officials were corrupt to the core, agents of Karnnath, The Emerald Claw, or even a dark cabal of fiends of which I only scratched the surface...and which priests and officials were simply misguided by the foul agents.  I have been trained in basic and intermediate fiend-hunting and disposal techniques and have had a number of chances to use them.  In recent years, I have been living in Sharn, helping those who could not help themselves...protecting them from dangers both of this world, and of planes of existence that merely glimpsing them could threaten your sanity.  As for what I can do?  The Flame has seen fit to bestow me with a small measure of it's power to heal the flesh, scourge the wicked, and tame the world.  I have combined these gifts with inquisitive training, using my senses to understand the hearts and actions of evil men.  In short...I hunt fiends.  Both the supernatural kind...and the mortal ones."

Marcus then looks down at the map and considers for a moment...

"As for our trip into the Mournland...I am unsure how much help I can be.  As I understand it, the fould magics permeating Cyre somehow block the Flames ability to heal the flesh...and until we arrive somewhere that requires thourough investigation, those skills are of little use to us.  I can only assume I was included because they believed there might be a fiendish threat to contend with..."


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 21, 2005)

Amon speaks from the corner of the table, "well," the voice has lost all of its harshness, changing tone even, all eyes turning, they look at the portly man.  Grinning with his yellowed teeth, the teeth turn a clean white, and in an instant there is a blond, blue eyed male half-elf in finely tailored clothing, then a masked dark-skinned female elf, then another form, then, wait was that you but its gone, and they seem to shift so quickly it takes you a moment to realize that they have stopped and it is once more the yellowed teeth grinning at you.  "I have a mild talent at mimicry as well as a few slight powers of the mind.  And if you had heard of me... well, let's not touch upon that subject."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 24, 2005)

Fury looks about at the rest of his companions. "And the rest of you?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

*Azreal (Half-Celestial) War-Mage Paladin*

Azreal ate his dinner with the others in silence, occasionally his lips would move as though he were talking with someone - though it was very subtle.  He brooded, wondering of his purpose, and was surprised to hear that very question aired.  He pushed his plate aside, and slid his chair back, standing in the cramped (for him) galley . . . the tips of Azreal's wings almost touching the ceiling before he lowered and folded them behind him.  He swept his hair back with a hand . . . and it stayed in place.

"My name is Azreal, and I once hailed from Syrania,"  Azreal replied in a deep clear voice. "While I have some skill as a swordsman . . . _'(He paused thinking of his lost scimitar)'_ I am better equipped to provide covering fire and ranged support.  It has been said that I am fairly resistant to magical effects . . . and I have some talents in working magics as well."

Through his speech, Azreal met the gaze over everyone in the room that would as he spoke.  When finished, he sat back down and pulled his plate over to pick at his food, his hair again falling over his eyes.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 28, 2005)

*Vathirond, Mol, Third Week of Therendor, morning*

After dinner, the League members retire to their rooms to get what sleep that they can... perhaps the last peaceful sleep they will get before entering the Mournland. In the morning, the _Endless-Fury_ comes in high over Vathirond, a small stone walled city of maybe 300 souls. 

Landing on the outskirts of town, the first-mate salutes you all "*Good luck ta ya Cap'in and ta the rest of ya. We'll be a waitin' here fer ya*" while the others unload all the equipment and food that the party had requested.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

The portly man huffs out of his bunk, having spent a bit of the night having a good crude laugh or two with the few crew mates who would have a drink with him, getting the latest ship gossip, he rests his weight against the rail to catch his breath.  He guides himself from the Endless-Fury, such a small "city" if it should even be called anything short of a hamlet was probably explicitly predictable due to its blatant presence next to the Mournlands.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 28, 2005)

Upon reaching solid ground, Marcus kneels to the ground, and prays silently to the Flame _Here at the cusp of this mission I stand, grant your guiding light unto me and my companions, so that are steps shall bring us ever closer to thy fiery breast._

After he has finished praying, Marcus gathers together Arrow and the rest of his things, and turns to the others.  "I will voyage into the town and see if I can't procure us something of an expert about this near region of the Mournland...surely someone here has crossed the misty veil near here, and I mean to ask him what exactly lies on the other side.  If there is anything to find, I should find it before too long...any objections?"

((Gather Information 1d20+9=16))

Assuming there are no objection, Marcus ventures into the city and starts asking around at the typical kind of places adventurers and scavengers would hang out, bars, inns, pawn shops, etc.  Asking about the most daring stories of voyages into the Mournland.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 28, 2005)

Fury assists the crew in moving the provisions, taking advantage of his bulk to speed the unloading. He then joins the rest of the party. He nods when Marcus suggests finding a guide, but raises a broad hand in warning.

"Keep in mind, holy man, that very few enter the Mournland and live. Anyone who says they travel the lands freely is either a liar or someone with serious power. One who can pass through the Mournlands and come out alive, especially after multiple trips, could be as much bane as boon."  Fury's head turns, gazing out past the city to the dead lands beyond.

"Another warning that all should heed. When I was last here, the Lord of Blades was sending out people into the civilized lands of the world, and some of his agents may very well be watching us as we speak. I am known to him and his agents, and we would do best to avoid them. He will not take well to my presence in these lands."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 28, 2005)

"The word in Sharn is that an underground salvage market for Cyrean goods has opened up in a number of cities near the Mournland...I understand that the Mournland is dangerous, but surely some men of limited power have, through cunning or through luck, been able to get in and out well enough to find this salvage. Unless of course, this Lord of Blades is the supplier behind the salvage market...or some other powerful entity.  Anyway, I appreciate your concern, Fury.  If your concerns are valid, and I don't doubt that they may be, I'd just as soon know that there is someone of such a vile nature here in this town, how good he is, and what we can do to keep him from following us once we leave...I'd rather know these things than be surprised.  I don't like surprises."


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> After he has finished praying, Marcus gathers together Arrow and the rest of his things, and turns to the others.  "I will voyage into the town and see if I can't procure us something of an expert about this near region of the Mournland...surely someone here has crossed the misty veil near here, and I mean to ask him what exactly lies on the other side. If there is anything to find, I should find it before too long...any objections?"
> 
> ((Gather Information 1d20+9=16))
> 
> Assuming there are no objection, Marcus ventures into the city and starts asking around at the typical kind of places adventurers and scavengers would hang out, bars, inns, pawn shops, etc. Asking about the most daring stories of voyages into the Mournland.




With gasping breaths, he hustles up next to Marcus giving the warrior of the Flame a white toothed grin, "I... could be... a bit of help... seeking out someone," he coughs roughly, yellow teeth showing through, "Gherald Preax," he says tapping his forehead with a tobacco stained finger, "is not foreign to the ways of men."  If there is no objection the portly man travels with Marcus to seek out some more information.









*OOC:*


Knowledge Local 12+8 = 20, Gather Information 8+9 = 17; Gherald Preax is one of the Cover Identities I'll be fleshing out in Amon's background.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 28, 2005)

Neville is now changed into his explorer's gear.  Much like he boarded the ship, he exits with a worn leather sidebag neatly tucked underneath his arm, and little else.  "Come along now, Henry.",  he says, as the enormous wolfhound, curled up in the corner, pokes his head up fully awake, and comes bounding after his master.  Walking off the gangplank he says, "Beautiful day, eh Marcus?  Now, where did I put those letters?"  Patting himself down about the waistcoat, Neville pulls an envelope out and reads the instructions within.  "If anyone is in need of supplies, I will be procuring them presently.  We shall now see if 13's exchequer is as good as his promises of it."  Neville reaches to his side, and pulls a large hat out of his bag (almost too large for such a small bag), and strides towards the market.  With a grin, he says, "Now, let's see what Vathirond has to offer!"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 30, 2005)

Marcus looks the portly man up and down.  "Okay...Preax...glad to have you along.  These things tend to go more smoothely when you have someone watching your back."

Before leaving, Marcus turns to Neville.  "Short of rations and water, things I assume you were planning on procuring for this trip anyway, I can't think of anything in particular that I absolutely need.  If you find any scrolls of the faith that you see might be useful to us in the Mournland, I will happily be the one to call upon the Flame and activate them.  Also, if I am to be expected to carry supplies, which I won't hesitate to do mind, I will need a bag of some sort for my back...as of now everything I own fits neatly into my belt pouch or in my hands..."

Marcus then whistles for Arrow, who comes trotting up along side his master, turns to Preax and says, "Shall we?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage*

Azreal disdained the ground once the group arrived at their destination, until wrod was passed that supplies were being acquired.  Then, Azreal landed and purposefully walked to those going into town.

"Arrows . . . arrows to deal with those foes found within the wastes," Azreal commented.  "That would be helpful for me . . .and for the league as well."


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

*Amon, Changeling*



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Marcus then whistles for Arrow, who comes trotting up along side his master, turns to Phrex and says, "Shall we?"




*Gherald Preax*, as he's now refered to himself, grins yellow-toothed and keeps up his pace with Marcus.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 2, 2005)

*Vathirond, Mol, Third Week of Therendor, morning*

As the sun rises and brightens the day, the party can make out the Death-Gray Mist Wall on the horizon about ten miles away, ominous and dark. Fury helps unload the party's gear and supplies quietly, much to the joy of the crew.

Marcus and _Gherald Preax_ head into Vathirond market area and talking with the various merchants and shopkeepers. They notice that there are a lot of humanoids in the city and market area, mostly Half-Orcs and Hobgoblins but some Goblins and even the occasional Bugbear. They discover there is a brisk market in 'supposed' recovered artifacts from 'lost' Cyre "*…for a reasonable price, for these once in a lifetime offers…*"

There are a number of people also selling charms and wards of protections against the curses that some kind crawl out from beyond the Death-Gray Mist Wall, or for those going there. They also meet a few adventures who actually sound like they have been there and returned. One is a drunkard, haunted by what he saw there, but a couple others are just hardened adventures and mercenaries.   

The pair find a scroll merchant in one of the back-ally shops, who will sell a few different 1st and 2nd level spells from either the Arcane and Divine spells, at only a 10% mark up of typical cost. The only special arrows they find is a Dwarf merchant who has about a dozen silver (1gp each, do -1 damage) and 2 adamantine arrows (65gp each; +1 to attack and damage).

Neville finds the magebreed merchants on the north part of time, and he has about 18 mules for sale, along with a falcon. Looking over 13's line-of-credit letter the man gets a bright gleam in his eyes and says "*Ye can have any two that ye might want there matie*" (occ _assuming Handle Animal would get you the 'best-of-the-lot' but it is not required_ /occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 3, 2005)

(OOC- Neville will take 20 if possible(the skill, not the mules), why not?  Otherwise, please make the roll for me.  Neville would also like to see if provisions (food, etc.) have been provided in any way in 13's letters.)

"Yes, these two look like fine beasts.",  Neville says to the merchant.  After inspecting the mules, and possible provissions, Neville turns to the man and says, "Say there, you seem the wily sort, not one to be duped.  These charms, trinkets, and other chatchkys that are for sale in the market, do any of them work in the....well, you know."

Neville will take this opportunity to see if there IS anything else that they need.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2005)

Fury stands behind Neville. He has little interest in the bargaining over beasts of burden. Standing facing away from the conversation, he concentrates on the bystanders, watching carefully to see if anyone is paying undue attention to the party.









*OOC:*


 Fury rolls 1d20+6, getting [16,6] = (22)


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 4, 2005)

*Vathirond, Mol, Third Week of Therendor, morning*

The merchant shrugs his shoulders "*I wou'd'ent pruchase any, but iffin ye are heading to the Grey-Mist I would says maybe talk with a Half-Elf by da name Grismaul. He got a shop on the north part of the main market... he sells some Infused Tiles, but they be pricy*"

Fury looks around and does not notice anyone paying any special attention to the pair, but people do stare at him (Fury is rather large after all). A couple of Hobgoblins look like they might want to test themselves again him also but move on...


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Grismaul, eh?",  says Neville, "A capital idea.  Thank you for your services, sir."  Neville leads the mules back to the _Endless Fury_ for safekeeping, and a presumed rendezvous.  "Well," he says to Fury, "we may as well see what these tiles are all about, even if we need to inquire with the rest of the group for funds."  Neville heads off to the north of the market to see what he can find.

(OCC-so...do we have food?!?)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Well," he says to Fury, "we may as well see what these tiles are all about, even if we need to inquire with the rest of the group for funds." Neville heads off to the north of the market to see what he can find.




Fury nods in agreement. "I do not known what he speaks of, but it would be folly to ignore the advice."


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

*Azreal (Half-Celestial) War-Mage Paladin*

Azreal maintained a vigil, waiting on the return of the others.  He hadn't traveled with them into town . . . no need to raise suspicions or eyebrows . . . or prices.

As such, Azreal eyed the area around where the others in the league had set up to await the return.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 9, 2005)

*Vathirond, Mol, Third Week of Therendor, morning*

(occ you have 3 weeks of food and water for all (about 1386lbs total, or about 231 lbs each, not including gain and water for the mules). The mules can carry it fine /occ)

find Grismaul with out to much trouble. He is an unattractive half-elf, older and overweight (not to common among half-elves), he grunts out "*Wat'a wants? The tiles aye? Well the basic healing ones be 60gp each. Protection from Evil be 60gp each, and the Invisibility to Undead also be 60gp. Da work by breakin' em. Whod ever breaks the tile, gains the effects ya see*"

(occ Magic Tiles are more or less just like Potions but you don't drink them, instead they are made out of ceramics and when you break them you gain the effects of the spell (they are from Comp Arcane) /occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 9, 2005)

"Genious!",  exclames Neville as he sees the tiles, "Things sure have changed since I've been away.",  he says (probably drawing a puzzled look from Grismaul and Fury).  Neville will buy one _Protection from Evil_, and one _Invisibility from Undead_ tiles.  "Thank you much, sir.  My associates may come to call shortly to purchace more of your fine wares.",  says Neville as he departs.  Rathbone will head back to the _Endless Fury_, and await the others, where he will relay the location and nature of Grismaul's shop.

(OOC- After Karl confirms my purchase, I'll update the RG.  Not like I'm made of money.  Yet.)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 9, 2005)

Fury declines the shopkeeper's offer, and waits outside the shop while Rathbone makes his purchase. Once he finishes, he follows Neville's lead back to the ship.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Feb 10, 2005)

Marcus, not finding anything of particular interest in the city returns to the airship and tells the others of the arrows and scroll shops he found, in addition to the market for salvaged Cyrean goods.  He then plays with Arrow until the party is ready to get underway.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 14, 2005)

"Well," says Neville, "is that everyone?"  Looking around to see who has returned and with what, Neville will begin to load up the mules.  Those taking notice will see Rathbone stuff a _signifigant_ amount of goods into his small, leather sidebag.  Looking up from his task, seemingly annoyed, he shouts, "Henry, stop that!  Sorry about your dog, Marcus.  Henry is just....friendly."

*bump*


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

Fury assists with any other work that needs to be done around the airship, then waits with Neville, helping him pack the mules.









*OOC:*


 Karl mentioned in another game that he is having computer trouble. His internet access has been hampered.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

*Vathirond, Mol, Third Week of Therendor, morning*

Gathering back at the _Endless Fury_, the party pack the two magebreed mules. Eating an early lunch, the party is ready for whichever way...


(occ yep sorry Home computer buggy and work computer lets me post every now and again. I will try and be better but until new computer not sure. 

Anyway for this game, is the party ready to head out to the Mourlands or back into town? /occ)


----------



## Keia (Feb 16, 2005)

*Azreal (Half-Celestial) War-Mage Paladin*

"These arrows you speak of sound useful . . . however, I have not the funds necessary for such a purchase at those prices,"  Azreal explained . . . in a subdued manner.

Azreal held out his hand with his entire life savings in his hands . . . six and a half gold coins.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

"I'm all set to get on."  Gherald says, not really interested in the arrows or scrolls or tiles.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 16, 2005)

"I am also prepared. Is everyone present?" Fury looks around the airship.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 17, 2005)

"It does appears as though we are all here.",  says Neville.  "Though I wonder,"  he says, looking up at the decks of the _Endless Fury_, "if Master Enden will be accompanying us.  It seems as though he is a bit attatched to his mighty vessel."  Neville looks around at last minute preparations with a keen and exhaustively practiced eye for detail.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2005)

The league members looks at each other and head for the Grey-Death Mist


(ok lets see who is still with us... and then I will describe your arrival at the Mourlands)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 18, 2005)

_Grey death mist, how reassuring_, Amon thinks to himself, he grins through the guise of Gherald Preax, yellowed teeth glaringly poorly cared for.  He subconsciously assures himself by the weight of the handcrossbow tucked secretly away.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 18, 2005)

_Back into the Mournlands again_, Fury thought to himself. _I hoped to avoid this forsaken land. I just hope the Lord of Blades does not become aware of my presence, but I do not expect my passage will go unseen..._


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 18, 2005)

Neville stands with his hound, Henry, sitting patiently next to him.  His well worn travelling hat is secured on his head by a full chin strap, and his boots are tightly laced with his cuffs tucked in.  Only a short sword, a waterskin, and his leather sidebag can be seen on his person, not very seeming of an overly cautious old man heading out into the most hostile territory in Korvaire.  _This is it, old man,_ he says to himself, _TREK!!_


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Feb 20, 2005)

Marcus gathers his things together, says one last praayer to the Flame, and starts off, along with the others, Arrow keeping at his side.

"Whomever has the map to get us where we are headed, lead...I will follow."

As they enter into the mist, Marcus strings hiw bow and knocks and arrow to it, ready to shoot any hostile that may show itself.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mournlands, Mol, Third Week of Therendor, afternoon*

(occ ok seems only 5 players left... my faught for being so slow, but anyway if others return I will edit, but right now... /occ)


With their two pack animals, Marcus, Neville, Fury, Amon and Azreal reach the Grey-Death Mist on the border into the Mournland. The mist wall seems to extent up hundreds of feet into the air and swills around as if blown by a gentle breeze that none of you feel. The two mules snort but don’t resist as the League pushes through into the Mist. 

For a moment it feels like you are pushing through cotton or water when each first pushes through the edge of the Mist, but then the feeling is gone and you find yourselves on a grassless hard packed earth. No one can see more then 60 or so feet at the most, the Mist thick and fairly uniform. No breeze or wind can be felt and yet the Mist does seem to swill and move about. There are no sounds but the dull tread of your own feet and that of the pack mules. A strange sense of hopelessness and dreariness seems to roll over each of you… nothing to server but just a feeling that tickles the back of your mind.

Moving on the League travels for about an hour before coming out through the Mist to find them selves in the dreary lands of the former nation of Cyr. The League is on a small rise or hill that leads out onto a broad flat plain…once the breadbasket for the nation, it is now empty and dead. What planets you see are stunted and ugly… changed by the horror that transformed the land only a few years ago. While there are few clouds in the skies, there light is blunted and blocked somewhat here… looking up at the sun it seems that a thick fog or haze is partly blocking it. 

As the League is about to start moving down onto the plain, following the lighting rail tracks, strange howls or noises can be heard coming from each side of the group, in the hills and from behind boulders from both the north and south of the group. And they are getting louder. 

(occ a basic description of the area that you are in, the Grey-Death Mist is behind you about 40 or 50 feet. You are in some hills that lead down onto a board flat plain below you. There are boulders and some small ugly brush here, but the ‘pass’ that you are standing in is about 200 or so feet wide. The sounds are like the calls of an ape or monkey… but sickly and garbled somehow…
Actions?  /occ)


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Once past the mist, Azreal took tothe air to try and lift his spirits.  Heavy blue-white wings unfurled as he leapt from the ground skyward.  He climbed to an altitude of about 60' above the rest of the group - looking for the source of the sounds . . . or any other trouble in this desolate realm.

"Wonderful . . . death and more death,"  Azreal muttered somewhat sarcastically.

OOC: Spot: +6, Listen +6.  PS: I'm here, sorry for not posting.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

(occ just a reminder if you want to make your own rolls you can. IF you want me to AND you _might_ want to spend an Action Dice tell me what condition. Oh yea, if you want me to roll please ALWAYS include the bonuses and what skill or attack etc you are using. /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 21, 2005)

Fury moves with heavy footfalls to the center of the group. "I hope Azreal can find out what the threat is. I am not comfortable walking into these hills blindly."

He swings his great head about, carefully scanning the pass for signs of the noisy creatures. Lifting his left arm, a small door slides open, revealing a clockwork machine of sorts with a short barrel. His featureless eyes, normally a flat grey, glow with soft red light.

"If something comes to intercept us, stand clear and allow me to rush the foe. I will be able to crush most enemies with my bulk.", he says simply.









*OOC:*


 Spot +6, Listen -1


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 22, 2005)

*Mournlands, Mol, Third Week of Therendor, afternoon*

From above Azreal is first to spot them… ugly, bloated, fat, squat humanoids, with grey heavily tattooed skin, wearing bits of rags and nothing more. From behind the rocks he sees these creatures leaping 30 or 40 feet through the air to land behind the last bit of cover between them and the party. 

Quickly then Fury and the others from the middle of the trail notice ugly heads appearing on each side (about 100ft away from the party on either side. Azreal thinks that there are 6 or 7 of them on each side of the trail. The look like these  THINGS (note that if you recognize what these things really are THEY are not those things. I am only using the pictures because I thought they were cool )

Hooting and strange howls seem to come from the creatures and their mad eyes stare down at the party… their voices rising louder and louder…

Actions? 

Azreal spot 12+6=18, Fury Spot 10 +6 =16


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "If something comes to intercept us, stand clear and allow me to rush the foe. I will be able to crush most enemies with my bulk.", he says simply.



"How refreshing!", says Neville, as he reaches down, unbuttons the flap on his sidebag, and pulls out a truly enormous crossbow.  The body of it has an intricately engraved relief of an hunt scene, and the tapered butt ends in a vaguely round rock made of some mineral seemingly not found on Korvaire.  Most unusual is the large clip of bolts resting on top.  As the creatures approach, he levels his sights, and says, "Ah!  First catch of the day.", as he shoots one of them with a bolt, crackling with icy blue eldritch energy.  After pulling a lever on the bow with the speed that only years of regimented drilling can produce, a second bolt flies into the "herd".

(OOC- 2  attacks, AB: +5, 1d10+1(+1d6 electricity), 19-20x2, range 120ft., Type P)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 22, 2005)

*OOC:*


 Need some clarification, Karl; is this a suprise round for Azrael and Fury?


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 22, 2005)

(occ basically surprise round for all... assuming Fury pointed out something was coming. Mostly as the creatures where not quite about coming and seem to be draw towards the party /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 22, 2005)

Fury's sharp eyes pick out movement among the rough terrain, and he calls out to his companions.

"The beasts approach!"

Raising his mighty arm of sinew and adamantine, the springbow encased within begins to whir, loading in bolt after bolt that fly towards the beasts in a stream of metal death. Once the bolts clear the barrel, he retracts it back into his arm and braces himself, ready to charge into the midst of the creatures.









*OOC:*


 Thanks for the clarification, Karl 

I'm don't remember off the top of my head, can I take a full round action in a suprise round? If I can, fire four bolts at a single target. If not, fire two.

Attack Bonus +3, 1d6 dam, 19-20/x3 crit, range 60

If they are 100 feet distant, that puts them in the second range increment. Once Fury fires off the shots, retract the springbow as a free action and get ready to charge.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 22, 2005)

(OOC- Awwwww yeeah!  If I have surprise on these guys, please add a +2d6 for Sneak Attack to each of my attacks, one on each target.  That's IF they can be critted. :\ )


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Feb 23, 2005)

Marcus' hand immediately grasps his holy symbol as he calls one of his most basic prayers to the Silver Flame.

"Oh Flame of Silver, guide our weapons and remove all fear from our hearts!"

((OOC: Cast Bless (50 ft. radius, 4 minutes.  Reset 30 minutes.  +1 morale on attacks and saves against fear)))

Init Roll: 10


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 23, 2005)

(in the surprise round, partial actions only, flat-footed until initiative order. Going to bed now but I will roll initiative, and attack rolls for all in the morning )


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 23, 2005)

Gherald Preax (Amon) dives for some modicum of cover, his form seeming to distort and shrink, mimicking the surrounding, he disappears from sight.









*OOC:*


Activate Chameleon effect, Flashmorph Claws, Hide check 30


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 23, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (in the surprise round, partial actions only, flat-footed until initiative order. Going to bed now but I will roll initiative, and attack rolls for all in the morning )



(OOC- I guess that's only one bolt for me, right?)


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2005)

*Azreal (Half-Celestial) War-Mage Paladin AC: 23*

Azreal saw the approach of of the creatures . . . looked like demons . . . or undead . . . or both.  Regardless, Azreal knew what needed to be accomplished - they needed to die . . or flee.

"Enemies come,"  he called down to the others.  "Seven on each side up ahead.  They seem to be able to leap 30-40 feet at a time."

Azreal concentrated and manifested a _Shield_ around himself, moving five feet lower in the sky toward his companions on the ground.

OOC: Shield spell, increasing AC to 23.  Adjust 5' down


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 24, 2005)

*Mournlands, Mol, Third Week of Therendor, afternoon*

Initiative Order: Surprise Round…
20 – Amon
19 – Creatures!
18 – Neville
12 - Azreal
10 – Marcus 
8 – Fury

Amon moves a bit, shimmers and seems to disappear among the rocks!

While the creatures leap into the air towards the party… six from the left side, and seven from the right. Fat and bloated as they seem to be, they can leap surprising distances, covering 30 or 40 feet in a single bound (the closes is not 60ft away from the party the farthest about 90ft… they may well be able to charge the group next round!)

Pulling up his great crossbow, Neville fires off a quit shot at the first of the creature, striking the thing in its shoulder and causing an electrical spark to flash where the bolt hit. The creature just hisses as if it did not feel a thing… it mad eyes fixed onto the old ranger. 

Chanting arcane words, a soft glow flows over Azreal as he glides down somehow towards his companions.

Marcus sings out holy words of blessing and the whole group feels a little more confident and resolved against the creatures advancing.

Finally Fury lets lose a bolt from his gauntlet, striking a creature in the central chest, and drawing black blood but the creature does not seem to be bothered nor does it cry out in pain. In fact it seem to be ignoring the metal warforged all together… focusing on the more ‘fleshy’ beings in the party.

Attack roll for Neville, 17 +5=22, hit, Damage is 1d10+1 +1d6 =12 points. No surprise strike as they reacted before him and they were more then 30ft away. Attack roll for Fury, 12 +3 =15, hit, Damage is 4 points.
Actions? Basic bit map of the scene…
a-m: Creatures 
{Z} = Azreal in the air
(A) = Amon, hidden
F = Fury
N = Neville
M = Marcs


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 24, 2005)

"Henry, protect!", cries Neville as he steps back and takes a knee.  Seeing the heat of battle coming on all too fast, Neville slams two more bolts into the closest wounded target in front of him.

(OOC- Neville will take  a 5 foot step back.  This dog will ready an attack for any enemy that comes into reach.  Targeting g or e, whichever looks more hurt, Neville fires 2 attacks, AB: +7(PBS+bless), 1d10+1(+1d6 electricity), 19-20x2, range 120ft., Type P)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 24, 2005)

Fury retracts the springbow, the whirring noise of magical mechanica rising above the battle. 

_Why are they ignoring my presence? _

He prepares to charge the beasts about to attack his companions.









*OOC:*


 Fury will charge anything that comes within reach, hopefully intercepting some of them as they attack. I do want to charge for my attack, so if that means picking on someone outside melee, so be it.

You know what? I'm woefully unprepared for this. I don't have all the info on my character sheet. If you can wait until Saturday, I will work up all my attack information. I don't have my books until then. If you would like to do it before then, please just use my normal charge of two attacks (+5/+5, 2D6+4 dam, x2 crit, +1d10 damage on crit) Sorry, Karl


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Feb 25, 2005)

*Marcus. Bad with a Bow*

Marcus quickly brings out one arrow after another, attempting to fell the closest of the creatures on his side ((Rapid Shot outside 30 ft.: 11+7=18/Damage: 8; 2nd shot 3+7=10/Damage: 10))

"What are these things?  Are they living?  They jump like few things I have ever seen!"

((Do they resemble anything I've ever studied?  Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+5=22) Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+7=12) Knowledge (The Planes) (1d20+7=24) These are all my knowledges if any happen to apply))


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 25, 2005)

Amon smiles from his hidden position, watching one of the creatures close in, he concentrates on the creatures mind imposing upon it the pains of the future to be inflicted upon it.









*OOC:*


Recall Agony, augmented to 4pp, spend focus to endow it, 3d6 dmg, DC 16 Will save for half. Uses Move Equivalent to regain Focus via Psionic Meditation 1d20+7 (17+7=24), DC 20.

On a side note: Fury should deal 2d6 (base) + 1d6 (shocking) + 3d6 (gr. powerful charge) + 2d6 (rhino hide) + 4 (str), totaled to 8d6+4 (ouch).


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> On a side note: Fury should deal 2d6 (base) + 1d6 (shocking) + 3d6 (gr. powerful charge) + 2d6 (rhino hide) + 4 (str), totaled to 8d6+4 (ouch).












*OOC:*


Thanks, Ferrix! I knew I could count on you. Make it so, Karl.


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2005)

*Azreal (Half-Celestial) War-Mage Paladin AC: 23*

Azreal circled above the group, drawing bead on one of the creatures and firing the Azure Streak.  He targeted one of the creatures threatening a spellcaster first, then someone that was trying to flank someone.

"Any idea what these fiends are susceptible to?"  Azreal asked.

OOC: Attack twice with Rapid shot.  (+6/+6) (1d8+2 for each) Point blank shot probably not in play at my height.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Any idea what these fiends are susceptible to?"  Azreal asked.



"Funny....", smirks Neville in the midst of his firing, "I was about to ask you the very same thing."

(OOC- Karl, I've been searching both threads, and I can't find if I declared my spells anywhere.  If not, Entangle and Jump will be my picks.  A little late, huh?)


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 4, 2005)

*Mournlands, Mol, Third Week of Therendor, afternoon*

(occ Sorry I let this slide so long… I am a big lamo  anyway, here we go  /occ)

*Initiative Order: Round 1*…
20 – Amon
19 – Creatures!
18 – Neville
12 - Azreal
10 – Marcus 
8 – Fury

Amon readies an action, for the first of the creatures to get close and attack…

…he does not wait long, as the creatures bond through the air and head straight for the party. The first one that passes him through, gets a nasty surprise and seems to get tripped up and stumble as its mind is assaulted! The creatures mindless rush the group, three rushing Neville, one his companion Henry, one attacks one of the mules, while three also launch assaults against Marcus. Two move up to leap at Azreal some 40 or more feet in the air… they just might be able to reach him also! Fury, standing somewhat out front is ignored by the creatures fully!

Henry bites at one of the creatures, sinking his teeth into the rotting flesh of the one that slammed him while Neville takes a step back away from the creature on him and fires two bolts into the creature but only wounding it! 

Azreal fires an arrow into one of the creatures, while Marcus wounds one further with another arrows. 

Fury charges into one of the creatures and throws it back onto the group where it lands with a wet smack and does not get back up. The mules, magic breed that they are, are still close to panic from the smell of the creatures around them!

Saving throw for creature (*g*) vs. Amon ‘Recall Agony’ =6 fail. Takes full damage but is still alive. Spot roll to find Amon, 12, fails. The remaining five from the left side rush the party… *c* charge Henry (in front of Neville) attack rolls 18, hit. Damage 8 points. 
*e*. *b* and *a* rush Neville (can’t change but still can make it), attack rolls 22, 20, 23, and 8; three hits; Damage is 8, 3, 4 for a total of 15 points of damage.
*d* goes for the mule 1, attack roll natural 1! Misses. *f* stops and also looks for Amon, sniffing the air and moaning softly 9, nope.
From the other side, *h*, *k* and *l* head for  Marcus, attack rolls 11, 8, and 22. One hit, damage is 7 points!
*i*and *j* leap into the air to at Azreal, 40 some feet in the air!!! But they don’t quite have the height to reach him… this round (as they had to move close to him)
Creature *m* moves up to help attack mules but will not get to them until next round.
Neville takes a five foot step back and fires two bolts, attack rolls 15+7=22, and 15+7=23, both hit; damage is 2+4 =6 and 4+6=10 points of damage. Henry attack roll 19, doing 5 points of damage to creature. 
Arzeal fires down at one of the creatures that just jump him, attack him (+1 for superior height) 5 +7=12 and 18 +7=25, one hit. Damage 5+2 =7 points. 
Marcus steps back and fires at one of the wounded creatures, hitting it once but not killing it. Trying to figure out what they are, he does not know what they are called but it is some kind of human mutant creature that is a result of the magical calamity that created the Mourland; they are living and not from other Plane
Fury charges one of the creatures on Neville (*a* also I am pretty sure you can only attack once when you charge as you have to move more then 5ft to do so… soo), attack roll 14+7 =21, hit. Damage is 8d6+4! =1+5+1+2+2+5+4+2 +4 =26, killing it!

No problem about the spell taitzu52, those are fine

Actions and Updated map…[/color]


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 5, 2005)

Fury moves with incredible speed for his bulk, rushing towards one of the beasts looking to attack. Slamming into the creature, he deals a powerful blow to its chest, putting his full weight behind the attack.  Even from yards away, you can hear a sickening crack from inside the creature. It crumples to the ground in a heap, never to move again.

He then spins around, moving towards one of the beasts threatening Neville with a leap. He reaches out and grabs the creature by the neck, twisting hard to pull him into a deadly embrace. "NEVILLE! WATCH YOUR FLANK!" His voice booms out, accustomed to being heard over the din of battle.









*OOC:*


 Grapple the creature closest to me. Use the 'Damage your opponent' action to attempt to rip its head from its shoulders. No monster messes with the Extraordinaires


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 7, 2005)

"Blast, I'm not having much effect on these...things!!",  yells Neville in frustration as he steps back and rips the not yet empty clip off of his crossbow, jamming a fresh one in its place.

(OOC- 5ft. step North(?), up that is, and reload, saving the last clip for later[full round].  Henry will stand his ground and attack again.)


----------



## Keia (Mar 7, 2005)

*Azreal (Half-Celestial) War-Mage Paladin AC: 23*

Azreal observed the battlefield from his advantage of height and looked for the best grouping of creatures (3 or more).  He swept down toward them, incanting on his way.  Azreal hoped to save the mules . . . and his companions with a fiery burst.

OOC: Move to best grouping for a _fireburst_ (4d6 fire damage, 5 foot radius, reflex DC 18 for 1/2)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 8, 2005)

Marcus, showing remarkable clam despite being somehwat over-ridden with creatures takes a 5-ft step back (west?) toward the mules and prays aloud "Oh Silver Flame, with the roaring sound of your ever-blazing fire, smite these enemies of the faith!" (Sound Burst target the space 5ft south of Azreal.  He should be in the air and not effected, but monsters h, i, j, k and l should all get hit.  Sound Burst: 1 damage, DC 15 or stunned 1 round, resest in 6 rounds)

Marcus call to the others, having gotten TOO good a look at the attackers.  "These things are...well, were...human...I think"


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

Amon grins from his amusing hiding spot, his features blending almost seamlessly with the landscape, he picks out the same creature again, unleashing a torrent of temporal instability upon the same creature.









*OOC:*


Recall Agony, augmented to 4pp, spend focus to endow it, 3d6 dmg, DC 16 Will save for half. Uses Move Equivalent to regain Focus via Psionic Meditation 1d20+7 (20+7=27), DC 20.  I should have picked Mind Thrust, would have been 4d10 damage (sigh).


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

///cut sceen///

As the last of the fat-sickly creatures falls to the iron first of Fury, the League members sign a bit in relief. The dozen or so dead bodies of the creatures lying on the blasted landscape start to hiss and almost boil, foiling the already rotten air in more. Collecting what they can, and calming the magemarked mules, the Leagues heads deeper into the *Mourland*, weapons and spells ready.   

Within a few short hours, the broken hill-like landscape opens out to a low plain before the League. It seems that the muted sunlight shining down onto the plains, gives it a slightly reflective look - as if it were a poisonous body of water. 

(occ _OK I am going to move the game forward. Assuming that you won against the 'creatures' that first attacked the party. There is about two more hours of light left today, and the party can make for the strange plain ahead. The 'road' that they are to find and follow is somewhere below… as there has been a lot of time sense the last post PLEASE re-intro your character as it were. What are they wearing, what do they look like, etc.?
Prof, assume that your character is part of the group. I am going to re-post the characters short bios over in Talking the Talk. Now for the Prologs…_ /occ)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

///Prolog 5, somewhere deep within Mournland///

The Warforged knows as _Steel-Saber_ rushed into the throne room and knelt before the so-called _Lord of Blades_ and in a nervous metallic voice said “*Master Blade, a carrier messenger has just arrived reported a group of fleshlings who have come through the Ordoft Gap and are making their ways out to the southern tip of the Glass Plateau. Reports say they destroyed without problems a large group of Famine Fanatic that attacked them in the Gap. The message also states that there is a large Warforged among them, which fits the description of the one you prophesied.*”

The Warforged on the throne leaned back into his iron chair and in a cold metallic voice replied “*Good, yes… it is as I have foreseen it. Dispatch a Hand of Adamantine Blades and two of the Mithral Daggers to intercept them. I wish to learn more of the capacities of this – Warforged – to better judge its worthiness. Set a messenger to observer in case the Hands are destroyed.*”

“*At once my Lord of Blades!*”


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

///Prolog 6, far to the north, on a wind-swept island within the Lhazaar Principalities///

Something ancient stirred on the throne of bones – cold, hard and unfeeling, the thing twisted its neck with a loud audible pooping from sitting still for so long. Darkness dominated the chamber, with only a few weak small pools of light.

A humanoid being strode into the chamber; dressed in red darkweave robes with a large golden medallion around its neck and an emerald mask covering its face.  Bowing its head as it approaches the throne, the being finally knees before the throne “*My most holy Undying Goddess of Blood*" it says in a low voice of reverence. "*Our spies within the Breland kingdom tell us that they have re-learned of the existence of Sa'Goloth artifact, and that they have set into motion plans too recover it. They have re-formed their so-called League of the Extraordinaries who have been charged with seeking information about it. Our spies believe that they have already meet in Sharn and are now on their way into the Mournlands. The spies did not know if they were seeking a piece of the artifact or simply information about it*” 

The thing on the throne seem to quiver – with rage or excitement it is hard to tell – and speaks with a voice full of malice “*Fools*" comes a voice, as if from across a great gulf "*Do they seek to denied my destiny? Do they wish to assemble this Sa'Goloth and think that they can challenge my rightful rule and enviable transcendence of Godhood? I will not allow it!*”

“*Alert all my agents throughout Khorvaire too be on the look-out for these so-called Extraordinaries and to report any sightings immediately. Dispatch the best of the Emerald Claw and charge them with the mission of destroying these fools.*” 

The robed prayer, stands, bows deep again and leaves the chamber. The creature on the throne then turned towards the shadows at one side of the chamber. "*Dömöa' got' d'Ghûle*" it whispers and from these shadows steps a tall and impossibly emaciated humanoid, completely swathed in form-fitting black leathery armor. A featureless leathern mask covers its head, sealed down the center with black stitching. There is no obvious eye or breathing holes. It crossing its arms before it, in an X pattern salute and bows. These elongated arms end in a four-finger hand, fingers that writhe like blind, hungry worms. A voice emerges from beneath the mask like gurgling mush flowing over a rotting tongue "*Goddess*" it hisses   

The creature on the throne replies “*You are the best of my Death-Cult Assassins Dömöa' got' d'Ghûle*" it says with some pride in 'her' voice "*Now you will prove it again. You leave immediately for Sharn where you are to organize our agents there. Seek out these Extraordinaries and do everything in your power to either discredit or destroy them, I care not, but do NOT allow them to continue with their quest.*”


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 23, 2005)

Fury stands over his defeated foe, his hulking form casting a long shadow even in the dim light of the Mournlands. His Warforged nature is unique; an eight-foot tall mass of adamantium and muscles, with hard fists twice the size of a large man's.

He turns to face the League, relaxing his arms to his sides from the combat stance he had held until minutes after the fight had ended. His left arm extended straight, he retracts a mechanical spring-loaded bow back into his arm. A hatch slides into place to hide its presence.

"Time to move," he rumbles. "Is anyone injured? We must ensure combat readiness."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

Gherald Preax (Amon) seems to materialize from the surroundings, his yellowed teeth in a sharp grin.  The portly fellow readjusts the combover which shows quite the baldspot, clearing his voice roughly, "well, that was simple enough."









*OOC:*


For other players just to reiterate: Amon basically just has assumed identities and is never really in a form that would distinguish him as a changeling.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 23, 2005)

After the final creature has fallen, Marcus looks over the battlefield, checking on each companion in turn.  Finding none of their injuries life threatening, he falls to his knees and offers a short and quiet prayer to the Silver Flame.  

Marcus stands, unstrings his bow, tying back his long white hair, streaked with brown and says "I can do little to heal your hurts in this place, but I will see what I can do if anyone has injuries serious enough to be a hinderance."


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 23, 2005)

*Bale Kell*

Bale wiped the gore from _Magique' ricerca_ and looked around for any other signs of danger, the glint of his mithral shirt seemed uneffected by the unnatural haze of the mournlands, though his dark clothing was a perfect match.  A few of his dark, beaded braids had come undone from his pony tail in the melee and now rattled together quietly as his head moved from side to side scanning the plains ahead of them.  With his long braided hair pulled back it was much easier to see the greenish tinge to his pale skin, the mournlands seeming to be accentuating the alien nature of the half-elf/half hag.

_'Thank you,'_ Edana's voice intrudes on his conciousness as he cleans the blade.

"Your welcome," Bale murmurs under his breath to no one in particular as he finished up his cleaning, though he does not resheath the sword.

_'Does this bother you?'_ Edana asks him, her voice gentle.

_'The killing? No.  I am used to it.'_

_'That's not what I ment and you know it.  Being here again...does it bother you?  You seem distant.'_

Bale ponders the question for a moment before answering.

_'The last time I was here the Mournlands changed me, you changed me. I just wonder how the Mournlands will change me this time.'_

_'I did not change you Bale, I just unlocked what was always there.'_

_'There are times I wish it would have stayed locked away.'_

_'I know my love, I know.'_

Bale stood still for a moment, stunned, but before he could reply the voice was gone. The huge warforged was saying something...

"No injuries here." Bale replies and pulls a thin strip of leather from a pouch.  With a quick incantation, an eldritch light seems to glow from within him briefly then disappears. "I am ready."

_(ooc) Cast: Mage Armor - 4 Hour duration (/ooc)_


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

Neville rises from off of his knee as the dust settles.  He scans the area, and places his hand on his wolfhound's head, comforting the massive dog.  "Good boy, Henry." he says quietly, as he reaches down on his belt and slaps another cartridge into his intricately adorned repeating crossbow.  He shoulders the weapon, and holding the butt in one hand, he turns around, finally feeling safe to turn his back to the field.

"Well then, that was an inevitability now, wasn't it?",  he says, as he dusts himself off, "It seems as though the Mourneland isn't nearly as unpopulated as rumor would have it.  Though I could certainly think of better hosts."   He bends down to pick up some spare clips form his crossbow, and places them in his satchel.  "If everyone is quite alright, we should get moving again.  I'm sure our presence has not gone unnoticed by now."   Neville moves to the head of the group in the direction that they were heading, and scans the horizon, squinting as he looks to the sky.  He reaches down and straightens his coat sleeve, and turns, saying, "Shall we?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal settled to the ground gracefully, his feathery white wings offsetting the long dark locks that settled around his face.  Standing at his full six and a half foot height, Azreal's brooding sky blue eyes scanned the corpses for anything of significant . . . but particularly a weapon to replace the ordinary scimitar he was forced to take on this journey.  He slung his composite bow over his shoulder and shrugged.

"Nothing . . . ,"  Azreal stated, then thought, _'Well, at least these creatures will no longer trouble others . . . their death was just.'_


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

The League members start moving down through the hills and out onto the broken plains, as the filtered sunlight slowly wanes towards eve. In fact, the muted sky seems to hang under a permanent thin yellowish mist that has left the air with a tangy rotten smell. In the distances rolling thunder-like booms can be heard but with no lightning flashes announces them – and when there are strange flashes - like moving lightning in the clouds - it is silent and eerie to watch, almost alive it seems as it moves lazily about in the mist. 

Here and there the group finds multiple piles of undecomposed bodies of people and animals. Most look like they have been killed within the last few days if not hours; yet they must have been here sense the Last War ended two years ago.  

Mounds of broken glass and polished rock are shattered in all directions on this plain and here and there are also strange mounds of rock gutting up out of the ground at random places; something like old-faith stone circles but these were never present before on the plains of Cyran. Many bare marks of that are vaguely draconic, but are meaningless – like random letters or sounds all jumbled together. 

After a few hours, with night fast approaches, the group find the stones of the old lightningrail-line that they were seeking. The stones are blackened and cracked, yet stretch off into the growing darkness in the direction of the interior of Cyran. Seeking a place to camp for the night, Azreal senses something in the dark before the rest even hear it – something large and noisy – then a dark shape forms strides out around another nearby mound of the dead bodies. Semi-illuminated by filtered light of two rising moons – a creature straight out childhood nightmare! Looking something like a giant Warstrider with multiple bodies impaled onto the long spikes of it's armor. The – thing – seems to be searching for something among the mound of dead bodies. Picking one up at random and then discharging the body, it does not seem to notice the party - yet…
[occ _the creature looks something like THIS at least 12 feet tall and about 300 feet away from the party right now. Azreal senses pure evil rolling off the thing like a pulsing wave. 
Actions?_


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 24, 2005)

Neville spots the creature in the distance, and tenses up like a rabbit suddenly aware of a fox in the far off brush.  His eyes widen, and he stops in his tracks, and with his arm bent at his shoulder, he holds up a tightly balled fist: his sign for _silence_.  He looks around at the terrain, and then at the Extraordinaires, and flattens his palm, and slowly brings it down to waist level.  He then follows his own instructions, and _gets down_.

OOC: Hide +7


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 24, 2005)

Fury notes his commander's movements and follows his order without hesitation, dropping quickly to the ground. As he drops, he repeats Neville's hand motions so the rest of the Extraordinaries are sure to see. The mechanical bow mounted in his left arm springs out of its compartment with a nearly silent whir of gears. 

ooc: Hide -4, haha.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ooc: Hide -4, haha.



OOC: I'm painfully aware of our disparate areas of expertise  .  But hey, it's worth a try!


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2005)

Gherald blinks, relatively disturbed by the gruesome sight, then in a moment, has disappeared into the darkness.  _Such a mechanical creature is most certainly not within my realm of expertise at dealing with,_ he notes dryly to himself, disappointed even.









*OOC:*


Hide check 20+16=36


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 24, 2005)

Bale watches the others slowly sink to the ground and follows suit, looking to hide himself in the rubble of the lightning rail line.  He reaches into one of his pouches and begins to ready a shield spell to bolster his arcane defenses as the behemoth stalked its way towards them.

(ooc) Hide and ready shield spell.  Hide +2(/ooc)


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal's eyes narrowed at the Captain's order, but he followed the instructions.  He mouthed the word "Evil" to the Captain, but silently lowered himself to the ground.

_'One did not bow down to evil,'_ Azreal thought, _'One crushed it beneath one's heel, or died trying.  I wonder what it will do when it finds what it is looking for . . . .'_

OOC: Hide +3 base.  Result 22


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 25, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Moving as quickly and quietly as possible Taran settles behind some rocks. While waiting for a sign from his companions he readies his mind for a spell and the coming fight.

_'Yes Beast...soon we battle'_

OOC: Hide +10   Hide (1d20+10=18)
and readies to cast Shield


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 25, 2005)

As Marcus hits the groung along with the others of his team he thinks to Arrow _Down boy, here with me_ and his hound comes to him and lays low.  ((OOC[Marcus:Hide (1d20+8=11)Arrow:Hide Check (1d20+3=16)+4 size bonus=20))

Marcus, looking grim, whispers to Neville "Are we lying in wait for it, or are we going to just let it pass?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 26, 2005)

Neville whispers back to Marcus, "Hope for the best, and let it pass really.  It seems to like....the dead.  Let's not add to it's count."  His eyes are still fixed on the monstrosity from his prone position.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2005)

The creature continues to walk slowly among the bodies - seeking something. After about 5 minutes it seems to hold one body longer then any of the others, and then impales the woman's body to a spike of it left arm. It seems to look around and then wanders off towards the east and disappears into the darkness.

After another minute or two, Azreal no longer senses the creature and the party picks itself up to move out again - a bit more disturbed by the inhabitants of the *Mourlands*. 

Neville and Taran quickly find a semi-defendable and hidden place to set up camp for the evening. Sitting down for a cold meal of ironed rations, the party readies to set watches and bed down for the evening. 

In the darkness, strange howls can be occasionally heard far off, while strange lings move about in the sky, and a strange moving glow can be seen in the broken landscape. The lands of the  *Mourlands* do indeed seem to be filled with all kinds of horrors and they do not seem to rest to often. 

(occ _see OCC to talk about 'watches'_ /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 26, 2005)

"I have no need to sleep. I will stand watch throughout the night."

Fury stands in the center of the camp, looking around into the darkness as the Extraordinaries ready themselves for rest.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Having agreed on watches Azreal, Fury and Neville settle down for first watch. The night slowly passes, but it is not silent as they would expect - again strange cries and howls are carried on the wind from far off, and silent lightning bolts are occasionally seen dancing across the sky. Those trying to sleep experience strange fitful dreams, but otherwise get some rest. 

All to soon, Neville shakes Bale awake to start his watch and then crawls under his bedroll near his big dog. Azreal also enters a deep meditative state as Bale draws _Magique'ricerca_ and places the darkblade across his knees to try and remain focused and wipes the sleep from his eyes. 

For the first hour or so, the night continues to pass without trouble - only the strangeness of the place causing some worry - when Edana almost shouts in Bale's mind _My love… there are at least two different groups approaching this camp… one from the northwest and another from the south… I am not sure who or what, but here I trust it not._ About then Neville's dog raises its head and growls a bit in its throat. Fury notices the dog's reactions and looking towards the north - a flash of silent lightning in the sky causes him to catch a flash of metal about 60 or so feet through the broken hills. The dog licks Neville's face causing him to wake with a bit of confusion…


(occ _Actions? Waking others? Right now Fury, Bale and Neville can roll Initiative. Note basic map… X is where Fury things he saw the 'flash of metal'. Each + is 10ft_ /occ)


```
+	+	+	X	+	+	+	+	+	+
+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+
+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+
+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+
+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+
+	+	+	+	C	+	+	+	+	+
+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+
+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+
+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+
+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+	+
```


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

Fury stands from the cross-legged position he was in and activates the powerful magical light embedded in his chest, swinging it towards the metal.

"Something approaches." He states this without alarm, but loud enough to wake those standing nearby.

ooc: Init is 13.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

One eye pops open above Neville's moustache, as he quietly leans over and gently picks up his crossbow.  Looking in the direction that Fury is facing, he slowly sits up ,and will softly kick any sleeper within his reach.  "Can't make it out", he whispers "Is it that....thing?"  There is an almost inaudinble _click_, as the safety is quietly taken off of his repeater.

(OOC- Init= 24 ->  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=110018 )


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 28, 2005)

Startled by Edana's thoughts, Bale alerts Fury and Neville to the presence of both groups, then moves to rouse the others. "There are two groups approaching.  One from the northeast and another from the south.  Make ready."  He tells each apon waking them.  Bale keeps his back to the fire and peers into the inky darkness, looking for movement.

_'Do you sense a mage among them?'_ He inquires to Edana.

_(ooc: Initiative = 10+6=16, Actions: Get others awake and have Magique'ricerca cast detect magic)_


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

_Damn it, you're getting dull, old man!_, Neville thinks to himself.  _They can see not one, but two groups, while your old eyes strain in the darkness_, he goes on saying to himself, as he squints at the blackness of the night.  Unaware of the uncanny powers of his compatriots, Neville has returned to feeling sorry for himself once again, and reminiscing of days when he could spear a sabreboar in pitch darkness.  Alas...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Neville grabs up his crossbow and looks towards where Fury indicated… his dog (_what’s his name BTW I can’t seem to find it _) growling a slightly at something he does not like. It is to dark for the old ranger to see much of anything outside the small camp, the muted light from three moons giving off to little of light, but he now hears something, like armored soldiers, moving this way from the north or northwest part of the camp… 

Bale stands and moves to start awaking the others, as Edana focuses around the camp _Yes… there is something from the north, maybe 60 feet away… and yes again something from the south also… maybe 40 feet my love… WAIT… there is another source… from the west also… 20 feet!! They move so silently!_

When Fury stands and the cold-fire lantern within his chest ignites, cutting the darkness towards the northern group, and suddenly 60 some feet away a group of five heavily armed and armored Warforge are exposed in the darkness! The leader, larger then the rest and almost as big a Fury, raises a large great axe and points at the party shouting “*Attack! Death to the Fleshings!!*” in a deep metallic voice and the group starts rushes towards the party (they move 20 feet this round and are now 40 feet from the party. There are heavily armored with reinforced Adamantine body armor and are carrying great axes and swords). 

Almost at the same time, from the west four bolts are shot into the camp*, one bolt bounces off of Fury’s shoulder, while the other finds purchase in his left knee join and sparks some damage to him. The other two bolts fire at the sleeping Marcus but it bounces off his mithril mail shirt, while Bale seems to move with unnatural speed out of the way of the last bolt. Then from the South a group of five lightly armored Warforges appear out of the darkness, bearing spears and spiked armor they move with a great deal of grace and the mithril reinforced plating of their armor seems to hinder then not at all (they are now 10 feet behind the party and will attack next round)
(occ looking very much like This /occ) 

(occ _Initiative Order Surprise Round…
Neville 24
Bale 16
Fury 13
Warforged 13

*Warforged Scouts from the west fire arrows at the group; two shots against Fury, one against the sleeping form of Marcus and one against Bale, who is not surprised do to Edana’s warning. 
Attack rolls vs. Fury 13, and 21, one hit. Damage (scout class extra damage from Surprise Strike, as Fury did not no about them) is 9 points (-3 DR) = 6points.
Attack roll against Marcus, total 14 (even with +4 for laying around and flat-footed), and I am of the option that you could wear a mithril chain shirt without much trouble SO miss!    
Attack roll against Bale total 21, miss with his Mage Armor Up!
Everyone else can roll initiative this round, those that were sleeping only get Partial Actions in Round 1, Fury, Bale and Neville and the Warforged all have full round actions!_ /occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

Neville sinks back down into a semi-prone position, hoping that his companions will cover him until the melee is on top of them.  He quietly says, "Stay and protect, Henry." as he squeezes off two bolts at the closest of the archers in the west, lighting up the field in their crackling energy as they hurl themselves towards their target.

(OOC- 2 attacks at +7, please roll for me
+1 Repeating Heavy Shock Crossbow: AB: +7, 1d10+1(+1d6 electricity), 19-20x2, range 120ft., Type P
Gone prone, Current AC= 14 vs. melee; 22 vs. ranged
The dog will ready to recieve a charge, in the space asside Neville)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Rising from the ground at the sound of alarm, Taran draws his greatsword in one swift motion. "My friends, I believe someone is agitated with us." he calls with a hint of humor to his voice. Turning back to face the on coming enemy his eyes take on a most disturbing countenance.


OOC - Partial Action will be a Move Action to stand. The drawing of the sword is a free action part of a move with a +1 or better BaB.

Initiative (1d20+4=23)


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 28, 2005)

Gathering stands of magic with lightning speed, Bale weaves a shield of magical force to augment his arcane defenses and leaps towards the warforged.

_(ooc: Initiative = 15+6 = 21, Actions: Activate Action Surge feat to burn one action dice for an additional action.  Cast Shield with extra action and attack targeting the nearest Arcane spell user that I can identify.  If you can roll the dice for me Karl that would be great.)_


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 25 miss/ 17 melee*

Azreal opened one eye as the commotion began in the camp.  Muttering to himself, Azreal called upon arcane powers to provide a shimmering force around him . . . still prone.

_'This is want happens when you let evil roam free . . . they find friends in the night and look to kill everyone,'_ Azreal thought grimly.

OOC: Initiative: 1d20+3 = 17  Shield spell.  Still prone: AC25 vs missile, AC 17 vs. melee.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 28, 2005)

*Marcus Calvani- Nobody's Fool*

Marcus, Rudely awakened by a bolt grazing his armor makes quick assessment of the situation and pulls out his holy symbol "Silver Flame, bless your servant and his allies!" ((Cast Bless))

Through his telepathy Marcus tells Arrow _Guard me boy._

((OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=9) cast bless in first availible round and pull out warhammer.  Arrow ready an attack against a charge.))


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

"I fear this threat has come on my accord," Fury says matter-of-factly, uncaring of the fact that they are about to enter deadly combat. "The Lord of Blades has noticed my presence, as I had suspected might happen.”  He drops his arm and braces his feet, then springs forward and charges the group of large, armored warforged with blinding speed for a construct of his size.

ooc: Charge +9, dealing 8d6+4 damage and an additional 1d10 on a crit.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2005)

(occ _was sort of waiting for Ferrix, but I will NPC him the first round. Assuming that even asleep he has assumed the form of a rock or something so they do not see him yet_ /occ)

Howling for fleshing blood the Warforged attack, as Neville looks towards the western group that is somewhat still in the darkness. He can just make out four fast moving figures and one that is remaining still, as it raises an arm with some kind of staff with a number of small grey crystals mounted along it… firing his repeating crossbow in two quick shots1, missing with his first shot but striking the figure in the leg with his second. The arch of electricity from the bolt illuminated the figure for a second, reviling a lightly built Warforged with almost a female like form, carrying the staff. Deep runes were carved into ‘her’ body, and red gem was imbedded into ‘her’ forehead.

Taran stands and readies his greatsword, awaiting the charge of the raiders, as Azreal casts a mystical shield to form around him.

Bale, again acting with great speed, Bale also forms a mystical shield around himself and then charges the female-like Warforged, for ‘she’ is quite obviously about to cast a spell of some kind! Slashing with the black sword _Magique'ricerca_2, but the forged dodges at the last possible second, the blade passing over ‘her’ head as she growls “*You will die Fleshing scum! The Age of Iron is upon you!*” 

Stepping back she points the staff at Bale and mutters arcane words, causing one of the crystal to glow like a black-light for a second3 and then a got of flame washes over him, suffering minor burns on his arm and back as his tries to spin out of the way…

Fury and the large attacking Warforged charge each other, Fury with his body and the other with a great two-handed axe that has some strange runes running along its blade4! With a crash that echoes through the valley and sparks flying from the two colliding, Fury forcing the large Warforged back a step or two, and yet it remained standing! Its large axe also crashes into the side of Fury’s shoulder, causing some damage as it cries "*Traitor!!*". One other Warforged from this group also moves up but around to the back flank of Fury, setting itself up for next round…

The remaining three heavily armed and armored Warforged charge into the camp. Only one comes close enough to attack though, about to attack Neville when Henry gets in the way. The Warforged slashes at the dog with its greataxe5, but only inflicting a light wound. Henry growls and bites the Warforged’s leg and drags the construct to the ground! The other two Warforged fan out, one moving toward the prone Arzeal the other towards the prone Marcus (they are both 10ft away from the pair).

The lightly armored Warforged with spears who came from the back of the group move quickly into the camp, two flaking Taran and stabbing at him with this long spears6; the first slipping a bit which flows its aim, while the other stabs the half-dragon in the leg, leaving an angry wound there. One of the others moves up to attack the prone Marcus, but Arrow bravely imposes itself and throws the Warforged’s aim off missing the dog. The last two rush Azreal; the first carries a spear that glows slightly red in the night and says in a metallic voice "*Death to all Fleshling oppressors!*" but in its’ rush to get the prone half-celestial, its’ spear is defected by the mystical shield. The second stabs into the half-celestial side, causing a slight wound to get past Azreal’s mystical defenses.

The four Warforged scouts to the west side of the camp move in four different directions and fire arrows at the group; two firing at Bale, and the other two firing at the prone Neville7. Bale is too fast, and guarded to greatly by his mystical defenses and the arrows do not even come close, but one of those firing at Neville cause a painful slash along his left arm!

Marcus then calls out to the Silver Flame, emboldens his allies with righteous furry at their attacks (effects of Bless for all next round), while Amon wakes slowly and starts crawling along the ground to flank one of the Warforged on Marcus… (but no one really sees him)

(occ _Initiative Order Round 1…
24 - Neville
23 -Taran 
17 - Azreal
16 - Bale
13 - Fury and the Warforged raiders 
9 – Marcus 
7 – Amon 

Actions and Rolls…
*1* Neville –(she is 30ft away so PB shot adds +1 to Attack and Damage) Attack rolls 6+8 =14 and 12 +8=22, one hit, 20% to miss due to Darkness rolling 57% so still hits. Damage is 1d10+1+1d6+1 (electrical) =*8* points.
*2* Bale – note no need to Re-Roll Initiative, we keep the same order unless you refocus. Also the ‘female’ warforged is only 30ft away so no charge, just the description. Attack roll 4 +10 (vs. arcane user) =14 a miss!
*3* Warforged Artificer takes a 5ft step back, casting *Burning Hands*, Reflex save for Bale is 5 +6 =*11* fail! Man I am rolling bad  Bale takes 8 points of Fire Damage.
*4* Fury and large Warforged attacking each other at the same time, Fury attack roll +2 to attack -2 AC; Attack roll 6 +9 +2 =17 a hit (as he is charging also) Damage is *32*! (minus his DR). Large Warforged attack roll (same time remember) is 21 a hit; Fury takes 13 -3 DR= *10* points of damage. The one other Warforged moves to flank Fury this round, and does not attack. 
*5* Charging Henry the dog, attack roll 18 with the charge, Damage is *5*! Henry attacks back, Attack roll 13+3 =16 a hit (because WF charged), Damage is 1d6+3 =*7* points, and gets to make Trip attack check, rolling an 8+2 =10 vs. a 7 for the WF, causing him to fall!
*6* Two Warforged move 30ft to flank Taran, Attack roll totals of 12 and 26 (+2 for flanking already added in), one hit. Damage is *9* points! Note that they are each standing back a bit, as their weapons have Reach!
Warforged attacking Marcus, instead attacks Arrow, Attack roll total 9, a miss. Arrow just guards as the Warforged has Reach on him. 
Two more spear wielding Warforged from the back rush the prone Azreal, flanking him. Attack roll total first one, 13, a miss. Second attack roll 18 barely a hit, Damage is 8 -5DR =*3* points of damage.
*7* Warforged Scouts, move 10ft, attack rolls, first two vs. Bale getting a 11 and an 18 both misses. Against the prone Neville 24 and 11, one hit! (almost a crit!) Damage is *7* points. 

Conditions…
Fury has taken 16 points of damage
Bale has taken 8 points of damage
Taran has taken 9 points of damage
Neville has taken 7 points of damage; Henry has taken 5 points of damage
Azreal has taken 3 points of damage 
Amon is unhurt
Marcus and Arrow are unhurt

The Warforged Artificer has taken 8 points of damage
The big Warforged fighting Fury has taken 30 points of damage
The Warforged attack Henry has taken 3 points of damage (it to has DR) and it is prone

Actions for next round?!?!?! Remember if you want me to roll PLEASE include your Attack roll bonuses AND damage if you hit!
Note also that there is light within the camp AND around Fury for those without any night vision. Those with Low-Light can see pretty much without a miss chance, while those without will get a 20% darkness failure vs. the Warforged Artificer and Scouts as they are partially obscured. 

And a little map to get an idea… note that square is 5ft. 
Neville
A – Azreal
B – Bale
F – Fury 
G – Amon/ Gherald
M – Marcus 
a – Arrow
N – Neville 
h – Henry
T – Taran

WA – Warforged Artificer
W1 – large Warforged fighting Fury with mean looking axe
W2 – other Heavily armored Warforged on Fury 
W3 – Heavily armored Warforged attack Henry, now prone
W4 – Heavily armored Warforged moving towards Marcus 
W5 – Heavily armored Warforged moving towards Azreal
L6 – Lightly armored Warforged flanking Taran (reach weapon)
L7 - Lightly armored Warforged flanking Taran (reach weapon)
L8 - Lightly armored Warforged attacking Arrow and Marcus (reach weapon)
L9 - Lightly armored Warforged flanking Azreal (with the glowing spear) (reach weapon)
L10 - Lightly armored Warforged flanking Azreal (reach weapon)
S11 – WF scout attacking Bale
S12 – WF scout attacking Bale
S13 – WF scout attacking Neville
S14 – WF scout attacking Neville_


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 29, 2005)

Fury, eerily silent, charges the large warforged and smashes into it with a mighty CLANG, sending it staggering back. The large, rune-covered axe deals a solid blow to Fury's side, but he ignores the deep wound and moves in closer, trying to trap the assailant's weapon and get into a position where he can use his size and massive weight to his advantage.

ooc: Current hp: 38. Attempt a grapple. I don't provoke an AoO because of the Improved Grapple feat. Melee touch attack to instigate the Grapple is a +16 (!!!). If opposed grapple succeeds, deal 2d6+4 damage, Crit 20, additional 1d10 damage on a crit. Use the 'Damage Your Opponent' move until he is crunchy bits.


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 43/46 AC: 21*

Launching himself into the air, Azreal avoided (for the most part) the spears and stones of his enemies.  As he flew, Azreal pulled his normal, ordinary Scimitar said the word “Enflame”, and threw it at a nearby Warforged.  The flaming scimitar flew in a straight line striking at several of the warforged before returning even faster to Azreal's hand.

OOC: Move to location M7, drawing scimitar as he moved.  As a swift action activate _Blades of Flame_ (CA, p.99) on the scimitar.  Then as a standard action, manifest _Whirling Blade_ from that location (CA, p.129) toward W4 and continuing on that path into W5, S4, and S3 (it strikes only enemies), substituting Charisma for Str for attack and damage (per spell).  

Attack results of (25, 19, 16, 29) with a critical confirmation on the last attack of 19 (if it matters). Damage for those attacks, including warmage edge of +3, was 13 (11 + 2 fire), 15 (11 + 4 fire), 12 (10 +2 fire), and 20 (14 + 6 fire, or 31 if a crit).

Note to self: 6/7/3 spells remain


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 29, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Upon receiving the spear wound all humor seems to drain from Taran' face, and something much darker takes it place. "I have felt your bite, now feel mine!"  he exclaims while moving to close with one of the warforged.


OOC: HP 34/ 25 Current. Taran takes a 5' step diagonally to the left and south of his current position to (J 12) ending next to Warforged L6. He will then expell a arc of fire in a 30' cone [Please Roll] (6d8 - DC 14 Reflex for Half). It should engulf Warforged L6, L9, and L10 while missing Azreal and Bale. (I used the template in back of the DMG.)


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 29, 2005)

Cursing at the pain from the artificers fire, Bale redoubles his efforts and again lashes out at the warforged with _Magique'ricera_

_(ooc: To hit: +10, Damage 1d8+2d6+6.  A side note, with the mettle ability for being a Hexblade I avoid all partial damage from a successful save vs. Spells.)_


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

(OOC- Sure, what the hey!)

Neville takes to his feet. and sets his sights on the Warforged who had just closed in with spears.  The one with the glowing blade looks menacing enough, an Neville fires on him promptly.

Henry will try to keep his assailant on the ground.

(OOC- Move Action- Stand up
Crossbow on L9, (to hit-25, nearly critted!) 
(damage- 8 {9 if within 30'}) 
Note: if L9 is unabailable for LOS, I'll fire on the closest target without penelties.

Bite on W3, (to hit-18 vs. enemy's normal AC)
(bite damage-5)
(to trip-12- keep 'em down! )


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2005)

Gherald hisses from his hidden position, these little ones were definately more of a nuisance than anything else.  With a grin his wrinkled and tobacco stained hands grew into smooth wicked looking claws, and he lunged at one of them.









*OOC:*


Full Attack: 2 Claws; #1 1d20+7 (8) +6 AP = 21 (denied Dex), dmg 1d8+2+4d6 = (8,2,6,2,5) = 25; #2 1d20+5 (12) = 17, dmg 1d8+2 (5) = 7; Spent action point on first claw attack +1d6 to hit (6)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 30, 2005)

Marcus, finding himself in combat much closer than he generally likes still manages to keep his calm.  Struggling the best he can against the big warforged in front of him he prays unto the flame "Silver Flame, hear me and shield your loyal servant from the infidels!" A flaming silver aura briefly appears around Arrow and Marcus as Marcus turns in one smooth motion, his hammer in two hands bursting into Silver Flames as he swings at the Large Warforged bearing down upon him.  In his mind Marcus thinks to Arrow, _Attack the one with the spear Arrow...attack!
_
((OOC: Cast Shield of Faith defensively and share spell with Arrow Concentration (1d20+12=18).  Then use an action point for Action Surge and try to Smite Evil the large warforged in front of me (I assume he'll close, if not, I will.) Cold Iron Warhammer Silver Smite (1d20+9=27, 1d8+7+1d6=19) Arrow, after receiving his Shield of Faith will take a 5 foot step toward the warforged with a spear and attack Bite (1d20+4, 1d4+2=[8, 4], [2, 2])))


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2005)

Standing quickly, Neville fires into one of the lightly armored Warforged, causing the construct to stagger back a step as his bolt sparks and buries itself into its’ right shoulder. Meanwhile, Henry keeps his grip on the downed Warforged and tries to keep him off balance1 but despite his efforts the Warforged starts to rise!

Taran steps to the side and unleashes a gout of fire into three of the Warforged2; the nearest two jump somewhat out of the way of the blast, while the farthest one catches the full blast and is reduced to a burning husk.   

This open the way for Azreal to leap into the air to avoid the pair of spears that were awaiting him, and chanting in celestial, he unleashes his burning sword down a line of the Warforged3 damaging the first two, missing the first scout but decapitating the last one in the line before it returns to his hand.

Stepping forward, Bale stabs the Artificer with _Magique'ricera_4 through ‘her’ chest plating and piecing through to the other side! She screams “*I will not fall to a mere Fleshlin… ARG!*” and then topples over. The Warforged with a slightly glowing spear looks over and cries “*NO! Steelheart! You scum!!!*” then charges Bale5 catching him along his back.

At the same time Fury and the large Warforged square off, the enemy construct slashing as  Fury's large arms wrap around it6, causing a glancing hit against Fury’s side as he crushes the forged head between his fists! The other Warforged slashes and cut Fury seriously on the back of his left leg and laughs “*You are nothing! The Lord of Blade has foretold us of your defeat Traitor!!*” 

Two Warforged Scouts move and fire arrows at Taran7, while two of the spear-wielding forged move to flank him and stab at him from each side “*Die Fleshling fire-breaker!* one shuts. Taking and arrow to the right shoulder and a stab from one of the spears into his left leg, Taran staggers under the blows, barely holding on through the pain and lose of blood!

The last Warforged Scouts moves forward firing at Azreal8, piercing into the half-celestial left wing. 

The Warforged fighting Henry stands and slashes at him with a great axe yelling “*Die flesh-thing!*” as the other Warforged rushes Neville as slashes at him with its’ two handed sword9. Neville takes another cut along his side, but Henry dodge out of the way barking and growling at the Warforged who curses some more about the foolishness of flesh!

The last of the lightly armored spear-carrying Warforged stabs at Arrow but dogs prove very hard to hit this day, for the spear point finds only dirt. The larger Warforged facing Marcus, wounded already from the whirling, flaming scimitar blade, snarls and advances with its greataxe saying “*You wish to burn for your false god Fleshing! I will send you to meet him!*”10, but his attack is clumsy and the cleric easily avoids the blow. In response, and calling on the Silver Flame, Marcus’s hammer crushes the Warforged head and send the construct spinning to the ground where it move no longer! Arrow growls and leaps at the other Warforged legs but the construct is to fast and it avoids his teeth… However, this distraction by Arrow, causes it too fail to spot or hear Gherald who, rising up like a ghost, almost cuts the Warforged into two with his weird elongated claws!!!  

(occ _Initiative Order Round 2…
24 - Neville
23 -Taran 
17 - Azreal
16 - Bale
13 - Fury and the Warforged raiders 
9 – Marcus 
7 – Amon/Gherald  

Actions, Points and Rolls…
1 Strength roll for Warforged vs. Henry getting a 16, so he will be standing on his round. 
2 Taran’s breath attack does *23* points of damage; Reflex save for L6 =16, L9=19 and L10=8. 
3 a 16 misses on of the Scouts sooo...
4 Attack roll by Bale getting 14 +10 =24, just a hit (her Shields FAILED ), Damage is *14* points, just a bit too much for her!
5 Warforged charging Bale, +2 attack -2 AC; Attack roll is 28! Damage is *11* points!
6 Attack vs. Fury is a 21, a hit; Damage is 10 (-3DR) =*7* points. Fury ‘touch’ attack 13 +16 =29, hmm I guess that is a hit  Damage is 11 (-2DR) =*9* points. The other Warforged attacks Fury, attack roll 19, a hit, Damage is 14 (-3DR)=*11* points of damage!
7 S1 and S2 shot Arrow shots at Taran, rolling 21 and 11, one hit doing *9* points of damage. L6 and L7 spearmen stab at Taran (flanking) get a 18 and a 7, one hit doing *11* points of damage! OW-WIE
8 S4 attack vs. Azreal; Attack is natural 20! Chance to crit, follow up roll is a 10, so no crit, but damage to Azreal 10 (-5DR) *5* points. 
9 Attack roll vs. by W3 Henry is 15, barely a miss! Attack roll vs. Neville by W5 is 25, chance to crit follow-up roll is 9, so no crit, BUT damage is *6* points?!
10 Attack roll vs. Arrow from L8 is a 13 a miss; Attack roll vs. Marcus by W4 is an 9 a miss!!! 

Conditions…
Fury has taken 34 points of damage
Bale has taken 19 points of damage
Taran has taken 29 points of damage
Neville has taken 13 points of damage; Henry has taken 5 points of damage
Azreal has taken 8 points of damage 
Amon is unhurt
Marcus and Arrow are unhurt

Warforged Artificer is down/destroyed 
Warforged W1 down/destroyed 
Warforged W3 taken 6 points of damage 
Warforged W4 is down/destroyed 
Warforged W5 has taken 15 points of Damage.
Warforged L6 has taken 11 points of Damage.
Warforged L8 is down/destroyed  
Warforged L9 has taken 19 points of Damage.  
Warforged L10 is down/destroyed 
Warforged S3 is down/destroyed

Actions for next round?!?!?! 

Updated Map…
Neville
A – Azreal
B – Bale
F – Fury 
G – Amon/ Gherald
M – Marcus 
a – Arrow
N – Neville 
h – Henry
T – Taran

X – Downed Warforged 
W2 – other Heavily armored Warforged on Fury 
W3 – Heavily armored Warforged attack Henry, now prone 
W5 – Heavily armored Warforged moving towards Azreal
L6 – Lightly armored Warforged flanking Taran (reach weapon)
L7 - Lightly armored Warforged flanking Taran (reach weapon)
L9 - Lightly armored Warforged attacking Bale (with the glowing spear) (reach weapon)
S1 – WF scout attacking Taran
S2 – WF scout attacking Taran
S4 – WF scout attacking Azreal_ /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 1, 2005)

Fury spins around at the speaking warforged. His thick, gravelly voice rumbles out over the battlefield.

"The last time the Lord of Blades sent his minions to attempt to persuade me to join his ranks, it ended with eight warforged lying in the polluted lands of what was once Cyre. This time will be no different!"

He lunges at the warforged, arms ready to trap its weapon and crush it.

ooc: Attempt a Grapple with W2. I don't provoke an AoO because of the Improved Grapple feat. Melee touch attack to instigate the Grapple is a +16. If opposed grapple succeeds, deal 2d6+4 damage, Crit 20, additional 1d10 damage on a crit.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Momentarily staggered by the multiple attacks, Taran becomes a blur of motion as he moves to one of the Warforged Spearmen.


OOC: Spend 1 Action Point as a Free Action to Emulate Feat (Action Surge). Then Taran takes a 5' step to the left (I 11) and Attack Defensively (+6 To Hit/2d6 +6 Dmg/ AC 20) Attack Defensively (1d20+6=22) if it hits Whack (2d6+6=11), then spending 2 Action Points for Action Surge to receive an extra standard action. Taran will Cast Defensively a Shield spell Defensive Cast (1d20+9=25) to increase to AC 24.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 1, 2005)

_'Look Out!!!!' _  Edana screamed at him.

To late, the spear from the warforged crashed into Bale's back.  Spinning towards his attacker, he snarls from the pain. Leaping towards spearman, Bale spits out an arcane incantation causing his left hand to crackle with lighting and lunges at the warforged.

_(ooc: Cast Shocking Grasp defensively, Concentration Roll 18+9=27, To Hit Roll 16+4(+3 if metal or metal armor)=20(23) (Is touch just BaB? If I hit you can roll Dmg 4d6)_


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 1, 2005)

(OOC- First Post of 2)

Henry puts his substantial weight on the metal warrior as he rips into his wooden parts like a chew toy.  Yet the construct manages to get an elbow underneath himself, and stand to his feet.  The wolf hound is pushed off, but still right on top of the situation.

(OOC- LAST ROUND--Since the Warforged did not move before rising form prone, Henry will take his AOO for last round.  {Right?}
to hit- 5, miss

OK, I'd like to get a look at the map before I post.  I have NO Office suite software at work, so if there's any .html formatting available, that'd be great.  Otherwise, I'll post tonight.  No pressure, just an exercise in patience on your parts.  Hehe.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 1, 2005)

Neville looks around and chooses a target that looks most threatening.  With a smirk of calculated targeteering, he gets a large warforged in his sights, and hurls a bolt out towards him.  With a motion almost as robotic as the constructs he faces in the fray, he pushes and pulls the lever on his crossbow, knowing intimately every inch of the clockwork's dimensions.  _Thwack_, another bolt sails into it's target, as the old man looks back up over the sights to confirm his hit.

Henry growls after his jaws snap shut, missing the rising warforged.  Once again, he lunges at the construct, intent to have a hunk of wood to chew on.

(OOC- Neville -->2 attacks, first on W5, second on W5 (if he's still up, S4 if not, they're pretty close).
to hit- 16 & 22, 
damage- 15 & 14 (finally, I get what I paid for on this bow!) Edit: added +1 for PBS
Henry--> 1 attack on W3
to hit- 17,
damage- 8,
trip- 9 )


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 1, 2005)

Marcus drops his warhammer on the shattered hulk of his fallen foe and quickly picks up his bow, stringing it in a blink of an eye and nocking an arrow.Taking a quick assessment of his corner of the battlefield, Marcus fires his arrow at the nearby warforged threatening Taren.

_Arrow, attack that one next to Taren...bite him!_

((OOC Free action, drop warhammer.  Move Action, draw bow.  Assuming no enemies close with me, I will shoot L6 with my bow [attack total 14, damage 7].  If an enemy closes, I will take a 5ft. step away from him, preferably into a space bordering an ally, and THEN shoot him.  Arrow will move and attack L7, probably porvoking an AOO, his AC is now 16 with Shield of Faith.  Arrow attacks! (1d20+4=7, 1d4+2=5)))


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 38/46 AC: 22*

Azreal looked at his scimitar and commented, "You are a pathetic substitute for my former blade . . . perhaps divine guidance will prove your worth."

Azreal launched himself toward the warforged that seemed to be coming toward him.  He unslung his shield on the journey and offered a vicious slice with his scimitar when he arrived.

OOC: Action point for surge. Cast Magic Weapon on Scimitar.  Move to I9.  Immediate action: Blade of Fire.  Attack on W5 with Smite evil from class (attack roll 21, damage 17 total 5 fire, 12 magic)

Note to self: 6/7/2 spells remain


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2005)

Stepping back away from the armored Warforged in front of him, Neville fires twice at the brute1… the first shot bounces off the constructs shoulder guard, but the second pieces through the neck plate and with electrical arches shot though its body the warrior cries out and falls back unmoving on the hard soil. Henry tries to lock on the warrior in front of him, but the creature’s armor is too thick for him to penetrate and to slick for him to grasps to drag it down!

Moving to fast for some to follow, Taran easily steps up within the lightly armored Warforged guard, stabbing his sword straight through the constructs chest plating and causing it to fall back inactive and inert. Muttering to himself quickly, a slight glow encompasses him for a second as the arcane _shield_ snaps up.

Azreal2 lands near Henry and Neville, and strikes the heavily armored Warforged a hard blow against its right shoulder guard. The Forged warrior staggers back a step from the force of the blow, but remains standing and growls to the celestial “*You are an abomination of the flesh DIE!*” as it ignores the dog to try and strike him…  

Grunting in pain, Bale casts his spell and steps into the guard of the Warforged who just stuck him, his hand momentarily surrounded with an arch of electricity3 that passes through the attackers body. Crying out one last time “*Steelheart*” the construct falls back to the ground, its body jolting still from the residue of the attach, but quite obviously down for the count.

 As Fury turns toward the other armored Warforged it almost growls at him and tries to stick him again (as Fury’s arms start to enclose it!)4 but its’ attack is wild and bonuses harmlessly off of Fury’s shin guard. Fury’s arms however wrap around the Forge warrior and then he starts to squeeze… the Warforged struggles are fairly feeble, but it remains alive and curses Fury some more.

The Warforged Scouts to the south, move north, one firing on Taran, the other Bale, moving and shooting with practiced ease5, yet both arrows fail to find their way through the pairs defenses. The last Scout moves south and east and fires at Neville and catching him a deep glancing cut along his right shoulder. 

The last armored Warforged snarls and ignoring Henry, slashes at Azreal6 but the blade passes over the half-celestials head as he ducks under the clumsy attack!

The last of the spear wielding Warforged steps up at stabs again at Taran, crying “*Death to the mortals!*”7 but the half-dragon is to fast for the creatures spear thrust and he easily blocks it away. 

Stepping back8, dropping his hammer and drawing a bow and arrow, Marcus quickly fires at the Warforged attacking Taran, but he misses it. Arrow rushes past the constructs weak defense but can’t get a grip on the creature’s leg.

Gherald slinks down and starts moving in on the spear wielding Warforged also, his skin morphing into a dark grey that blends in perfectly with the surrounding area9

(occ _Initiative Order Round 3…
24 - Neville
23 -Taran 
17 - Azreal
16 - Bale
13 - Fury and the Warforged raiders 
9 – Marcus 
7 – Amon/Gherald  

Actions, Points and Rolls…
1 Assuming that Neville takes a five foot step back, as W5 otherwise AOO, but there is no one in J8 so all is good. Henry hit an AC17, which just misses.
2 Ops my bad editing, W5 falls dead and was going for Neville (it was originally going for you but you flew off), I change it to W3 instead if you don’t mind. I can edit if you would prefer a different one.... also did you add in your Smith Evil damage? I am not sure AND this WF is evil so you get the bonus
3 4d6 damage is 16, just enough to take him out at 35 points of damage total!
4 Attack roll against Fury rolling 10 total, not even close. Fury’s attack roll back to grapple is 4 +10 =14 a hit! Grapple check is 9 +16 =25 vs. W2’s roll of a 5; Damage is 3+4+5+3 +4 =19 (-2DR) *17* points.  
5 Warforged Scouts move up to 30ft, then fire, 1st attack against Taran, first one rolling a natural 1! Miss! Verses Bale, rolling a total of 20 a miss. Attack vs. Neville is a 22, a hit! Damage is *9* points
6 Attack vs. Azreal getting a 12, a miss!
7 Attack vs. Taran is an 19 a miss
8 As L6 is down/destroyed I assume you shot at L7, and as he has a reach weapon you have to take a 5ft step away from him, but a 14 is a miss, and Arrow also misses BUT first, AOO by L7, attack total is 9! D’oh rolling bad so no hit there either. 
9 Assuming Amon/Gherald is moving, using his camo ability etc to get to make a surprise strike against L7… he can surprise strike next round. 

Conditions…
Fury has taken 34 points of damage
Bale has taken 19 points of damage
Taran has taken 29 points of damage
Neville has taken 22 points of damage; Henry has taken 5 points of damage
Azreal has taken 8 points of damage 
Amon is unhurt
Marcus and Arrow are unhurt

Warforged Artificer is down/destroyed 
Warforged W1 down/destroyed 
Warforged W2 has taken 17 points of damage and is grappled by Fury
Warforged W3 taken 23 points of damage 
Warforged W4 is down/destroyed 
Warforged W5 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L6 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L8 is down/destroyed  
Warforged L9 is down/destroyed   
Warforged L10 is down/destroyed 
Warforged S3 is down/destroyed

Actions for next round?!?!?! 

Updated Map…
Neville
A – Azreal
B – Bale
F – Fury 
G – Amon/ Gherald
M – Marcus 
a – Arrow
N – Neville 
h – Henry
T – Taran

X – Downed Warforged 
W2 – other Heavily armored Warforged on Fury, now grappled 
W3 – Heavily armored Warforged attack Azreal 
L7 - Lightly armored Warforged attacking Taran (reach weapon)
S1 – WF scout attacking Taran
S2 – WF scout attacking Bale
S4 – WF scout attacking Neville_ /occ)



```
A  B  C  D  E  F  G  H  I  J  K  L  M  N 
1  +  +  +  +  +  X  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
2  +  +  +  +  +  [B]F[/B] W2  +  +  +  +  +  +  +   
3  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
4  +  +  +  +  +  +  + S4  +  +  +  +  +  +
5  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  + W3  +  +  +  +  +
6  +  +  + S1  +  +  +  +  [B]h[/B]  [b]A[/b]  +  +  +  +
7  +  +  +  +  + S2  +  X  +  [B]N[/B]  X  +  +  +
8  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  [B]M[/B]  +  X
9  X  +  [B]B[/B]  X S4  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
10 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  X  [B]T[/B]  + L7  [b]a[/b]  +  +
11 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  [B]G[/B]  +  +
12 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
```


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 5, 2005)

Seeing bolts and arrows flying all around (and into) him, Neville curses silently as he throws himself to the ground like a trench soldier, his empty crossbow in hand.  "Hold them back, won't be but a moment!" he says to Azreal and Henry.  He pulls back hard on a lever and the empty cartridge flies off with a metallic _snap_ and spins off to the side before landing in the dirt.  Neville quickly reaches down, plucks another book sized cartridge off of his belt, and smacks it hard into place.

Meanwhile, Henry the wolfhound tries his best to defend his master's tactical intermission.  He leaps at the warforged, snapping his teeth at it's metal hide.  Yet again, the hound cannot get his teeth into his foe's tough armoring.

(OOC- Neville - falls to prone (free action, AC-14 melee, AC-22 ranged), and reloads (full-round action)
Henry - to hit = 10, _miss!_ )


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 5, 2005)

Fury continues his crushing grip with silent patience. The warforged in his grasp squims to escape, but Fury holds him in place with a single arm and pulls back his heavy fist to strike the construct in the head...

ooc: Continue the grapple with a +16 bonus. Use the 'Damage your opponent move, dealing 2d6+4 damage, Crit 20, additional 1d10 damage on a crit.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Seeing his enemy fall Taran lets a roar from his throat, and spins to face the next spearman.

OOC: Taran [AC - 24/ HP 5 of 34] takes a 5' step to the right (J 9) and Attack Defensively (+6 To Hit/2d6 +6 Dmg) Attack Defensively To Hit Warforged L7 (1d20+6=12) (Forgot +2 for Flanking So got a 14), Action Point to Hit (1d6=4)if it hitsDamage Warforged L7 (2d6+6=9)

So total after everything is To-Hit 18 / Damage 9


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 38/46 AC: 19*

Moving again, Azreal tried to avoid the blades of his enemies.  As he flew, Azreal again called to his Scimitar saying the word “Enflame”, and threw it at a nearby Warforged.  The flaming scimitar flew in a straight line striking at several of the warforged before returning even faster to Azreal's hand.

OOC: Provoking as needed . . . Move to location H9, drawing scimitar as he moved.  As a swift action activate _Blades of Flame_ (CA, p.99) on the scimitar.  Then as a standard action, manifest _Whirling Blade_ from that location (CA, p.129) toward S4 and continuing on that path into S2, and S1 (it strikes only enemies), substituting Charisma for Str for attack and damage (per spell).  

Attack results of (23, 20, 21). Damage for those attacks, including warmage edge of +3, was 18 (13 + 5 fire), 19 (13 + 6 fire), and 18 (16 + 2 fire).

Note to self: 6/7/0 spells remain


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 6, 2005)

Ignoring the warforge shooting at him, Bale charges the scout closest to him, hoping to distract it from firing at Neville.

(ooc: Charge scout attacking Neville.  To Hit +8, Damage 1d8+4)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Gherald creeps up quietly to down the closest warforged, his elongated claws glistening, he rends into the creature from behind.









*OOC:*


Claw atk 6+7+6ap=19, 13dmg, Claw atk 12+5=17, 9dmg; Use action point on the 1st attack, +6 to the roll to hit.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 6, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Ignoring the warforge shooting at him, Bale charges the scout closest to him, hoping to distract it from firing at Neville.
> 
> (ooc: Charge scout attacking Neville.  To Hit +8, Damage 1d8+4)



Out of curiosity, which S4 is correct on the CODE map?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 6, 2005)

Marcus takes a five foot step back and continues shooting at the warforged threatening Taran

Arrow continues his attack.

((OOC: Mracus will take a step back into L7 and rapid shot at Warforged L7.  If he's down, I'll rapid shot at a warforged in 30 feet that I have a decent shot at.  Any will do. Arrow(rapid shot) (1d20+8=27) Arrow damage (1d8+4=12) and
Arrow and damage (rapid shot) (1d20+8=13, 1d8+4=9).  Arrow the hound dog will bite at L7.  Bite and Damage (1d20+4=20, 1d4+2=3)  if L7 is down by the time we get to go, he'll move to h9 and attack S4))


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2005)

(occ _sorry this is so late _ /occ)

Dropping to the ground, Neville reloads while Henry tries to bite the armored Warforged but his teeth only lock on metal and slip off. 

Taran steps to the side and stabs the lightly armored Warforged, slamming it hard along its left shoulder, but the construct remains standing despite his attack and curses him “*Death to all Fleshin’ scum!!*” it cries in defiance.

Azreal tries to the air, as the large Warforged slashes at him crying “*Do NOT flee from me ye wing-Fleshling devil!!*1 but the half-celestial easily avoids the blow, and casting his flaming blade down the row of Warforged scouts… seriously wounding them all, and yet they remain standing, if somewhat shaky, and turn their cold heat-filled eyes onto him!

Bale charged one of the scouts firing at Neville, and stabs at it with _Magique'ricera_2 through the constructs chest plate. It cries out and falls back onto the ground in a heap…

Fury and the Warforged continue to grapple3 yet somehow the other Forged seems to get the upper hand (if only for a second) and causes Fury some minor damage!

The two surviving Warforged Scouts move, the one closes to Azreal moving farthest away and not attacking, while the other moves 10 or so feet and fires at Bale point blank4, but the shot goes wild and easily misses him. 

The Warforged that Azreal flee off from charges past Henry5 who bite the construct but fails to holt its’ mad rush as it slashes a deep cut into the half-celestial’s chest! 

Not seeing Gherald and ignoring Arrow for the moment, the spear-wielding Warforged shifts his grip and stabs at Taran6 but the half-dragon’s mystical shield defects the blow just barely as it jab at his face!

Marcus steps back and fires an arrow into the Warforged fighting Taran and Arrow7, piercing into the neck of the thing and knocking it down. Turning to quickly though, his second arrow misses the Warforged scout circling around the encampment. Arrow returns to his side, ready to run towards either Warforged that might thread his master.

A frustrated Gherald, noting that the Warforged he was going to attack is now down, moves north, still hidden from view…waiting to strike     


(occ _Initiative Order Round 4…
24 - Neville
23 -Taran 
17 - Azreal
16 - Bale
13 - Fury and the Warforged raiders 
9 – Marcus 
7 – Amon/Gherald 

Actions, Points and Rolls…
1AoO vs. Azreal by W3 total is a 16 missing!!
2 Bale attack against S2, attack roll 12 +8 +2 (charging) =22 a hit; Damage is 5+4 =*9* points, Killing it!
3 Grapple test Fury 3 +16 =19 vs. Warforged 20!!! WOW it won, and does 4 (-3 DR) =*1* of damage!!
4 S4 withdrawing this round and not attacking; S1 attacks Bale, attack total 11 miss!
5 Henry AOO vs. W3, total of 17+3 =20 a hit! Damage is 2+2 =4 (-2DR) =*2*. Trip attack Henry 12+2 =14 vs. W3 total of 17, so no trip. Attack by W3 vs. Azreal is (+2 for charge) 21, a hit; Damage is 10 (-5DR) =*5* points of damage. 
6 Attack roll by L7 vs. Taran is 23, whoa just missing!
7 Attacking in melee, I don’t see Marcus has PS, so the first shot hits and destroys L7, 

Conditions…
Fury has taken 35 points of damage
Bale has taken 19 points of damage
Taran has taken 29 points of damage
Neville has taken 22 points of damage; Henry has taken 5 points of damage
Azreal has taken 13 points of damage 
Amon is unhurt
Marcus and Arrow are unhurt

Warforged Artificer is down/destroyed 
Warforged W1 down/destroyed 
Warforged W2 has taken 17 points of damage and is grappled by Fury
Warforged W3 taken 23 points of damage 
Warforged W4 is down/destroyed 
Warforged W5 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L6 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L7 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L8 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L9 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L10 is down/destroyed 
Warforged S 1 has taken 18 points of damage 
Warforged S2 is down/destroyed 
Warforged S3 is down/destroyed
Warforged S4 has taken 18 points of damage

Actions for next round?!?!?! 

Updated Map…
Neville
A – Azreal
B – Bale
F – Fury 
G – Amon/ Gherald
M – Marcus 
a – Arrow
N – Neville 
h – Henry
T – Taran

X – Downed Warforged 
W2 – other Heavily armored Warforged on Fury, now grappled 
W3 – Heavily armored Warforged attack Azreal 
S1 – WF scout attacking Bale 
S4 – WF scout not attacking this round _/occ)


```
A   B   C   D   E   F   G   H   I   J   K   L   M   N
1   +   +   +   +   +   X   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +
2   +   +   +   +   +   F  W2   +   +   +   +   +  S4   +
3   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +
4   +   +   +   +   +  S1   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +
5   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +
6   +   +   +   X   +   +   +   +   [b]h[/b]   +   +   +   +   +
7   +   +   +   +   +   X   +   X   +   [b]N[/b]   X   [b]M[/b]   +   +
8   +   +   +   +   [b]B[/b]   X   +  W3   +   +   [b]G[/b]   [b]a[/b]   +   X
9   X   +   +   X   +   +   +   [b]A[/b]   +   [b]T[/b]   +   +   +   +
10  +   +   +   +   +   +   +   X   +   +   X   +   +   +
11  +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +
12  +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +   +
```


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 33/46 AC: 22*

"Don't let any escape!"  Azreal called out to the others as he slashed at the foe in front of him, missing. "Lousy excuse for a piece of metal,"  Azreal said, talking to his sword, not the warforged -- though he didn't necessarily know that.

OOC: Attack, Missed with a 1


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 11, 2005)

The clip locks into place with a _snap_!  Neville lifts his palm away from the top of the casing and returns it to the under grip of the bow.  He rolls over onto his back, crossing his legs with one knee up for support.  At first, he looks like a flailing rank amateur, yet once he lays his crossbow up on one knee, it is clear that this is a practiced shooting position of the old man.  Light erupts in two streaks as crackling bolks fly at the warforged a few yards away.

Seeing his master on the ground, the wolfhound, Henry will not allow a threat to close upon him.  The dog gets a second to turn around, curl back on his hind legs, and launch himself at the warforged nearby.

(OOC- Neville shoots 2 shots at S4:
to hit = 12 & 25, second one should hit
damage = 10

Henry takes a 5 ft. step to H7 and attacks W3:
to hit = 16, w/ a +2 for flanking_???_ (don't forget your flank, Keia)
damage = 8
trip = 8   )

Edit:  I guess that flank won't help you now, Keia.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 11, 2005)

Fury's emotionless face stares hard into his opponent's eyes as it twists Fury's arm into a new lock. While it did not cause Fury pain, there were other opponents to be dealt with, and Fury did not want to draw out the combat any longer than needed. "Do not resist. Your fate was decided the moment you assaulted our group and threatened the safety of our League." Twisting the warforged's torso, Fury attempts to crush the life from it.

ooc: Continue the grapple with a +16 bonus. Use the 'Damage your opponent move, dealing 2d6+4 damage, Crit 20, additional 1d10 damage on a crit. Let me know if you want me to stop posting this info every round...


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 11, 2005)

Yanking _Magique'ricera_ from the warforged chest, Bale spins to the left as a bolt from one of the remaining scouts whizes by his head.  He locks eyes with the mechanical being and charges sword raised as the warforge lines up for another shot.

_(OOC: Charging Warforged S1.  To Hit 15 +8 +2 = 25.  If hit, Dmg = 7 +4 = 11)_


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 12, 2005)

*Marcus Calvani*

Marcus takes a step toward the brutal battle raging with Fury and fires two shots at the warforged hanging around the edge of the fight.

((OOC 5 ft. step into space k6 and Rapid shot at s4, if he's down s1, if he's down w3, if he's down w1...otherwise, I chill out if all are dead. Rapid Shot; Bless; Arrow 1 (1d20+8=20, 1d8+4=5) Rapid Shot, Bless Arrow 2 (1d20+8=18, 1d8+4=9)Arrow stays with me and bites anyone who gets fresh.))


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 12, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Seeing his opponent fall he spins upon the nearest target with a smile on his face and look in his eyes that would unsettle most men. Slashing with his greatsword on the Warforged facing Azreal and Henry.


OOC - Taran takes a 5 ft. step to I8 and attacks Warforged (W3)To Hit Warforged W3 (1d20+10=22).
Add a action point to attack,Action Point to Hit (1d6=1). (Well that was special) If it connectsDamage Warforged W3 (2d6+6=16)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Gherald changes his plan and parts the future scrapheap that will become of the circling warforged scout and forces it upon the creature.









*OOC:*


Manifest Recall Agony on S4, Expended Focus for Psionic Endowment, Will save DC 16 for half and take 5 damage, woooo... can I trade Recall Agony for Mind Thrust Karl?  It's seriously subpar as a power, considering mindthrust does 1d10 +1d10 per PP, only difference is short vs. medium range, you'd think a 2nd level power would be better than a first level power.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

(occ Grr thought I was waiting on one more reply and then got mixed up with other stuff… ok now that combat is over it will go faster  /occ)


Quickly reloading and locking the next bolt into his crossbow, Neville turns and fires two rapid shots at the Warforged Scout; the first missing the construct, but the second catching it full in the chest and causing it to reel back and collapse onto the ground, out of commission and inert! Henry bites into the Warforged facing Azreal and bites into it but the Warforged remains on its feet, still cursing the half-celestial…

When Taran rushed it also, slamming his sword deep into its chest plate and causing it to fall as Azreal’s weapon bounces off the things helmet like head. But it is down and not moving also.

Then it is Bale’s turn as he charged the last Scout and chopping in a wide arch with _Magique'ricera_ and chopping the creatures head clean from its armored body. It falls over, convulsing in some sort of death keel, and then stops all movement.

Fury and the last of the Warforged continue to struggle to get the upper hand of each other1, but it is really no contest as Fury continues to squeeze the construct… but its armored hull is made of stiff material and it refuses to fall, instead curses Fury as a traitor to the glory of the Lord of Blades…

Marcus takes careful aim at the grappling Warforged and tries to get a clean shot2, but he holds off for a moment…

As he lines up the shot, Gherald manifests his power and _Mind Thrusts_3 into the mind of the living-construct, causing sparks and fire to erupt from the creatures head as it screams and then goes slack in Fury’s arms… it appears inert and destroyed…

As silence descents over the camp a slight hot breeze picks up and strange mournful moaning seems to be carried to the party from across the lonely, dead plains…

(occ _Results of round 5

Actions, Points and Rolls…
1 Fury grapple check 7 +16 =23 vs. a total of 5 for enemy, Fury wins!?! How did that happen . Damage is 3+4 +4 =11 (-2DR) is *9* points of damage… it is still alive! 
2 I don’t see that Marcus has Precise Shot, and then there is a 50/50 of hitting either opponent… would he fire?
3 Ferrix if you want to exchange Recall Agony for Mind Thrust, that’s cool… please edit your character sheet. I will assume that you did that this round… and taking out the last of the Warforged

Conditions…
Fury has taken 35 points of damage
Bale has taken 19 points of damage
Taran has taken 29 points of damage
Neville has taken 22 points of damage; Henry has taken 5 points of damage
Azreal has taken 13 points of damage 
Amon is unhurt
Marcus and Arrow are unhurt

Warforged Artificer is down/destroyed 
Warforged W1 down/destroyed 
Warforged W2 down/destroyed 
Warforged W3 is down/destroyed  
Warforged W4 is down/destroyed 
Warforged W5 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L6 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L7 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L8 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L9 is down/destroyed 
Warforged L10 is down/destroyed 
Warforged S 1 is down/destroyed  
Warforged S2 is down/destroyed 
Warforged S3 is down/destroyed
Warforged S4 is down/destroyed 

No need to update Map… a quick review will turn up two magical weapons… one of the Warforged Longspears and the large Warforged Warriors Great Axe both radiate Magic. Also the Artificer is carrying a Rod that has 9 red gems on it that radiate magic. Also seven of the Warforged are carrying Elixirs that radiate magic and look a lot like Fury’s ‘Repair Minor Damage’_


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 19, 2005)

"Good show, gentlemen!  Good show." Neville says, as he plants the butt of his crossbow on the ground and leans on it's sturdy grip.  He is holding his arm across his front, trying to stop the bleeding, as Henry, his hound is licking his hand in a sign of reassurance.  "Now," he says, "who is skilled in the healing arts?" he says, stating the obvious.  The old man is looking _quite_ pale at this point.

"Thank you both, Taran and Azeral.  Now that we know what we've got, let's salvage it and find a safer place to rest, it that exists in this hell."  He looks around at the injured group, "Perhaps our healer could quickly patch us up and we'll be on our way.  Worry about the stronger ills once we're off our feet."  He quickly scans the horizon, hoping dearly to spot some sign of refuge.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 19, 2005)

Fury drops the construct to a heap at his feet and stares at the inert form for a long moment, reflecting on its words. He then crouches down by each of the fallen foes and retrieves the magical oils from their pouches. Finding a clear, open spot, he applies the oil carefully over each damaged portion of his hulking form. Once he is satisfied with the results, he stands and walks over to the group's commander, taking a knee near him so that they can see each other eye-to-eye.

"Mr. Rathbone, I apologize if my brash actions have caused you... discomfort. I should have waited for your orders before rushing into close combat in such a manner," he rumbles. "I will accept any discipline you see fit."

ooc: Use as many of the Oils as needed to bring me to full hp, Karl.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 20, 2005)

"Not at all, old chap," says Neville, "that is indeed why we choose to bring along a Warforged so aptly named."  He limps off, lost in thought, eyes glazed over a bit, _General Rathbone...indeed._  An astute collegue or two may notice the old man chuckling to himself (and then wincing in pain).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 20, 2005)

Marcus prays his thanks to the Silver Flame for bringing him and his companions through the battle, and then walks ove to Neville.

"Everything I have heard tells me this won't work, but I have faith that the Flame can burn as brightly through my seplls of healing, as through my spells of war.  Neville...you shall be my tests subject."

"Silver Flame, heal this man of his hurts and of his pains.  Scald him with thy mercy!"

OOC: Cast Cure Moderate Wounds for 2d8+4.  Does it work?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 20, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Wiping his blade with a rag from his pack, Taran makes his way towards his companions. As he comes closer the many slashes and punctures become evident. "Healer" he begins with a smile, "I believe I too am in need of your services when you have a moment. Unless it would be better to wait and use the trick with the rope that was spoken of before." With that he begin putting his sword in its sheath and retrieve his bow from his pack.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 20, 2005)

As the last scouts head hits the ground Bale pauses for a moment, letting his racing heart slow and purging the adrenaline from his body.

_'Well done.'_

As the adrenaline faded away, the pain from the spear wound on his back began to flare

_'Almost well done. Thank you for the warning.'_ Bale thought in reply. 

_'You sould have someone look at that.'_  Edana's voice echoed in his mind with concern.

_'I will, once the others are healed.'_

Bale made his way back to the group, seemingly lost in thought.  He stacked the items he collected from the fallen warforged he had slain with the other items his companions had gathered and listened to the conversation quietly.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

Fury said:
			
		

> ooc: Use as many of the Oils as needed to bring me to full hp.




Fury starts gathering up the oils recovered from the bodies of the enemy Warforged, and pours them onto himself, one at a time... his wounds were server and it takes all seven but finally the damage to his body starts repairing itself completely...

(occ _Repair results from each oil = 5, 8, 2, 3, 8, 5, and finally 6_ /occ)



			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> OOC: Cast Cure Moderate Wounds for 2d8+4. Does it work?




(occ _no_ /occ)

The wind slowly dies down, when Henry seems to whine and growl a bit out into the darkness... straining, Neville thought he hear something - metal on metal - but it is very faint and fads away almost instantly.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 20, 2005)

"Well, the evil powers are, in fact, blocking my ability to access the powers of the flame.  We need to go somewhere else for me to heal you.  Who has the means to take us there?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 38/46 AC: 22*

Azreal tested his divine ability to heal (lay on hands), on himself first to make certain it worked.  If it did work, Azreal stated, "I have some healing available which appears to work.  I would be happy to provide it to those in need."

On Henry growling, Azreal stated, "Allow me to look in that direction, my sight can see for much farther than yours . . . perhaps a straggler is attempting to sneak away from justice."

OOC: Assuming that Lay of hands recovered when resting. Azreal can last on hands for 24 points, of which 8 would be used on himself, leaving 16 points for others.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 20, 2005)

"Neville and Taran seem to need the most help." The normally quiet Bale says.  "If there is enough time and supplies to warrant it, I could use some healing to the wound on my back."

Bale also looks in the direction indicated by Henry and Azreal.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 20, 2005)

"Yes, very well." Neville says to Azreal, "Myself and our gilded friend seem to be the most in need."  Hearing Henry's growl, he quietly says, "Easy now, boy.", patting him on his head, which has sunk from mid-torso level down to around Neville's waist, his neck muscles tensed from his concerns.  "We should leave this place now." he says as Azreal finishes, "13's little parlor tricks are fine and well, but what goes up, must come down.  And this spot is a bit of a scene." he says, as he steps over a Warforged body and picks up the spear.  "Please grab that axe and wand, and follow me.  Stay close."  Neville trudges off in the opposite direction of where the metallic noises were heard, looking for a place of momentary safety so that the magi may cast their spells.

(OOC- Survival check if needed, +10)


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 22*

Azreal nodded to Neville and approached, a slight luminscience emanating from his hands.  Concentrating to push the healing forth, Azreal touched Neville on the shoulder and passed the warmth and healing, channeling the power within him (healing 8 points).  After performing the same with Taran (healing 8 points), Azreal lifted from the ground and flew in the direction the sound appeared to come from.  He kept his wings tight to his body when he could and maintained a 30' height, to blot out less of the stars and overheard light (reducing his chance to be noticed).  Azreal performed a tight loop of the area and just beyond, returning quickly to the others.

OOC: Spot +6, Darkvision 60'.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 20, 2005)

Fury trudges along behind Neville, following him closely.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

After healing his companions, Azreal takes to the sky to act as lookout, while the old ranger Neville leads the group away from the stone circle and the carnage of destroyed Warforges. 

After 30 or so minutes, he locates another spot that is semi-defensible, at least to what they have seen on these dreary haunted plains… silent lightning can be seen flashing in the skies to the east, but it is far off. Azreal sees no other hidden dangers near by, the land seems to be devoid of all life and movement. As with the rest of the land, there is no grass here, only hard packed earth, with a few dead mutated thrown weeds nearby. 

The party settles back down to rest for the rest of the night… wondering when the next horrors from the Mourlands will come…

(occ _Survival Roll 15 +10 =25 to find a 'good spot' to rest. Assuming you continue the watches you had set up… NOTE again… no Natural Healing will happen in the Mourlands. Azreal’s ‘Lay on Hands’ may or may not come back tomorrow  so it is up to you if you wish to use one of the Rope Trips now for any further healing. Otherwise…(oh yea Spoiler for Neville/taitzu52 _
[sblock] I forgot, but your Fast Healing does NOT work here in the Mourlands.[/sblock] /occ)


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 20, 2005)

Picking up the axe and wand Bale lashes the axe to his pack and stows the wand inside.  Leaving the corpses behind he falls in line behind Fury.  When they arrive at the new camp, Bale pulls out the items found of the warforged.  

"If anyone can identify what these items can do, we can give them to the members that find them the most useful and if we are camping for the night, I would like to use one of the rope trick scrolls so that I may heal myself."

_(ooc: We can hand out loot now if you like, I just wanted to make sure someone picked up the cardinal items.

If I use the rope trick scroll I will use the 2 potions of cure light wounds that I have to heal.  I will let you roll those Karl, if you don't mind.)_


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 20, 2005)

"Excellent." says Neville, as he notices Bale's attentiveness.  "I am sure that you know how to take care of these rare magics, as you seem to keep that marvelous sword of your in sterling condition." says the old man, completely unaware of the utter irony of his statement.

Upon choosing the spot, he requests that the scroll be used, and that Marcus tend to what ills he can.  "I should say that you've just earned yourself a full night's rest, Marcus." he says in an almost congratulatory tone.  Yet immediately looking up at the unnatural sky, he continues, "If night be what you call it here."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 20, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*



			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> "If anyone can identify what these items can do, we can give them to the members that find them the most useful and if we are camping for the night, I would like to use one of the rope trick scrolls so that I may heal myself."




Coming to stand with the rest Taran turns to Bale, "I have a spell that may be of some assistance to identify them, though it will be all for my lesser magics till we can rest."

_OOC - Taran [AC - 18/ HP 13 of 34] He readies his potions (3 total) of Cure Light depending on how drained Marcus becomes._


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 22, 2005)

"Everyone, in the rope trick before I start:  Leave when you feel better.  Neville, can you manage bringing Henry up here, he's hurt.  If I seem to pause a moment, it is okay, I am just assessing your conditions and allowing my magics to recharge.  Let's go then."

OOC:  Marcus will channel another spell into cure moderate wounds, a spell into cure light wounds, and a spell into cure minor wounds.  It takes him twelve rounds to fully heal eveyone.  Plenty of time to get in and out of the rope trick for healing.  

```
R1: Cure Light on Henry, bringing him to full
R2: Cure Moderate on Taran for 13
R3: Cure Moderate on Bale for 12
R4: Cure Minor on Neville for 1
R5-7; wait for recharges
R8: Cure Moderate on Neville for 9
R9: Cure Light on Neville, bringing him to full
R10: Cure Moderate on Taran, bringing him to full
R11: Cure minor on Bale for 1:
R12: Cure Moderate on Bale, bringing him to full

Rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121671; http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121672; 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121673; 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121674; 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121675;
 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121676; 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121678; 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121680; 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121681

Current Spell list: 0: create water, detect magic, purify food and drink, light, cure minor wounds; 
1- protection from evil, bless, cure light wounds, obscuring mist, shield of faith, longstrider; 
2- magic circle against evil, lesser restoration, cure moderate wounds, cure moderate wounds.
```


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

Neville will commandeer Fury to take a knee and help Henry up.  When he is healed, he will begin to make came, event attempting to form some sort of camouflage out of the terrain.  "Mr. Amon, have you any skill at this?" he asks as he stands there in the dust, looking for some broken piece or building or terrain to help hide them in the 'night'.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 22, 2005)

The Rope Trick works as number 13 promised and after a few moments, Marcus has healed everyone back to full and as mentioned the dimension only last for a few moments before vanishing again. Now nine scrolls remain for the rest of the trip.

Doing what they can to hide themselves, the League settles in for the rest of the night; and while strange noises and howls echoes across the landscape, but nothing harasses them from their rest. 

Sleeping in a bit late into the morning (so that spell casters can regain all their spells) the League members are greeted by only a weak light from the sun, heavily filtered by the perpetual misty cloud cover over the land. In fact, even here on the plain, vision is limited to mayhap a mile at best. After their morning rituals (eating breakfast and preparing spells), the group gathers and sets out deeper into the *Mourlands* and towards the tower that they must seek. 

Within an hour or so of marching, the League comes upon another huge pile of bodies – humans, elves, dwarves, orcs, goblins, and things that none can identify; some old, some adult, many young; men, women, children – hundreds if not thousands are stretched out in front of them, blocking any further passage if they do not wish to simple walk across the piles. The stretch is overwhelming – but only when they get within 20 feet or so and the bodies look to have died and fallen here only within the last few days or so. No raven or other carriage are about, the silences of the lands almost deafening by itself. 

The pile of dead stretches both to the north and south of the Leagues location and across the old Lightning Rail path that they following, and extend at least a hundred feet in front of them…


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

"Azreal, if you would please." Neville says, inferring that the winged warrior surveys the area for possible routes of travel, or any dangers that may lurk unbidden.  "I'd rather not climb this monument to death, but it seems to lie in our path." he says, waiting for the flyer's report.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 22, 2005)

That morning, Marcus walks up to Fury and says, "You fought bravely against the warforged yesterday.  I know my magic will heal you less effectively that others, so here...perhaps I can remedy some of that with other spells."

Marcus hands Fury a platinum ring.

"If you wear this ring I will be able to take some of the damage inflicted upon you on myself.  I can heal myself with little trouble."

Marcus grimly scans the pile of bodies for any known demons or fallen followers of the Silver Flame.



Spoiler



Spells for today: 0-Create Water, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Light, Read Magic
1-Protection from Evil, Bless, Deific Vengeance, Obscuring Mist, Shield of Faith, Longstrider (r)
2- Magic Circle against Evil, Lesser Restoration, Shield Other, Sound Burst.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 22, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Marcus hands Fury a platinum ring.
> 
> "If you wear this ring I will be able to take some of the damage inflicted upon you on myself.  I can heal myself with little trouble."




"If you feel this is wise, I will submit to your judgement, Marcus. My thanks are yours."

Fury stretches out his hand and forces the ring onto the smallest of his fingers, then joins the preist as he examines the bodies.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 22, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> "Everyone, in the rope trick before I start:  Leave when you feel better.  Neville, can you manage bringing Henry up here, he's hurt.  If I seem to pause a moment, it is okay, I am just assessing your conditions and allowing my magics to recharge.  Let's go then."
> 
> OOC:  Marcus will channel another spell into cure moderate wounds, a spell into cure light wounds, and a spell into cure minor wounds.  It takes him twelve rounds to fully heal eveyone.  Plenty of time to get in and out of the rope trick for healing.




Shortly after Taran is finished being healed he slids fromt he Rope Trick spell. With little said to the others he moves to the spoils of the previous battle. Setting them as he likes in a semi-circle he sits cross-legged behind them. Looking up only momentarily to Fury, "I will be little help shortly but will try and learn more of these items." And with little ado he closes his eyes and begins the spell to unlock their mysteries.

_OOC - Identify cast on the Wand (Casting Time - 1 hour/ Recharge Time - 1d4+1 rounds), then Identify cast on the Spear (Casting Time - 1 hour/ Recharge Time - 1d4+1 rounds), then Identify cast on the Great Axe (Casting Time - 1 hour/ Recharge Time - 1d4+1 rounds)._

When finished he will begin to rest and take his watch as normal.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 23, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Azreal, if you would please." Neville says, inferring that the winged warrior surveys the area for possible routes of travel, or any dangers that may lurk unbidden.  "I'd rather not climb this monument to death, but it seems to lie in our path." he says, waiting for the flyer's report.




While Neville gets Azreal' help to scout, Taran turns to his small friend. _I know you dislike this place my friend, but I need you to fly up and search around. Keep an eye out for danger. If a predator approaches return immediately._ And with that Taran launches his Falcon into the air. 

_OOC - Spot +7_


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2005)

Marcus and the others look over the bodies, most are so blood-stained and mauled that it is hard to determine what their clothing or items that they might once have carried where BUT he does see a young woman, near the edge of the pile, that is still wearing a symbol of the Silver Flame around her neck on a silver chain. Her lifeless eyes are open and seem to be staring straight into space, with a look of absolute horror on her face… 

Azreal and Taran's falcon take flight and scout around the area. While neither spot any sight of enemies or anything living for that matter, they both are disturbed by the stench of the bodies. When Azreal returns he quickly describes the arrangement of the bodies as unnatural – from the air it appears that they arranged like a very crude “±” about 100 or so feet deep, mayhap 500 feet long. The group could move either north or south of the pile to avoid stepping on any of the bodies, but the half-celestial also spotted a number of other piles of bodies, arranged to form other symbols, thoughout the area.


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal shook his head, then his wings.  The stench seemed to stick to him nevertheless.  As Azreal explained the symboled, he thought about any significance the symbols may have.  So many dead, and for what purpose?

OOC: Knowledge Arcana +10, Knowledge Religion +10, Knowledge History +7.  Not rolling these because I don't want to know if I fail.  Spells are unchanged from the day prior (_divine sacrifice_ and _magic weapon_).


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 25, 2005)

As the harbingers return, Neville shakes his head at the news.  "We will be resting underneath the eaves of terrible signs this night."  he says, "Yet I fear that we will fare no more better as we travel this land."  He sighs and looks around once more.  As Taran explains the items uses, he asks, "Well, do we have any requests for these trinkets?  Surely, Azreal, there is no replacing your beloved scimitar, but these seem quite nice.  To say the least."

He tries his best to arrange a camp for the group.  At length, he says, "Marcus, please get some rest.  I insist.  You've done quite a bit for us.  We will ensure that you are undisturbed."  With their backs to the most defensible position available, Neville sets up watches to assist Fury in his all night vigil.


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*



			
				Neville said:
			
		

> "Well, do we have any requests for these trinkets?  Surely, Azreal, there is no replacing your beloved scimitar, but these seem quite nice.  To say the least."



"You are more than kind, Neville," Azreal replied, his face long on the thoughts of his beloved scimitar.  He would track down those theives when they returned - - perhaps he could enlist the rest of the League.  "I will be happy with whatever weapon you provide . . . but I will still be going after my scimitar when we return."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2005)

(note remember it is the next day, about 1 hour into the morning, so unless you want to camp now, no need to camp here)

Azreal gets the idea that the symbols do have some kind of arcane significance, but he can’t discern what type. They also do have some religious meaning, being very similar to symbols he has seen when associated to the _Dark Six_, mostly with *the Keeper*, but again he is not completely sure why or how.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 25, 2005)

"Azreal, could you trace in the sand these symbols?  Perhaps I have come across them in my studies...I would like to know what this is before I disturb the symbols.  It is a great tragedy for the bodies of any, faithful of my faith and enemies of the faith, to be used in dire rituals without their consent."

OOC:  My knowledge skills: Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (religion) +7, Knowledge (the planes) +7


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2005)

When Azreal traces out the closes symbols into the hard dirt, Marcus can also see that they do have some kind of religious and arcane significance, he can not tell exactly what kind though. It also appears that they do have some ties with the planes also… they do not seem to make sense, almost random. He also feels uncomfortable thinking to hard about the symbols and somehow he starts thinking it might have something to do with the plane of madness - *Xoriat*! (it is almost as if the 'idea' just popped into Marcus's head)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 25, 2005)

As the diviners make their marks in the earth, Neville frowns from beneath his Van Dyke.  _Curse this wretched place![/]i, he thinks as he scratches the white stubble on his face.  "Well, knowing it is evil is a given.  If we can't tell how dangerous it is, let's stay away from the center of it, shall we?"  After conferring with Azreal about there the bulk of the 'symbols' lie, he will lead the group around the north or south face.  South would be preferable (away from the center if this vile land), but whichever is not as close to the rest of these piles.

(OOC-Speak up for loot, kids!  I'm not itching for any of it just yet.)_


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2005)

Fury stands impassively over the team as they ponder the meanings of the corpses. _I will never understand the significance that the other races place upon the bodies of the deceased. They have no life within, and yet they treasure the empty shells of those they never even knew._ After coolly contemplating the situation for a few long, stationary moments, he starts to walk around the perimeter of the area to ensure it is safe. When Rathbone appears ready to move on, he follows the old man's lead into the dark landscape.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 26, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

As Azreal traces the symbols Taran searches the deep recesses of his teachers lessons. _What do these symbols mean? They seem so familiar and yet so alien._ 

OOC - Knowledge (Arcana) +10, Knowledge (Nature) +9 -> Maybe something from the druids teachings knew something. I figure it's a shot in the dark but sometimes they hit.

While still pondering the deeper meaning of the symbols he approaches Azreal. "Friend, if I might inquire about the spell you used before to throw your sword. Wouldn't that be useful with the greataxe or similar weapon? I only ask because it was such a marvelous ability in our last battle."

Turning towards Neville, "If possible I would like to investigate the rod more closely. I am unfamiliar with the magics of the Artificer but my curiousity abounds. But if someone else can make use of the device by all means, if I can ask them questions later."


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*



			
				Taran said:
			
		

> "Friend, if I might inquire about the spell you used before to throw your sword. Wouldn't that be useful with the greataxe or similar weapon? I only ask because it was such a marvelous ability in our last battle."



"Indeed, Taran, it might at that,"  Azreal mused. "Either one would serve me well, the axe or the spear, and each have their . . . detractions.  I will be appreciative of either . . . though I am leaning toward the spear, if I may have it."

Azreal relayed his thoughts on the symbols, in hopes that by combining their insights, they may learn something more.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Amon looks on the field of carnage, he'd seen... _performed_ ...so much carnage up close and personal during the Last War that the sight of these piles of bodies only disgusted him on an aesthetic level, cluttering up the landscape.

When Azreal traces the patterns into the ground and the others examine them, he remembers the various moments of study spent as Kael al'Shara, a researcher at the Korranberg Library.  Piecing them together, he attempts to draw some conclusions, adding his input, in Gherald's cracked and raspy voice, to the examination but too much time has passed since he's spent an hour leafing through the whispy pages and no images or conclusions come to him.









*OOC:*


Aid another: Knowledge (religion) +5, Knowledge (history) +5; 1d20+5 (3) = 8, 1d20+5 (2) = 7


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 26, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

"I have my sword and bow and will fight with tooth and claw if that is what it takes to see this mission done. You know your abilities far more than I do. If you can make use of any of the objects be my guest." He says will swinging his gaze around the assembled group. "Does anyone have anything against Azreal using the spear, or did anyone else seek the object themselves?"  After a short pause he continues, "And what of you, friend Neville, what say you? I seek to not overstep my boundaries but am afraid I have spent too much time alone in the desert, and not enough with people."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

On the verge of completely ignoring the conversation, Neville stands off to the side with his foot up on a rock, and leaning forward on one knee.  He is quite preoccupied with smoking a pipe and staring at the horizon, as if some invisible flock of birds had just taken flight.  

Hearing his name, he does not even turn around, he simply keeps staring, and waves off the negotiations making a shooing motion with is hand.  "No, no.  Have at it.", he says out of the side of his mouth, a puff of smoke accompanying his words.  He retracts his hand and straightens the cuff of his jacket and continues to puff away, his eyes straining to see something that is not there, engrossed in the regretful thoughts of an old man.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2005)

Having decided the distribution of the spear at least, the League members make their way around the first pile of bodies and then come upon two more… similar but of different designs. They move to avoid as much of them as possible and continue deeper onto the dreary plains. After about thirty or forty minutes, and after passes mayhap ten differently arranged piles of bodies the League comes to a small rise and makes their way up a bit of a hill. They see no other strangely arranged piles of bodies here, and Neville can make out another large pile of bodies mayhap a hundred yards off. Near this pile is the large bloody construct that they observed and hide from last eve before the Warforged attack. The creature is wander around the large pile of bodies, picking up bodies it appears at random and sometimes dropping the body, and sometimes sticking it onto one of its’ large bloody spikes that produced from its’ body…

Arrow and Henry both start whining and growling a bit, a sense of dread and horror fill the others as the construct can be better made out now in the light of day. It again does not seem to notice the party and continues wandering the pile of bodies for 10 or 15 minutes before wandering off, so that the party can continue. The old Lightning Rail stones lead them east and the follow them for most of the rest of the day, as the land starts to become a bit hilly again. Ruins of houses and keeps are shatter along the way, but no other large piles of ‘fresh’ bodies are seen, although a few skeletons of badly burnt remains are seen here and there. 

As the day starts to wane, Henry starts growling… looking around suddenly a bolt of lightning seems to fall out of the sky and slams into the ground near Azreal, Neville, Henry, Fury and Taran! Reforming quickly into something like a ball of electricity 

(occ _Reflex saves for Azreal, Neville, Henry, Fury and Taran! Then actions as the Living Lightning spell goes on the attack against the Living!!! The surprise round the Lightning attacked and so First Round a coming. Henry was NOT surprise (only one) so he can react if he wants (not much he can do against a living spell though).
Note, yep I know about Azreal’s immunities, I believe if you make the save you will take no damage BUT if you fail you could take some!_ /occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

Henry sniffs the air, the smell of ozone crackling around, raising the wiry hairs on his back.  With a _yelp_, the hound leaps forward, and bounds away from the bolt of electricity that has just struck the ground.

(OOC- Henry moves 15 feet away from the epicenter of the blast.

Neville Reflex save +6 - 18  Neville has Evasion.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=123451

Henry Reflex save +5 - 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=123453
A lucky dog!

Edit: 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=123476
they both roll and initiative of- 15)


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal followed the others, occasionally flying high into the air to better see the symbols and copy them down for the others as they traveled.  The piles of bodies had their affect on him . . . normally brooding and a loner, now he was an angry, brooding loner.  He was looking for someone who had done this - - so many dead.

When the lightning struck, Azreal was mildly surprised . . . then he was just looking for something to hit.  He paused for a moment, uncertain if the attack was just the creature's arrival or if the creature really wanted to attack.  He scanned the creature, looking for evil.

OOC: Save for damage (27). SR 14 if it mattered.  Electricity resistance 10.  Initiative of (15)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 26, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

At the last moment feeling the hairs on the back of his neck raise, Taran throws himself to the side.

OOC - 
Saving Throw (1d20+8=16)

Initiative (1d20+4=7) Wow


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 26, 2005)

Marcus, not recognizing the signifigance of the bodies decides to leave them for now...though with great pains in his heart.

As soon as the living lightning strikes his companions, he pulls out his bow, and places an arrow to the string, ready to lash out against this strange attacker.

OOC: Init:Initiative (1d20+3=6)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

As the living lightning crashes down upon the others, Gherald lets out a wheezing hiss and dodges for cover, _bloody Mournlands!_









*OOC:*


Initiative 5+3 = 8; I'm getting crap rolls on there lately.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

Fury is completely unaware of any threat as the electrical energy slams into the group. The cackling bolts run up into his adamantine body and courses through his limbs, causing him to shake. With a herculean effort, he manages to right himself from his knees and look about for the threat. He looks to Neville for orders as the ball of electricity forms.

ooc: 

Reflex save- Fury rolls 1d20+4, getting [2,4] = (*6*)
Initiative- Fury rolls 1d20, getting [14] = (*14*)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 27, 2005)

Slamming down upon the League members, most escape any harm at all, although Taran’s hairs stand up on the back of his head and Fury his almost knocked off his feet as he takes the brunt of the blast! The Living Lightning seems to gather into a ball, readying to burn the group once again. Azreal tries to sense the evil within the thing, but all he senses is a void… the thing is not evil and yet it seems to have a ‘need’ to end the life of any and all creatures not like itself. It is an unnatural hunger unleashed onto the world that has no right to exist! 

(occ _From the Surprise Round… Living Lightning does 19 points of Electrical Damage…
Neville and Henry make their saves and with Evasion take no damage
Azreal saves for half, and with Electrical Resistance takes no damage 
Taran makes his save and takes ½ damage – 9 Hit Points. I am assuming your Falcon is with your so I rolled getting a Base 13 roll. The DC is 15 so I am pretty sure he made it AND familiars have Evasion so he takes no damage. What’s his name BTW?
Fury fails his save and takes 19 points of Damage

*Round 1*…
Azreal and Neville – 15
Fury and Living Lightning – 14
Bale – 11
Gherald – 8
Taran – 7
Marcus – 6

Conditions…
Fury has take 19 points of damage
Taran has taken 9 points of damage, his Falcon has taken no damage
Azreal is unhurt
Neville and Henry are unhurt
Bale is unhurt (will NPC for a bit)
Gherald is unhurt
Marcus and Arrow are unhurt

Actions for Round 1? No Map as the thing is basically among you, no one more then 10ft away from it (except Henry). 
Azreal and Neville react before the Living Lightning, and Fury acts at the same time soo…_ /occ)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Gherald clacks his teeth and moves for covers, a slight twang can be heard as he tumbles behind cover and you hear the man grimace and gnash his yellowed teeth.









*OOC:*


Move for cover, draw and miss with my handcrossbow Attack 1d20 [1]+7 = 8


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"Fan out!"  shouts Neville, he jogs over to where Fury has fallen to check on his comrade, recently blasted.  He takes a knee, and pulls up his shirt sleeve, revealing an intricate tattoo,  The shapes twist and writhe with each other, a trick of the light?  Neville places his index finger on a black curve, and traces a shape into the ink.  As he does, it seems as though the art rearranges itself in his very flesh!!

(OOC- Move to Fury, and reactivate _Resist Energy_ tattoo to protect vs. electrical damage.  Henry goes on full defensive.)


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

Fury nods his understanding and backs away from the electrical threat, raising his arm and calling his springbow into action. The clockwork and magic whir to life as he aims it at the ball of energy and lets two bolts fly.

ooc: Move 30ft away and fire.

Attacks: Fury rolls 1d20+3, getting [9,3] = (*12*), Fury rolls 1d20+3, getting [12,3] = (*15*). Damage if needed: Fury rolls 1d6, getting [5] = (*5*), Fury rolls 1d6, getting [5] = (*5*)


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal looking at the ball of lightning . . . not really something that he could easily direct his rage against . . . though it wanted to end life . . . and Azreal would try to oblige by ending its life.

Not certain what would counter something made of electricity, Azreal called to mind a ball of cold, infused it with divine energy and hurled it at the creature.

OOC: Orb of Cold, lesser.  Empowered using 3 turning attempts.  Ranged touch attack of (23) = +3 Dex +4 Base +1 point blank shot + roll of 15.  Total Cold damage of *22 * = +1 for point blank shot + 3 for warmage edge + (12) Roll x 1.5).  No save, no SR.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 27, 2005)

The sudden attack from the ball of lightning suprised Bale.  

_'Strike!' _  

He heard Neville cry out a warning to move away, but at Edana's urging he lept forward thrusting _Magique'risera_ towards the living spell.

(OOC: Attack +8 to hit (+10 if you consider it an arcane spell user), Damage 1d8+4 (+2d6 if arcane spell user)  I will use my swords dispell power on it. Dispell Roll +10)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 27, 2005)

"Silver Flame, Bless your servant and his allies!"

OOC: Cast Bless defensively: Defensive Casting DC 16 (1d20+12=31)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 27, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Shruging off the majority of the bolt Taran moves to put some distance between himself and the energy ball.

_OOC - AC 18/ HP 25 of 34 - He will take a 5ft step away from the Living Spell(?) and fire his bow at the target. Tp-HitPoint Blank/Precise Shot (1d20+10=26) Damage+1 Composite Bow [+5 Str] (1d8+6=10)

Yes my hawk is with me I just didn't know if he was touching or flying. His name is Azure._


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

(OOC- Free action interlude....)

Neville crouches on the ground, watching as a chaotic storm of bolts fly in all directions from his troupe.  He looks at the known casters, and shouts, "What in the name of The Host is that?!?!"


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

(OOC- Free action interlude....)







			
				Neville said:
			
		

> "What in the name of The Host is that?!?!"



"Something with an unnatural hunger unleashed onto the world that has no right to exist,"  Azreal replied.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

Neville replies, "This I do not doubt.  But how do we kill it?!?!"  The old man's bluntness is a bit unusual for his character, but times being what they are......


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 29, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

(OOC- Free action interlude....)

"I am as perplexed as you. I had heard story of spells going horribly wrong in this land but had never before seen for myself."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 3, 2005)

Calling up a _Orb of Ice and Cold_, Azreal fires off and strikes the ball of living Lightning. It hisses, cracks and fries, dimming for a second and then glowing bright and hot again… seeming to light the area around Azreal a bit more then the rest of the party…

Neville and Henry move in opposite directions to try and spread out away from the ‘thing’ and not allow it to get everyone at once. A tattoo on Neville’s arm glows slightly as the effects wash over him. 

Fury strides back and fires at the lightning ball as it starts to move also, the first bolt going wide the second striking the thing but the bolt is defected and burnt to nothing by the very nature of it. Then the ball seems to stretch out and widen, part of it slams into Azreal while the rest strike the area around Bale and Marcus!*1*

Bale, trusting in Edana, stands his ground and strikes _Magique'riser_ into the lightning… and there is almost an audible scream that echoes across the desolate plains!*2* The lightning seems to flash and spark more and then is breaks apart and is dispelled across the area harmlessly! 

(occ _*Round 1*…
Azreal and Neville – 15
Fury and Living Lightning – 14
Bale – 11
Gherald – 8
Taran – 7
Marcus – 6

*1* Reflex saves for Azreal, Bale and Marcus, DC (unknown, cause if you want to spend an Action Point I am not suppose to tell you what the DC is until after your total is given). Damage (electrical) is 24 points (12 points if you make your save)
*2* Bale's attack roll 12 +10 (yep its magic!)= 22 a hit. Damage of 1d8+2d6+4 is 4+6+2 +4 =*16* of damage! Dispel check, rolling 18+10 =28!!!

Well that was… unimpressive on the poor living spells part 

Conditions (not updated… depending on Saving Throws)…
Fury has take 19 points of damage
Taran has taken 9 points of damage, his Falcon has taken no damage
Azreal is unhurt
Neville and Henry are unhurt
Bale is unhurt
Gherald is unhurt
Marcus and Arrow are unhurt_


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 3, 2005)

Neville jumps to his feet, as from nowhere his massive crossbow is produced and pointed into the fray.  *"Ha-Haaah!!"* he yells, his face snarled as he has obviously steeled himself for a harrowing combat.  His battle expression immediately droops into wide eyed disbelief as he sees no vengeful force of rampant magick before him, but instead Bale finishing his incantations.

He raises the point of his bow, and turns to his companions, eyebrows raised, and nodding as if in agreement with some unsaid commentary.  "Well, then.  Quite a good display there, Master Bale.  Quite good." he says as he slings his crossbow and looks around at the condition of this group, straightening his sleeve once more, hiding the fact that the old man yet again feels just a little bit useless.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 3, 2005)

Retracting the springbow back into his arm even before the cackle of the electricity has left the air, Fury walks carefully around the area where the ball of lightning just dispersed. "Who would call such a thing onto this world? Is it a thing that must be ordered to attack, or does it do so of its own mind?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 4, 2005)

Marcus, listening to the comments of his companions, dives out of the way of the electricity, recovers, and does the most instinctive thing he can as he thinks of answers to his companion's questions...he shoots.  Finding he he is needlessly shooting into thin air, he looks around at his companions, a bit sheepishly.

"Sorry.  I got carried away."

OOC:  Reflex Save (1d20+7=18); Knowledge (arcana) (1d20+5=24)


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal was uncertain whether his spell had done any damage at all to the creature.  As electricity sparked all around him, he concentrated on keeping his actions and reflexes from jerking from the energy.  Raising an eyebrow, Azreal launched himself straight up into the air, hoping to draw the attention of the creature away from the others.

OOC: Reflex save 19.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 4, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

With an arrow already nocked and ready to fly, it takes a few moments to realize that the target is no more. An almost embarassed grin creeps across his face as Taran drops his aim and looks around. "Well that was good for a refreshening!"  he calls to the others. Seeing the scorch patterns on Fury he moves to his side, while doing so he pulls the artificers staff from its' resting place. "I am not sure this will work but if it does...." with that his hand comes forward to tap one of the gems along its' length. Looking the warforged in the eye as best as possible, "As for the spell gone wild....I know not. But it would have seem to have had a malevolent sentience all of its' own."


OOC - After moving over to Fury, Taran will draw the Artificers staff and try an activate one of the Repair Moderate Damage infused gems on the Warforged. If it works I would ask that you roll, please Karl. I figure if not then it is still a way cool item to investigate for later.


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 4, 2005)

(ooc: I will update when I know if I have taken damage:  Ref Save 15+6=21.  Hexblade ability of Mettle or Arcane Resistance, can't remember which one, cancels out any damage on a save vs. spells that result in half or partial damage.)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 4, 2005)

(occ _yes the Living Lightning Spell is... dead, dispelled... something  sorry if I was not clear about that... Damage after Reflex saves - 
Azreal takes 2pts of damage (save for half or 12 -10 electrical resistance)
Bale takes nothing (Mettle as I remember is the Hexblade ability)
Marcus takes 12pts of damage (make save for half)_

As the ozone in the air seems to calm as the... lightning thing... is dispelled back to where ever it was from, the party regroups to check their wounds and to watch. It seems that a few of the strange silent cloud lightning that they have observed over the last two days are moving in towards their general direction... it might not be the best to remain here for to long...


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 4, 2005)

Bale nods to Neville in acknowledgement of his praise.

_'Thank you, Edana.'_

_'I can not do that often dear, but it seemed like a good time...oh, and your welcome.'_

Amazingly Bale does not seem to have been touched by the living spell and waits for the others to be ready to move on.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 4, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

With a lack of success with the artificer's tool Taran turns to the rest of his companions. "I am afraid this will need the touch of an artificer to work. Unless one of you may know a trick I have missed?" The last is said with a note of anxiousness. "But if not I will just pack it away since the sky seems to growing more dire every moment."


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 22*

Azreal nodded looking at the sky.  Noticing a burn on his left forearm, he concentrated a moment or two and the burn vanished.  Looking to Marcus, Azreal asked, "Do you want me to tend those burns, Marcus?"

OOC: Used 2 points of lay on hands (22 remain - less whatever used for Marcus)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 5, 2005)

"I would appreciate whatever relief you can spare.  I will be glad to see these mists behind me again and my spells at full power."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 5, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Turning towards Marcus, a large grin coming over his face, Taran exclaims. "Though my spells do not suffer as yours I too will gladly join in thanks when we see these accursed lands behind us."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Gherald picks himself up, dusting off his meager outfit with his stained fingers, "I suggest we move on quickly, I don't favor dealing with any more of those things."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 5, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

'Friend Gherald, I believe you have the correct idea. With the forces arrayed against us it seems most prudent to not give them a stationary target." As he reshoulders his pack with the staff and readies his bow. "So which way to the tower, again?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 5, 2005)

After drifting off for a moment as Neville tends to do immediately following a crisis, he turns back to 'Gherald' and Taran.  Recognizing their readiness to move on, he says, "Right." as he tightens the strap on his side bag.  He begins trudging off in the direction of the tower saying, "This way, I believe.  Do keep an eye out, chaps."  He looks off to the horizon for and signs, portents, or other signals of their impending doom in these horrible lands.  As he makes off, he turns and looks at the smoldering warforged, saying offhandedly, "And will somebody please have a look at Fury when we get a chance.  Right-o." as he treks on through the waste.

OOC- So how far are we?


----------



## Keia (Aug 5, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal nodded in response to Marcus and applied his healing touch.  "I am eager to continue as well . . . the sooner we get through this the sooner we can destroy whoever did this."

With that said, he lifted into the air . . . though not as high as before - eyeing the lighting in the clouds above.

OOC: 22 points remained prior to touch.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 5, 2005)

(occ _13 assumed that it would take 5 or 6 days to trek to the tower, a day or two to explore it and then return. You are on day 2 into the Mourlands! Remember natural healing DOES not happen in the Mourlands either, so any damage you have, not healed by Azreal is going to stick with you…_

As Azreal floats into the air, the rest of the party starts moving out again, heading on across the blasted and sad lands. Neville pulling on the Magebreed Mules, who seem more restless then normal and they are off. Fairly quickly they approach a ruined town of some kind, the Lightning Rail line that they are following leads right though the center of town… 

There are no sounds hear, the wind has died down to nothing and the city have an unholy, dreadful feel to it – with most of the League members getting the feeling of being watched – by something, they can not be sure.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 6, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Keeping his bow at the ready Taran follows closely behind and to the right of those in the lead. His head sway to and fro, his movements and body language more like those of some large predator rather than an elf. In barely more than a whisper he proclaims with venom, "This land is an abomination! Where is the honor in a place such as this? Even now we are being watched. I believe our next battle is soon at hand."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 6, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> "I believe our next battle is soon at hand."



"You may be right, Taran, but I am confident our goal will be met. My only concern is the lack of ability to repair the damage I have taken. I hold only a half-dozen of the magical salves that can seal the rends in my form." He turns his broad head to face Neville. "Perhaps I should stand back from the assault unless it is absolutely needed, Rathbone?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 6, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

"I shall continue to see if there is some way for us to unlock the magics of the artificer's device friend, but at least for now I believe it would be best that you are careful." Even as the words come forth Taran continues to scan the surroundings for movement or attack.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 7, 2005)

Neville frowns and begins twisting his moustache with his free hand.  "Hmmm…” he emits at length, “Perhaps we should camp here and rest as best we can before crossing this blasted town.”   He scans the area, looking for some sort of defensible position.  “Can no magics heal you even partially, Fury?  I must say that I loathe the idea of facing heavy combat without your abilities.”   Neville will continue to look for a suitable spot in which to camp or rest.  He fears that entering the town injured and tired would prove dangerous.  The unbidden presence of whatever lurks in the buildings outweighs the securities of their structures.


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal looked at the Warforged, and shook his head, "I doubt that I can heal one such as he . . . however, I have never tried."

So saying Azreal floated down and touched Fury, channeling his healing touch to see if it worked.

OOC: Azreal has 10 points remaining on his lay on hands.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Azreal looked at the Warforged, and shook his head, "I doubt that I can heal one such as he . . . however, I have never tried."
> 
> So saying Azreal floated down and touched Fury, channeling his healing touch to see if it worked.





As Azreal approaches, Fury waves him off with an adamantine hand. "Your offer for help is appreciated, Azreal, but it will not help. Only the potions I possess or repairing magic work. Although I am a construct with life like most warforged, my unique type of manufacture has made healing that would help most creatures ineffective. It is not a side effect of these lands; things would be the same in Sharn." He reaches into his pouch for his magical oils.

ooc: Use however many of my remaining six Repair Light oils are needed.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 8, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Looking up to the huge Warforged, "May I assist you friend Fury?"

After the short conversation between Azreal and Fury, Taran moves to speak with the winged warrior. "Friend Azreal, I meant to ask you earlier if you had some healing magics left? The lightning creature caught me somewhat by surprise." With those words he raises his arm to show the slightly blankened and burnt skin. "Normally I would wait but with nature of this accursed land and the enemies before us, I thought it best to ask"



OOC - (AC:18/ HP:25 of 34)


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*



			
				Taran said:
			
		

> "Normally I would wait but with nature of this accursed land and the enemies before us, I thought it best to ask"



"No it is better to ask now, Taran, is it?"  Azreal explained.  "Better to use the healing before I fall, rather than have it go wasted."

Azreal applied his healing touch to Taran, concentrating to allow the flow of the healing power to course into him.

OOC: Actually noticed that Azreal doesn't have anything to pump up his Charisma - which generates his healing . . . might be worthwhile.  Lay on hands: one point remains.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 8, 2005)

"Indeed." says Neville, "It seems that our policy, especially for Fury, will have to be 'heal as soon as possible'.  Despite your profound abilities, I feel personally responsible to see you all out of these dreadful lands, alive."  He looks around at the casters, wondering if he isn't being to blunt.  Realizing that it cannot be helped, he continues, "I realize that this may sometimes tax your abilities, but I feel that our survival depends on it.  In return, we will do our best to make sure that you are well rested.  As best a rest can be found in these lands." he says, as his voice trails off.  Again, he squints into the distance, trying to put a direction on the overwhelming feeling of  unbidden scrying that presses down on the Extraordinaires every move.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 8, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

"Thank you friend Azreal." 

"My sword and bow are at your disposal, friend Neville." Taran returns with a slight bow, before returning to scanning the horizon for threats.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 8, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ooc: Use however many of my remaining six Repair Light oils are needed.




(occ _Repair Light Damage positions – (#1) heals 2, (#2) heals 4, (#3) heals 6, (#4) heals 3 and finally (#5) heals 4 = 19 points back, but only has one remaining position 
Neville can make a Survival check to look for a suitable camp site if he wishes. The higher the roll, but more defensible it will be…_ /occ)

After five of the oils have been pored over Fury’s body, and Azreal has treated those that they can, the party debates about whether or not to camp for the night. Meanwhile Neville and Henry scout out for any suitable locations in the area that might be defensible.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 8, 2005)

Neville squints, shakes his head, and plays with his moustache for quite some time.  At length, he grunts an affirmation and heads to a good looking spot in the landscape in which to rest.  "Right." he says, "We'll stand a better chance here than just walking into....whatever it is that lurks in those ruins.  I'm sure I"m not alone in feeling some...presence."   He says as he makes preparation.

OOC: Survival 25.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 8, 2005)

Neville finds a fairly defensible spot to camp if the League wished, off some hundred yards to the north side of the road behind a small hill was an old abandoned farm house. There is no roof, but the wall facing the ruined town remain standing, while the two side walls are partly destroyed and the wall opposite the city has fallen over completely to rubble. But the building would provide some shelter for all, and their two Magebreed Mules.

There are still two or so hours of light before sunset this eve…


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 8, 2005)

Marcus walks along, feeling undeniably grim.

"It seems to me that the faster we quit this place the happier we all will be.  I am inclined to continue on through, or around this place rather than be surprised in the night...again."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2005)

(occ _Bump... just want to know if you are camping or moving on? Which way? Neville and Azreal, if he flies overhead, figure that you could avoid the town but it would take most of the rest of daylight and you are not sure if you would find a suitable camp-site on the other side... you generally have to follow the old Lightning Rail line as it is pretty much the only 'land-marker' in the Mourlands_ /occ)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 9, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

"Normally I would agree that to travel on is the prefered option. But this land more than any I would prefer to face the challenges with the haze of too little rest clouding my judgement." With that Tarab finds a somewhat less uncomfortable spot than most and prepares his pallet. All the while keeping his bow and sword within easy reach.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 9, 2005)

Fury seems unconcerned as to which option is chosen. He watches the camp's edge stoically, waiting the decision from Neville.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 10, 2005)

"Yes....yes." Neville says, still a bit distracted.  "I should have referred to you, Marcus, as one most skilled in healing.  It is your decision."  Seeing as he wishes to continue, he says, "Right.  Azreal says that we may circumvent this town.  I say we press on until we find similar shelter on the other side."  With that, he trudges off under Azreal's direction, eyes peeled on the town below.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 10, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Seeing that we will be continuing on Taran quickly repacks his bedroll. So that with a fast sheathing of his sword and ready of his bow he is set. "Very good, I am ready. Being done with this place a little sooner suits me easily." With that he is off to keep pace between the advance elements of the group (Azreal and Neville) and the others.


----------



## Keia (Aug 10, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal looked questioningly at Neville and his comments from beneath the mass of blue-black hair that hid his eyes most times he was not flying.  Instead, he launched himself into the air and started scouting ahead.  

He kept his eyes on the ghost town, looking for any clues as to what was making him feel uneasy.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

The League makes their way around the northern part of the desolate ghost town, only the occasional silent lightning flashes in skies to the east and north to be seen. Occasionally taking to the sky, Azreal sees no moving from the town, only broken and smashed buildings, debris and semi-collapsed walls and towers, trash and discarded items littered about. He sees no bodies or movement within, yet almost feels as if he is being watched at times. Nor does he detect any specific sources of evil, just the general bad feelings produced by this desolate landscape.

As the shadows grow deeper the group quickly again finds the Lightning Rail that continues on deeper into the *Mourlands*, unbroken but the stones blackened and ‘dead’. Neville and Henry again look for a suitable spot for the group to camp for the evening…
(occ _Survival check for Neville, rolling 6+10 =16_ /occ)
 …but there is little in the way of cover or defensible areas on this side of the town. The best he locates are a patch of dead trees, with a thick throne and thistle bush on the eastern side. It does offer some cover and limit the direction that anything on the group could approach the group from. 

Bedding down for the night, the group sets their watches starting with Fury and Neville (assuming Azreal will wish to get sleep to recover spells UNLESS you are going to sleep in for the morning). Darkness descends quickly onto the land and the group’s small fire providing the only weak light. After about an hour into their watch…  
(occ _Fury listen roll 8-1 =7, Neville listen roll 12+12 =24, Henry listen roll 3+5= 8 vs. DC 20_ /occ)
…Neville detects the tell-tale rustling of someone – or something – approaching the camp site with some stealth. He hears at least three distinct sounds, coming from the east, the west and the north…


(occ _Map key…
Top of the Map is north
+ = 5 foot square
O = Dead Tree
X = Throne bushes 
C = Camp Fire
M = Magebreed Mules
The rest of you are spread out around this site, up to you where. _


```
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
+ + + O + + + O + + + + + + +
+ + + + + + O + O + + + + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + O + + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + + X + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + M X X + +
+ + O + + + + C + + M + + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + + + O + +
+ + + + + + + + + + + O + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
+ + + + + + + + + + O + + + +
+ + O + + + + + + + + + + + +
+ + + O + + + + + + + + + + +
```


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 10, 2005)

Neville, just north of the campfire when he hears the noises, makes a quieting motion to Henry, and gets Fury's attention (throwing a rock if he has to).  He points east, west and north to the warforged.  He then rushes to the camp and tries to wake the others.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 10, 2005)

The small, smooth rocks clangs softly off Fury's broad back, drawing his eyes to Neville's waving arm. Noting the areas he points out, Fury squats down and reveals the springbow in his arm. _When should I activate the light_, he pondered.


----------



## Keia (Aug 10, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal lay asleep against the tree directly tothe south of the pair of thorn bushes.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 10, 2005)

Marcus lay asleep 10 feet south of the campfire.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

The League members are all quickly awoken by Neville, and the sounds from outside the camp grow a bit louder. Those blessed with the ability to see in the dark or with low-light vision, can make out humanoid figures – lots of humanoid figures – moving towards the camp. A lone figure moving into the light – leaning heavily on a gnarled staff, and limping heavily it struggles slowly toward the group, stopping some 10 feet away from the nearest person. It is covered, head to toe, in ragged filthy rags, and nothing of it’s’ body is visible.

A strange voice, crackling and dry, just barely a whisper, say “*Be ye who? Here, why are ye? Seek, what ye do?*” 

Azreal does not detect any evil from the creature, but all (except Fury) are disgusted by the smell of the figure – like rotten meat left out to long in the sun – it rolls off the figure almost physically, causing eyes to water and noses to repel.  

The other figures still in the darkness are similarly clad and bend over as if by great age – there are at least two dozen of them in the night, maybe more! Many are armed with what look to be rusty swords or axes, or large knives and spears


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2005)

Gherald (Amon) sits up from his bedroll, ten feet to the west of the campfire, drawing and quietly cocking back his crossbow, his form wavers and he seems to meld into the patchy ground.  From his hidden position he manifests a psionically endowed read thoughts, letting his concentration fall over the gathering of newly arrived "guests".









*OOC:*


Hide 1d20 (9) + 11 = 20, Read Thoughts DC 16


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 10, 2005)

Neville gulps down a large lump in his throat, and quickly looks around to the Extrordinaires for some support.


----------



## Keia (Aug 10, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal's eyes snapped open upon Neville's waking, a blue glow almost emanated from them.  Nodding his understanding, Azreal rose and grabbed his shield.  His new weapon came as well, in hand.



			
				Crackling voice man said:
			
		

> “*Be ye who? Here, why are ye? Seek, what ye do?*”



As Neville glanced at him, Azreal spoke, "My name is Azreal.  Myself and my companions are indeed seeking . . . I would know more of you before telling you who or what we are seeking."

OOC: Diplomacy Total of 29.  Also, which weapon did I get, the longsword?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

The hood of the ragged cloak turns toward Azreal and all can hear a strange muffled sniffing that seems to come from under the hood “*Strangers, ye be… welcome here you are not. Flesh, we do demand… payment it is, to past these lands.*” and with a bit more sniffing the figure points its staff towards the Magebreed Mules “*Do, they will… payment in full will be*”




(occ _what longsword? Sorry don't know_ /occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 10, 2005)

(OOC-What are the mules carrying, and how many of 'them' can we see?
I think Azreal took the longspear.  It was that or a great axe.)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 10, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Hearing the others movement within the camp Taran raises in one motion as he grabs and readies an arrow. "This diseased place gets better by the moment" he whispers to himself more than anything."  He calls upon the favor of his ancestor spirits for guidance.


OOC - Taran watches the others of the group. He will launch if they do. Targeting one of the same targets.


I though Azreal took the Longspear since he could use it as a staff if necessary. If Keia would have rather the Greataxe no one else claimed it. Also Karl has it been 24 hours since my last use of dragonbreath? I used it in the battle with the Warforged.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

Gherald (Amon) said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hide 1d20 (9) + 11 = 20, Read Thoughts DC 16




(occ _saving throw of nearest figure Will save of nearest ‘mind’ = 8_ /occ)

Amon is almost stunned for a second – not because the mind is so powerful BUT because it is so unfocused and mad – whomever or whatever the creature once was, its mind now is filled with images of blood and dead and fear and anger and rage and nightmares. It’s surface thoughts remind him of a night storm of lightning and rolling black sea, the creature a small spec in this turbulence (but he does realize that the creature is ‘alive’, it has a conscious and is intelligence…but it is simply madder then anything or anyone he has ever encountered)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 10, 2005)

Marcus stands, lifts a rock, and says a brief prayer 

"Silver Flame, light my way."

The stone lights up and Marcus walks over to Neville.

"So...they want our mules..."

Marcus glances over at Azreal, looking for any signs he has discerned these creature's intentions.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Also Karl has it been 24 hours since my last use of dragonbreath? I used it in the battle with the Warforged.




(occ _yes, close enough_ /occ)



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC-What are the mules carrying, and how many of 'them' can we see?
> I think Azreal took the longspear.  It was that or a great axe.)




(occ _the mules are carrying all your food and water and camping gear and extra rope as I remember (15 days worth each now). I will have to look back at the past post to figure out what else they are carrying but it was a couple hundred pounds each I thought_ /occ)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (occ _saving throw of nearest figure Will save of nearest ‘mind’ = 8_ /occ)
> 
> Amon is almost stunned for a second – not because the mind is so powerful BUT because it is so unfocused and mad – whomever or whatever the creature once was, its mind now is filled with images of blood and dead and fear and anger and rage and nightmares. It’s surface thoughts remind him of a night storm of lightning and rolling black sea, the creature a small spec in this turbulence (but he does realize that the creature is ‘alive’, it has a conscious and is intelligence…but it is simply madder then anything or anyone he has ever encountered)












*OOC:*


It affects all creatures within the 60 ft. cone, not just one.







Taking the moment to refocus his thoughts, he then focuses his energies on the lead creature, filling the creature with positive emotions in hopes to get the creature to reconsider.  Amon draws himself up out of the shadows, the wrinkled form of Gherald Preax has fallen away and in his place stands an attractive female elf.  Raising her hands in a gesture of nonconfrontation, Liera, begins to approach the bedraggled creatures with calm words, which twangs with the accent of a member of what once was the nation of Cyre.









*OOC:*


Refocus 1d20 (18) + 7 = 25, Psionically Endowed Telempathic Projection DC 15, Disguse 1d20 (3) + 19 = 22, I'll attempt a Diplomacy check next round +15 (+19 if the telempathic projection works).


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It affects all creatures within the 60 ft. cone, not just one.




(occ _Hmm I thought I read it as 'creature' BUT if its creatures' then he picks up 9 other creatures within his cone (but that is not all of them) and reads 6 other minds with almost all the same thoughts... crazy and confused... but focusing somewhat on the Mules_ /occ)


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*



			
				Raspy Crazy Voice said:
			
		

> “*Strangers, ye be… welcome here you are not. Flesh, we do demand… payment it is, to past these lands.*” and with a bit more sniffing the figure points its staff towards the Magebreed Mules “*Do, they will… payment in full will be*”



"Yet you have not answered my question, stranger,"  Azreal returned, "Who are 'ye' and why do ye think you can demand flesh for our passage?"

Azreal allowed the fire and light within to flow outward, lighting the area with the brightness of _Daylight _ . . . tinged in azure.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 11, 2005)

Fury's magelight flashes on when the creature speaks, illuminating his form. The warforged warrior stands at the ready, arm held in a firing position and his eyes flickering to Neville for the command to fire.

ooc: I can carry all the supplies, if you like...


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2005)

Neville steps forward and clears his throat.  "You see," he says, "these asses are not what they seem.  They are quite special, and have been treated to hold more....how should I say, life essence."

He pauses to gague these creatures reactions to his comment.  "I am afraid that without at least one, it would be suicide to cross these lands.  And cross them we will."  The old man has made more outlandish bargains under worse circumstances, but it seems so long ago, so...out of touch.  

Finally, and quite firmly, he says, "We will sacrifice one of these 'infused' asses as a tribute to your rightful presence.  In return, we shall expect your mercy for one full week* as we sojurn to ease the suffering of this land."  Beads of sweat form on Neville's forhead, but he does not waver.  He stands ready to either lose an ass, or pump sparking bolts of death into the closest of them.

*- a week or however long is should take us, plus a day

(OOC-how many of them are there?)


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 11, 2005)

Bale is awakened by Neville as the figures approach.  At the figure's mention of the mules, he moves into position near enough to protect them, draws Magique'ricera from her scabbard and prepares to cast his mage armor spell.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2005)

The creature looks from Azreal to Gherald1, where it hesitates for a moment and then looks towards Neville before finally speaking “*Touched, they are… taste we will*” and again it seems to smell the air. The other creatures remain in the darkness although creep a bit closer and continue smelling the air. 

“*Ours’ these lands they be, Talelean’dor we be...

Pass this way, once ye have… Permission, from us, ye did not have… no time, day or night, will we give ye safe pass. Pass now and leave, but leave the two, for that we must have…*”

Neville peeks as best he can into the darkness – his best guess is that there are thirty of the creatures in the darkness, but it could well be more and it does seem that he can hear more arriving. Henry nearby grows deeply and whines a bit, his tail out straight and aggressive.  



(occ _1 Will saving thrown 18 total, it is a bit crazy so Diplomacy has limited affect on the creature…but I will let you roll_ /occ)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2005)

The elf Liera approaches Neville from the side, "if troubles you have, we may be able to do something about them, yet our path is set and we must travel long with these mules by our side.  These lands are harsh, as you well know, leave us one and let us be on in safety, lest we could do something else for you."  Her presence is surprisingly calming.









*OOC:*


Well my Diplomacy check 1d20 (18) + 19 = 37 would take a hostile creature to friendly, we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

After casting the Daylight earlier (see last post), Azreal makes no attempt to hide the shield spell he manifests.  His wings flutter and he flexes, lifting himself off the ground.

OOC: With the Daylight spell and Darkvision, just how many critters are there?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2005)

As the new ‘female’ appears and speaks to the creature… it seems unswayed but does not make any movement, when a brilliant light, clear and fresh as daylight washes over the small clearing. The creatures do not seem to react at all to the light – even though some of the Leagues flinch from its sudden brightness – but after a second or two it, and those within its radius look around and seem confused. They sniff the air and most – except the one that has been speaking with the group – start to pull back a bit, hissing as it were “*Pain, why does it come… Burn, the warmth does bring…filthy, they are, unclean with heat…*” they mutter among themselves. 

The speaker remains bent and unmoving, turning its hood toward elf Liera “*Price, ye must pay… Taste them, we want, but price, what do ye offer?*”


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 11, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Watching the dialogue back and forth between the group and the "leader of the creatures" Taran is tense with anxiousness for battle. The visceral thrill literally thrums from his body as he watches his companions begin the opening dance. While he waits with the patience of his draconic ancestors he keeps his eyes and bow focused upon the lead creature, waiting for a sign.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC-Damn it Karl!!!:
[sblock]OK, Neville's got a 20 Wisdom and a lot of experience.  Help me weigh the consequences.  How screwed will we be if the mules go?  We have 2 Handy Haversacks and a workoholic warforged.  Not to mentions some lazy byatches that can just carry it.

Less in his area of expertise, how nasty do these guys look?  You said 30, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> OOC-Damn it Karl!!!:
> [sblock]OK, Neville's got a 20 Wisdom and a lot of experience.  Help me weigh the consequences.  How screwed will we be if the mules go?  We have 2 Handy Haversacks and a workoholic warforged.  Not to mentions some lazy byatches that can just carry it.
> 
> Less in his area of expertise, how nasty do these guys look?  You said 30, right?[/sblock]




 Neville...
[sblock]There are at least 30, maybe a few more. As for how powerful they look to Neville, they are not moving very fast, limping and twisted as they are. There weapons look really old and rusted. He doughs they could hurt Azreal or Fury very much...
As for could you carry all your supplies without the mules? more then likely as Fury can carry a lot all by himself and the two sacks[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2005)

As the light begins to grow, Neville looks out at the thirty some sets of ravenous eyes staring the Extraordinaires down.  He swallows another large lump in his throat, and throws his hands up, yelling, "Fine!  Two asses for you!  We shall prepare the sacrifice!!!"

He storms off over to the mules.  Calling Fury over to help, he grumbles under his breath as he undoes the harnesses, letting the stores slide slowly to the ground.  "I told them.  I told them, 'more asses!!'" he mumbles to himself.  He leads the mules over between them, saying "I Neville Rathbone of Breland hold you to your oath!  Harass us not this time nor the next.  One ass for each!"  He releases the mules collars and backs away.

He returns to the pile, and begins to repack the gear.  He is still grumbling to himself, but better his pride be injured than his precious head.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 11, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Backing away slowly from the gathering of creatures, Taran makes his way to where Neville is repacking the food. Carefully slipping the backpack from his shoulders, he does his best to slide it at Nevilles' feet. "Friend Neville, I have room in my back for a bit. From what I know of its enchantment it could hold another fifty or sixty pounds. And I will gladdly carry more if needed." thru the dialogue he keeps his eyes set on the creatures ahead.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 11, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> "And I will gladdly carry more if needed."




"I do not think that will be needed, Taran. I can carry the burden without fatigue." Fury squats down once the creatures have all departed and accepts the provisions.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 11, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

"Very well, but the offer will remain."  With that Taran crouches to pick up his backpack, while keeping an eye upon the creatures.


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 23*

Azreal looked at Neville, then spoke up, "Forgive me for mentioning it, Neville . . . but I believe that Liera was negotiating with them for a lesser charge . . . it would behoove us to listen to her offer and their acceptance of that offer.  No reason to give up everything when less . . . will do."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2005)

Marcus simply watches the proceedings, torn with a desire to put these pitiful creatures out of their very apparent misery, and his smug thoughts _Somehow Neville, I doubt they would have let us take more asses with us even if we had brought one hundred.  And if we had brought porters?  What then?_


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Forgive me for mentioning it, Neville . . . but I believe that Liera was negotiating with them for a lesser charge ."



"Who?"

OOC-


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2005)

Liera smiles softly to her companions, the faint glimmer of yellowed teeth remind you of Gherald, although they are swiftly once again bright white teeth.  "I am hoping that I could sort this out with the smallest loss as possible."  Those of the Extraordinaries getting a closer look at her notice that her clothing is simple yet well made, and a small embroidered crest of the family of ir'Wynarn on her shirt.









*OOC:*


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 12, 2005)

As Neville leads the two Magebreed Mules to the spokesmen, they do not seem overly happy and start pulling hard on their lead ropes and baying loudly. The hooded figure nods sniffing the air with something akin to delight and taps his staff on the group. Two bend and twisted figures that had pulled back from the light limp forward – again they seem confused and a bit in pain, their hoods twisting this way and that as they try to locate the source of their pain – and come and grab the lead-lines from Nevilla.

Pulling hard they lead the animals out of the circle of light and into the darkness. The crowd seems to go with them, only the speaker remains – for a moment. He then adds “*Leave, ye will… Return, do not. Trespassers, we do not welcome or want… Destroy ye, we will, if need arise… Pain and sadness, to the lands we will add…*” and then it turns, and leaning heavily onto its staff it staggers away and disappears into the night (note they seem to be heading back towards the ruined town that you past). 

Sharp baying and crying and wild laughter can be heard for some time…


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2005)

Liera scowls at the creatures as they steal off with their mules, "repulsive."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 12, 2005)

Fury gathers up the provisions and stands ready to leave, immune to any feelings of loss regarding the mules. "I agree with your decision, Rathbone. To waste our combat readiness on the mob may have proven to be a mistake."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 12, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Still watching as the creatures move into the gloom Taran makes himself ready to leave. "Expedient....but where is the honor?" he states more to himself than the party. Then with his equipment ready he goes to stand with Fury.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 12, 2005)

"There is no honor in senseless death, Mr. Taran." says Neville as he approaches the group, wiping the dirt off of his hands, unaware of the irony that would point to the mules' demise.  "They were not a force blocking the ends of this expedition, and I can assure you, I have paid worse prices in my long, long day."

"Right.  Back to sleep all.  Especially you, Marcus.  I daresay that we'll have little more trouble this evening" says Neville, sounding like a proper Brelish wetnurse.  But still, the watches will be as scheduled.  He walks over to the supplies, shaking his head at the disarray of it all.  "But come now, Taran, let us see this wondrous satchel of yours.  I am sure that Fury's pride in the clean and jerk shall not bee too injured if we lighten the load a bit."

He will then mark the map with a big 'X', and finish his watch.  Neville splits the gear up between Taran, and himself, a good fifty or sixty pounds in each bag.  The rest will go with Fury.  Neville will sash together something to make the load easier to bear.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2005)

Marcus lays back down for the night, keeping his bow nearby in case of emergency.


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal shook his head, "Now we just have remember not to come back this way again . . . ."

OOC: Has Azreal slept enough to have some lay on hands available - if so he will use it on those in need before returning to sleep.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Has Azreal slept enough to have some lay on hands available - if so he will use it on those in need before returning to sleep.




(occ _not yet... after a whole night of sleep (and it is only first watch)_ /occ)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 12, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

With barely a sound Taran once again sets out his pallet. And as the other move to begin their watches he slowly drifts off into a Trance.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 12, 2005)

The rest of the night passes without further encounter, although strange sounds occasionally echo across the plains or are carried up from the town behind them. Waiting late in the morning, Azreal does his healing and again the party moves out – minus their mules, but disturbing their equipment and food between the two _hatch-sacks_ and Fury, they are able to manage. 

Again they move out, happy to leave the town behind them. To the north, the plains they are passing shines brighter then before, but it is one that does not reflect the filtered light in a good way. The harsh, almost blinding light is painful to look at and distracting to say the least. Seeing little throughout most of the day, towards evening the land changes to becoming more broken and hilly. An hour or so before night fall, as the group is wandering through a narrow canyon, the see a strange tower, made of black stone. Everything they are have seen so far has been broken and blasted, ruined by whatever destroyed Cyran – and yet here, where no town was show on their map as they follow the old Lightning Rail line, stands a tower that looks to have been well maintained and not more then a few years old… 

(occ _you are still four days away from the tower that you are looking for… this is not it, unless it somehow moved and it does not look like 13 described it to you_ /occ)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2005)

Marcus looks the tower over.

"Perhaps we should avoid this tower.  I don't like the look of it.  As I said before, I am eager to get to our destination."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 13, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

While continuing to scan the surrounding terrain Taran turns his head slightly towards the party. "Though curious I must agree with friend Marcus. The delay to our journey could be exploited by our foes. But if possible I would see the edifice on our return trip."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 13, 2005)

(occ _the narrow canyon you are passing through is not totally blocked by the tower but it takes up much of it.... you would have to pass close to it. Or you could backtrack and work your way through another canyon. The sides of the 'hills' around here are mostly pale clay and loose dirt and it is not easy to climb at all... it tends to fall apart, etc_ /occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 14, 2005)

Fighting the explorer urge in him, Neville replies, "I must agree.  Though I wonder how it has stood this long in such rough climes, we'd best not enter."  He looks on the map and frowns.  "I think we could skirt around it without any incident.  Supplies being as they are, I'd hate to tarry any longer." he finishes, loathing to think of wasting a day or two in the hills, or any more blood on the dangers they may hold.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 14, 2005)

Fury stands impassive while the group decides on the path.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 15, 2005)

Backing up, Neville and Azreal scout out another path through the broken hills. There is only a bit of light left in the day, but they quickly fine a winding path and set up camp near a box canyon that is fairly defensible. 

Watches are set up again, and the party beds down for a cold camp. The night slowly passes, but not without sounds and flashes in the clouds. Also, the winds blowing through the rock canyons cause lose rock and sand to tumble down in small slides, and strange rumbling can be felt shifting the ground at odd times and intervals.

But finally the weak, misty shrouded sun raises and the group readiest itself to move out. But Arrow and Henry both seem agitated and start barking a bit before they calm down. It is quickly apparent what has riled them up - for around the first corner of the canyon stands the black tower - as if it had always been here. Again the canyon is overly large…


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 15, 2005)

"It appears there is no avoiding this tower.  Perhaps we can keep our contact with it to a minimum."

Marcus pauses, as if listening to himself.

"I sound ridiculously naive, don't I?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 15, 2005)

At a bit of a loss, Neville asks, "Well....what do you gents make of it?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 15, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

His grip on his bow tighting, he turns to Neville. "It seems to have made the decision for us. Deal with it now or at a less opportune moment."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 15, 2005)

Getting closer, the group can make out that the tower of is made of black granite or similar stone, and that the stones lineup almost perfectly with each other. The tower is about 50 feet tall, and about 40 feet wide at the base. There are no windows or arrow slits, and only a single wooden door in the front that is about 10 feet high and wide. The earth and rock around the towers base looks totally normal, as if the tower had always resided here…


----------



## Keia (Aug 15, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal approached the tower . . . curious . . . but cautious.  If possible, Azreal circled the tower at its height, trying to get a feel of the tower itself . . . or any inhabitants.

OOC: Detect Evil . . . or anything else that might come up.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 15, 2005)

Azreal takes flight and circles the tower. There appears to be no trap-door or access to the roof that he can see. The tower itself... gives off a faint feeling of darkness, but no more then the rest of the *Mourlands*. It 'feels' almost like that living lightning that he encountered only a few short days ago - unnatural and unwelcome


----------



## Keia (Aug 15, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

_'This . . . 'feeling' . . . I am getting tired of it,'_  Azreal thought as he flew around the tower.  _'A sense of foreboding . . . of weight . . . even more so than in the city of Sharn.'_

Azreal returned to the gorund and reported in, "The tower seems unnatural . . . unwelcome.  I would recommend we pass it by . . . if we can."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 15, 2005)

Fury stays on guard, confused. He tilts his head to the side as he contemplates the tower's tall sides.

"I am unsure that entering the tower would cause it to leave our path once we exit, but there must be some enchantment holding it in this place. Perhaps it is inside. I do not see any way of avoiding it."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 15, 2005)

"The sooner we are done with this thing, the sooner we get to our destination.  Onward.  Lets gather more information so we can decide what there is to be done."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 15, 2005)

As the group approaches the Tower and gets within about 30 feet, the gate lifts silently – offering a way inside without obstruction. The interior appears to be pitch black, and only those with Dark Vision can make up a little ways in. It appears to be an empty room, but they can just make out a staircase leading up…


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

"It looks quite inviting..." Liera (Amon) says with a pointed wariness, "and it doesn't seem that it will be letting us sleep without waking up to it regardless of whether we try to bypass it.  Let us go investigate it closer," despite the moment of caution there is a bit of curiosity in her voice.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 16, 2005)

"Perhaps one with skills of detection and stealth should go ahead?" Fury turns to Neville for orders.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2005)

"Well certainly, Fury.  What are you waiting for?" says Neville as he stands in front of the warforged, his arm sweeping out in a welcoming manner towards the foreboding staircase.  After an uncomfortable silence, and a few quizzical looks from the construct and others, Neville ejaculates, *"I jest!"* 

He chuckles to himself like someone's father laughing at his own humor, and finishing with more of his motherly concern, "Really Fury, you should stand back."  After seeing Neville perplexed with previous 'magickal' encounters, it becomes obvious that this whole situation is making the old man nervous.

"Right." he says, "This being of a completely arcane nature, I think that Bale has shown his resilience to such things.  You or the ever plucky Azreal would be the safest in such a venture.  And Amo...er, Liera is it?  Right.  If you would be so kind as well?  If indeed...that is...what...you....do." he says, realizing again that he knows less of Amon's skills than even the tongue-tied Bale.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 16, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Taking aim over their shoulders with his bow, Taran watches for trouble coming down the stairs. "I shall watch for more physical threats while you look for traps."


----------



## Keia (Aug 16, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Looking to Neville as he spoke, Azreal replied, "I would prefer to avoid the tower entirely . . . or perhaps destroy it with siege engines from afar.  Walking into a darkened black tower does not appeal to my sense of survival or help the mission."   

While his feathers ruffled, Azreal considered for just a moment, then added, "However, I will assist you in any way possible . . . including going into that tower with you."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 16, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Well certainly, Fury.  What are you waiting for?" says Neville as he stands in front of the warforged, his arm sweeping out in a welcoming manner towards the foreboding staircase.  After an uncomfortable silence, and a few quizzical looks from the construct and others, Neville ejaculates, *"I jest!"*




Fury looks at the leader with what might pass for a quizzical expression on his stiff metallic face, not replying to the man's humour.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 16, 2005)

Marcus pulls a pair of goggles out of his pouch and steps foward.

"I at the very least can take a look here.  I have some skill in finding mundane traps and an extra set of eyes can be useful in this sort of situation."

Marcus pulls the goggles on and starts checking the edges of the doorway.

OOC: (Search +9)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2005)

Marcus steps forward and examines the door…
(occ _Spot roll secret, just so you are not sure _ /occ)
…and as best he can tell there is nothing out of the ordinary. He does note that the ‘seems’ between the stones of the Tower are perfect fits and the housing where the door slide up into are an almost perfectly formed. He can see no mechanism that caused the door to open, but it is quick likely to be magic. There is defiantly a tan of the arcane in the air here…The air within the Tower is also a bit warmer then he would have guessed.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2005)

"Oh...to the depths with it, I'm going in." says Neville, as he pulls out his own Lens out of a velvet pouch, and begins to search for and signs of distress as he enters the tower.

(OOC- Keeps forgetting, I AM good with stealth and traps.  Search +14, but I won't roll and unsolicited Search check, so please...)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2005)

Passing the threshold and looking around quickly for traps, Neville step into the interior of the Tower. Nothing seems to happen, beside him going in, nor does he see any traps around the door or within the ground floor (occ _making secret rolls_ /occ). It is far warmer inside then he would have thought and it is almost totally pitch black. He can just barely make out a stairwell going up but as far as he can tell there is nothing else on the first floor. Henry outside barks and growls, his tail straight out, when his master enters but he waits obediently for any command.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2005)

Neville pulls out his everburning lantern, and peers off into the gloom.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2005)

Looking about he sees that indeed the only feature on the first floor are the stairs going up. They appear to lead up 20 some feet along the inside wall and end at a door. Whatever floor is up there, the ceiling could not be more then 15 feet or so before it would hit the ceiling on the roof. Neville does notice what might be an uneven stone in the floor near the stairs – possibly a trap door, but there is no handle and stone is fairly large and heavy looking. There are no markings anywhere within the Tower, no chairs or furniture or even dirt for that matter.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2005)

"Hullo?  What have we here?" he says quietly as he reaches into his pocket and pulls out some small tools.  He moves over to inspect the out-of-place stone.

(OOC Disable Device +11)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2005)

Neville examines the ‘lose’ stone carefully but can see no traps or lock on its’ surface (occ _more secret rolls_ /occ). Calling out, his voice echoes strangely within the open space of the Tower’s main floor, but silence is all that greets him – when the door at the top of the stairs creeks a bit open…


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2005)

Neville begins slowly backing up, his eye on the door all the while.  "Er.....Gentlemen?" he says to the group outside, "We aren't alone, methinks."

(OOC- Did it seem like the stone triggered the door?)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 16, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Stepping into the room Taran quickly movesto place his back to the door while still covering Neville's actions around the stairs. "Did the stone trigger the door or do you see the culprit?"


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2005)

Neville (secret rolls) is pretty sure that he did not trigger the door when he was examining the stone


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 16, 2005)

Marcus steps into the tomb, holy symbol at the ready, "Neville, what is happening?"


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 16, 2005)

Fury's watch lantern blazes into action, lighting up the area around Neville with bluish-white rays. "Should we come to you, sir?"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

Liera watches the others examining the floors, doors and walls, "surely, this is all suspect, but really, do we have to prod the floor every step of the way?"  She releases a slight hiss of breath, and a diminutive sapphire of a brilliant blue appears on her shoulder, seeming to cling to it with six hazy black legs.









*OOC:*


forgot I had a psicrystal, teehee


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal stood at the threshold of the tower, just inside the entrance.  He glanced within and without, looking for trouble.  Irritated at the thought of being enclosed, his wings ruffled occasionally and he seemed ready to bolt into the air.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Liera watches the others examining the floors, doors and walls, "surely, this is all suspect, but really, do we have to prod the floor every step of the way?"



"In a perfect place, imperfections stand out.  So I'd say yes." replies Neville.  He motions everyone back from coming in further than the doorway.  He clears his throat, saying, "This tower has chosen to follow us.  And here we are.  Show yourself!" Nevilles calls out to the echoing stair.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2005)

Again only a weird, hollow echo and then silence, give answer to Neville's shouting. The door at the top of the stairs remains partial open, but then both Liera and he notice that the stone that was a bit out of place seems to slide back down and is now perfectly smooth - no longer is it distinguishable from the other (although the pair can still tell which one it is)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 17, 2005)

"Right." says Neville, exhaling hard in frustrated resignation.  "Only one way to go but up.  Who's with, eh?"  he turns and asks the group.  "No, no.  Not you Fury." he scolds the ever eager construct.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 17, 2005)

"Shall we?"  Marcus says, stepping foward and drawing out his hammer.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 17, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

His bow at the ready, Taran steps forward, and exclaims "I am ready to follow you in the hunt."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2005)

(occ _just want to make sure where everyone is... right now Nevilla, Markus and Taran are inside and ready to go up the stairs... the rest are outside._ /occ)

Bale mutters "*I like this place not...*" but draws his sword and comes up behind Neville, saying "*As you seem to be quit good with that crossbow of you Master Neville, would your prefer I go first... in case there is trouble*" he adds with a smirk.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 17, 2005)

"Good." says Neville, "I feel safer around these foul charms with you by my side, Master Bale.  The rest of you, keep an ear out."  With that, he slowly approaches the stairway, pointing out the stone for the others to avoid.  He pulls out his lens again, and slowly begins to ascend the stairs, giving them a good inspection as he does.

(OOC- 1/4 move, Search)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 19, 2005)

With Bale in the lead, Neville, Markus, Liera (Amon) and Taran slowly begin to make their way up the stairs. Azreal waits just inside the entrance, with Fury standing in the doorframe, just behind him are the two dogs. They are about halfway up the stairs, when Fury, outside notices something odd – the stone near the doorframe seems to almost shift and reform. Just as he notices this, the doorframe SLAMS down on him! 

(occ _Reflex save for Fury, if you make the save by at least 5 (not saying what it is) you can choose whether Fury is outside or inside after the door closers, otherwise I will be rolling randomly_ /occ)

Meanwhile inside, all hell breaks lose - appendages, something like strange snake link body with mouths filled with rows of serrated teeth form out of the walls and bite at those on the stairs and Azreal at the door! Neville, Amon and Taran seem to notice something amiss, a split second before they are attacked, while the others are to shocked by what they are seeing to react fast enough. The whole tower seems to have gone mad and more mouths are forming… all hungry and gaping and trying to bite the Extraordinaries!! 

(occ _can take a partial action in the surprise round AND roll initiative but you are flat-footed until your roll and I am not saying what the ‘attacker’ gets. Azreal, Marcus and Bale are surprised this round and flat-footed until next round when they react.
Everyone roll initiative and tell me what you are doing! Fury can roll his Initiative for the Surprise round also, but depending on your Reflex save/Initiative, will determine where you are…_ /occ)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 19, 2005)

"Gah!  We seem to have walked into a trap!"

As soon as he can, defending himself as best he can, Marcus calls out

"Silver Flame, Bless your servant and his allies!  Bless them so that they may defeat their foes!"

OOC:  Initiative (1d20+3=12) and Casting Defensively (1d20+12=24)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 19, 2005)

"Hardly unexpected." says Neville, as he stands his ground and fires a crossbow bolt into the nearest head.

(OOC- I'll move instead if I'm conidered threatened by melee.

Initiative (1d20+6=*13*)

To Hit (1d20+7=*23*)

Damage (1d10+1+1d6=*10+4*)

AC=20, Neville is probably NOT flat footed.

Ah, the trouble we're in!!)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 19, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

As the wall starts to change, Taran swipes at the 'thing' closest. "By the ancients! What devil-ry is this?"


OOC - AC 18/ HP 34 of 34
Initiative:Initiative (1d20+4=16)

Melee Atk: +9 (Claw Strike – 1d6+5 [20 x2] S)
To-Hit:Claw vs. Tower (Snake Head) (1d20+9=27) Damage:Claw vs. Tower (Snake Head) (1d6+5=6)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 19, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> They are about halfway up the stairs, when Fury, outside notices something odd – the stone near the doorframe seems to almost shift and reform. Just as he notices this, the doorframe SLAMS down on him!
> 
> (occ _Reflex save for Fury, if you make the save by at least 5 (not saying what it is) you can choose whether Fury is outside or inside after the door closers, otherwise I will be rolling randomly_ /occ)




Fury leaps out of the doorway.

ooc: Reflex save- Fury rolls 1d20+4, getting [11,4] = (15)

Initiative- Fury rolls 1d20, getting [19] = (19)

I would prefer to be inside, if possible.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2005)

Liera drops back with a cry, "what wretched madness!"  She swipes at one of the things with a barehand which seems to elongate with razored claws only for the instant as which it would strike.









*OOC:*



Initiative: 1d20 (6) + 3 = 9
Attack & Damage Roll: Claw 1d20 (14) + 5 = 19; 1d8 (3) + 2 = 5


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 22, 2005)

Fury is the first to react to the slamming of the door and leaps inside with amazing grace for a construct of such size – the door still clips him as it slams shut1. His huge fist slams back into the door frame2 

Taran’s clawed hand slashes at the appendage biting at him – and causing it to bleed a bit and shrieks – but the mouth still snaps at him with a mouth full of rows of serrated teeth!

Neville quickly snaps a shot off with his crossbow at the ‘mouth’ that is coming at him, the bolt stabbing deep into it and sparking wildly3. The limb convulses a bit, but keeping coming at him.

Liera also slashes at one of the ‘mouths’ with a clawed hand the form from her delicate hand, scoring a wound against the it, and causing it to hiss in pain, but it continues to try and bite her none the less…

For now, six mouth like tentacle limbs have formed out of the walls of the tower and start biting the League4 – Neville notices that there are more tentacle like limbs forming!   

[occ] _Surprise Round
19 – Fury 
16 – Taran 
13 – Neville 
9 – Liera and Tower

1 Damage from the slamming door is 19, but halved to 9 (-2DR) for *7* points of damage.
2 Attack roll for Fury is 18 +7 =25 a hit. Damage is 2d6+4 = 4+2 +4 =*10* of damage
3 Neville can attack and hits with his crossbow… next round he would be in melee but could step back (almost on top of Marcus) but if there are more then one ‘limb’ thing on him… well. 
4 Tower attack rolls – vs. Bale 27 hit, Neville 11 miss, Marcus 12 miss (even flat-footed), Liera 29 hit, Azreal 12 miss, and Fury 14 miss (d’oh lots of two and threes this round!). Bale takes *10* points of damage, Liera takes *10* points of damage!

Conditions – 
Fury has taken 7 points of damage  
Bale has taken 10 points of damage
Liera has taken 10 points of damage
The tower has take 35 points of damage (if it has no DR )  

Actions for next round? I have Marcus, but no Azreal roll yet, but here is the Initiative Order for Round 1
19 – Fury 
16 – Taran 
13 – Neville
12 – Marcus (after his turn everyone gets a +1 to attack rolls from the Bless)
9 – Liera and Tower _/occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

Fury leaps back from the door, then rushes into the door, leading with his shoulder. 

ooc: I'm not sure if I can do this, as it would mean moving back then charging. Charge the door, +7/8d6+4 damage. If that won't work, attack using flurry of blows (+4/+4, 2D6+4 dam, x2 crit, +1d10 damage on crit).


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

(OOC- Am I condsidered in melee for purposes of AOO?  If so, is there anywhere I can 5ft. step to?)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ooc: I'm not sure if I can do this, as it would mean moving back then charging.




(occ _you would need to spend this round moving back to be able to charge next round... charge is a full round action and you are right next to the door this round_ /occ)



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Am I condsidered in melee for purposes of AOO?  If so, is there anywhere I can 5ft. step to?)




(occ _when the 'tower' reacts, it will have to 'limbs' flanking you but not until its turn so you can step back 5ft and fire the crossbow this turn, or move further to try and get out of the range of them_ /occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

(OOC- It's not for flanking, it's for firing a ranged weapon in melee.  Will a 5ft. step work w/o and AoO being incurred?)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 22, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

"By Kyber, what are these things?" exclaim's Taran even as he whirls into motion. As quick as a clawfoot he slips his bow into his haversack, and begins the opening gestures and words of a spell.


OOC - AC 18 (22 w/Shield)/ HP 34 of 34
Move Action to Sheath Weapon (Bow) then as a Standard Action Cast Defensively - Shield against DC 16 Cast Defensively - Shield (1d20+9=22)


----------



## Keia (Aug 23, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 46/46 AC: 19*

Azreal narrowly ducked the suddenly appearing mouths, his wings low from the attack.  Crying out a warning, albeit late, Azreal swung a holy charged attack.

OOC: Initiative: 20  Smite evil (Su) +6 attack +4 damage on attack, attack of 15  = [+4 Base +2 Str +6 Smite +3 Roll] and damage of 10


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2005)

Liera attempts to move away from the attacking tentacles, preferring to put herself out of range rather than deal with them up close.









*OOC:*


She'll attempt to retreat away from the reach of formed tentacles and potentially put the tougher members of the party between her and them


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 23, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- It's not for flanking, it's for firing a ranged weapon in melee.  Will a 5ft. step work w/o and AoO being incurred?)




(occ _sorry I should have added... this round you can take a 5ft step back and be fine, next round, when two limbs are out, then you will not be able to take a 5ft step to be out of range of BOTH the limbs_ /occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 23, 2005)

Neville steps back a bit, and in he regimented style, fires two shots in rapid succession into the nearest heads.  He shoults, quite calmly, "Finding an exit would be marvellous, Gentlemen!"

(OOC- 5ft. step.

Adding Bless and PBS:

To Hit (1d20+9=*25 & 22*)

Damage (1d10+1+1d6+1=*14 & 14*)(4 & 2 pts. were electrical)

AC=20

D'oh!  Hey Karl, that one last round took 1 extra point of damage from Point Blank Shot.)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 23, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Finding an exit would be marvellous, Gentlemen!"




"I am attempting to open the door, Mr. Rathbone." Fury's tone never wavers as his huge metal fists pound into the obstruction.

ooc: Sorry to bug you all about the rules again, but a Monk's Flurry of Blows doesn't take a full round action, correct? So Furry can move back after his attack and be ready for a charge next round?


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 23, 2005)

(OOC- According to the rules, FoB is a Full Round action.  Maybe Karl will be nice, tho.  hehe  Honestly, your Greater Charge Whateveritis is probably going to do more damage than anything else out there.  Please Kermie, don't hurt 'em.)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 23, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ooc: Sorry to bug you all about the rules again, but a Monk's Flurry of Blows doesn't take a full round action, correct? So Furry can move back after his attack and be ready for a charge next round?






			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- According to the rules, FoB is a Full Round action.  Maybe Karl will be nice, tho.  hehe  Honestly, your Greater Charge Whateveritis is probably going to do more damage than anything else out there.  Please Kermie, don't hurt 'em.)




(occ _yep sorry to say that Flury of Blows is a Full-Round actions… you can take a 5ft step during the round that is all_ /occ)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 23, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (occ _yep sorry to say that Flury of Blows is a Full-Round actions… you can take a 5ft step during the round that is all_ /occ)




ooc: Thanks. I think if this round doesn't do it, I will make a single attack next round at full BAB and move back to prepare for a charge in the future. That door is TOAST!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 26, 2005)

Marcus, after casting his spell, sets his hammer to the walls of the tower with two-fisted fury, beating them back from his companions.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 26, 2005)

Bale almost growls and swings _Magique'ricerca_ in a wide arch1, cutting deep into the tentacle and ‘stunning’ it for a second as it were.

Crying out and swinging2, Azreal’s sword bounces harmless off the stone-like hide of the tentacle that tries to bite at him. 

Fury’s one-two combo of strikes3 connects only once with the door to chip it lightly… as he notices that it is almost as if it is morphing into rock! 

Taran sheaths his sword and with arcane words, forms a protective shield around himself. 

Neville steps back and fires two electrically charged bolts into the one tentacle-mouth things reaching out for him4, causing it to reel back a bit and shutter. The tower itself seem to shutter under Neville’s feet for a second… not a pleasant sensation at all, but the ‘thing’ seems to be stunned and not attacking

Calling out to the Silver Flame, Marcus emboldens the League members with the power and might of the flame!

Liera jumps back behind Marcus (nearest person) and dodges about as the tentacles tries to get by the cleric to bite her!

Then the 'mouth' reach hungry for the League members, two bitting deeply into Azreal causing him to reel from the pain... especially as they seem to be able to 'get past' his celestial nature with out problems! One also bites deeply into Taran's leg, dispite his protection, drawing a ragged wound there! Neville and Marcus are also bitting by these 'mouths' causing them some pain... Fury, somehow, is unmolested by these tentacle things but the 'door' has almost completely 'sealed' over or morphed, in front of his very eyes!

(occ _ Initiative Order for Round 1
21 - Bale
20 - Azreal
19 – Fury 
16 – Taran 
13 – Neville
12 – Marcus (after his turn everyone gets a +1 to attack rolls from the Bless)
9 – Liera and Tower

1 Attack roll 19+8 =27, chance for a critical 17+8 =25, success! Damage is 2d8 +4 =6 +4 +4 =*14* points of damage. 
2 Miss, note that the ‘tower’ is not ‘evil’ it is just ‘not right’ as it were.
3 Fury of Blows from Fury; Attack rolls 12 +4 =16 and 4 +4 =8, one hit, one miss. Damage is 3+1 +4 =*8* points of damage 
4 Note that you don’t receive the “Bless” bonus until Marcus’s turn, but both still hit. NOTE that you will only have ONE attacking you next round, so you can move again AND not get an AOO against you (cause there are not two attacking you this round)
5 Tower tentacle mouth attacks! One vs. Bale =11 miss, Two vs. Azreal =21 and 26 two hits, Two vs. Taran =15 and 25 one hit, One vs. Neville =24 hit, Two vs. Marcus = 18 and 28 one hit, and Two vs. Leira (+2 cover hiding behind Marcus plus Fighting Defensively bonus as she is not attacking) =19 and 11 both misses (NOTE yes I know, nothing is attacking Fury, something he and other might notice; if fact he notices no tentacle things even forming around him). 
Damage vs. Azreal (NOTE that it is considered a NATURAL attack so no DR) =11 and 7 for *18* points!!! Taran =*15* points of damage! Neville =*11* points of damage. Marcus =*7* points of damage 

Conditions – 
Azreal has taken 18 points of damage
Taran has taken 15 points of damage
Neville has taken 11 points of damage
Fury has taken 7 points of damage 
Bale has taken 10 points of damage
Marcus has taken 7 points of damage
Liera has taken 10 points of damage
The tower has take 86 points of damage

Actions? Rolls? Bonuses??_/occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 26, 2005)

A frown grows on Neville's face as he sees his bolts hit the serpents heads to no avail.  Worsened by the bite in his side.  Realizing that he is about to be overwhelmed, he carefully moves back to the odd stone in the floor, and kneels down, trying in desperation to manipulate it further.

(OOC- Moves back, and Disable Device, or whatever else is applicalbe in this shot in the dark.  Please let me know if this draws AOO by moving.  I'll wait on the skill check if that's the case.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 28/46 AC: 19*

Azreal snapped back in anger . . . he knew his smite wouldn't work - it just seemed right to do it.

"I . . . didn't . . . even . . . want to go in this . . . *stupid * . . . *tower*!! Azreal cried out as he allowed his magic to come forth.

OOC: Either a divinely empowered Shatter (using 3 turnings, 5' radius spread at close range) if it will work agains this thing, otherwise, an divinely empowered Fireburst (5' Radius from Azreal).  Either one should do (Fireburst [4d8+3] x 1.5 reflex half DC 18) or (Shatter 4d6 +3 x 1.5, fort half DC 18].


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 26, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

Taking a short step towards his nearest companion, Taran begins to speak a combination of words of power in draconic. 


OOC - AC 22 with Shield Spell/ HP 19 of 34

5' step towards his nearest companion (Free Action), Cast Defensively - Melf's Acid Arrow (1d20+9=16) plus, Action Point to Concentration (1d6=5) for a Roll of 21  against DC 17 (Standard Action) Target nearest 'mouth' Ranged Touch - Melf's Acid Arrow (1d20+9=25) causing 1st RoundAcid Damage (2d4=7) forgot +1 Dmg from Point Blank Shot Total Dmg - 8


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2005)

Liera continues to put herself fully on the defense, realizing that she can probably do little compared to the others with these mindless tentacles.









*OOC:*


Full Defense: AC 22


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 27, 2005)

Fury reaches back with a single fist and pounds it into the door once again, then backs up far enough for a charge.

ooc: +7, 2D6+4 dam, x2 crit, +1d10 damage on crit. Next round I charge, +9, dealing 8d6+4 damage and an additional 1d10 on a crit.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 30, 2005)

Bale curses and slashes into the second tentacle that bite him *1*, cutting it deeply but not causing it to fall back as the other one had… now both “mouths” turn to attack!

Azreal calls out a great blast of fiery energy to melt the very walls of the Tower *2*, scorching a section of the wall above the door… the whole Tower seems to shutter for a second, and the creaking of the wall echoes loudly throughout.

Fury quick jabs the area where the door was *3*, clipping some rock from the surface and then stands back… reading a charge!

Taran moves away from one of the mouths and casting carefully tosses a greenish arrow into the nearest tentacle thing, burning it severely… but the mouth simply hisses as the acid eats away at it as it tries to again take its ‘pound of flesh’ from the half-dragon’s hide.

Neville leaps down the stairs and tries to find where the uneven stone on the floor was *4*, he can’t find it right away… and yet he notices that the wall is almost moving! Morphing and shifting itself as it were… very much like he once saw something long ago… wracking his brain, he thinks that it was underground; in some dungeon in Cyran… a table that acted somewhat similarly… what did Briet called them… mimics or something? But he has never heard of one this big before, and the mimic’s tentacles that they face before had ‘sticky’ ends to them instead of rows of razor sharp teeth! 

Swinging a wide, round-house arch, Marcus slams his cold-iron Warhammer at one of the closer tentacle mouths reaching out with hunger for him *5* catching it hard and yet only causing it a glancing wound. 

Liera continues to hide somewhat behind Marcus and goes on the full defensives as the gapping, slobbering mouths bite, maul and try to devour the League members with renewed zeal *6*. But their attacks seem clumsy and uncoordinated… only Bale suffers another deep bite on his right shoulder, while Azreal bears the brunt of the attacks as both mouth-things leave bloody jagged rips across his body! The rest are speared, if only barely… an a strange moan seems to issue from throughout the tower as it shakes slightly as if caught in a strong wind.   


(occ _Initiative Order for Round 2
21 - Bale
20 - Azreal
19 – Fury 
16 – Taran 
13 – Neville
12 – Marcus 
9 – Liera and Tower

Results this round… (all attacks are +1 due to Marcus’s bless)
*1* – Bale’s attack roll 8 +8 +1=17 as hit. Damage is 6+4 =*10* points
*2* – Either would work, so I will let you do the one that does the most damage… Tower Fort save for half result is 23, makes it. Dice roll is 5+1+7+6 +3=21x1.5 =31 taking *15* points of damage.
*3* – Fury attack roll 18+7 +1=26 a hit. Damage is 6 +2 +4 =*12* points of damage
*4* – Secret Roll (getting a total of a 12), Secret Roll Two (getting a total of 21), Secret Roll three (getting a total of 15)  Ah-HA!
*5* – Marcus attack roll is 11 +6 +1 =18 hit. Damage is 1d8+3 =6+3 =*9* points of damage
*6* – Tower’s tentacle ‘mouth’ attacks – Two vs. Bale =13, and 28, one hit; Two vs. Azreal =29 and 19, two hits; Two vs. Taran = 13 and a natural 1, both misses; Two vs. Neville = 18 and a natural 1! Two misses;, Two vs. Marcus = 17 and 18, both misses (so close); and Two vs. Leira = 15 and 17, both misses! 
Damage rolls – Bale takes one hit for 9 points of damage, Azreal takes one hit for 8 and 6 points of damage for 14 (ow)… BUT that’s all! That’s it?!?!? 


Conditions – 
Azreal has taken 32 points of damage (out of 46)
Taran has taken 15 points of damage
Neville has taken 11 points of damage
Fury has taken 7 points of damage 
Bale has taken 19 points of damage (out of 25)
Marcus has taken 7 points of damage
Liera has taken 10 points of damage
The tower has take 132 points of damage

Actions? Rolls? Bonuses??_/occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 30, 2005)

"It's a.....a mimic!" Neville shouts, "Look for a vital area, and jab it good, lads!"  Completely unaware that the futility of his instructions is bound to frustrate his team all the more, he turns to the spot that seems to be morphing and fires two shots at it.

(OOC-Let me know if any rolls are needed.)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 30, 2005)

Fury sets his feet into the stone with a crunch, then leaps with suprising speed toward the wall, setting his shoulder for the impact!

ooc: Charge +9, dealing 8d6+4 damage and an additional 1d10 on a crit.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 30, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "It's a.....a mimic!" Neville shouts, "Look for a vital area, and jab it good, lads!"  Completely unaware that the futility of his instructions is bound to frustrate his team all the more, he turns to the spot that seems to be morphing and fires two shots at it.
> 
> (OOC-Let me know if any rolls are needed.)




(occ _if you want to 'look for vitals' as it were... Knowledge/Nature followed by a Spot roll would be good _ /occ)


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Azreal, Half-Celestial Paladin/Warmage HP: 14/46 AC: 19*

Azreal fluttered away from the attacking wall of mouths and concentrated, allowing his healing aura to pass over his body.  

"So that's the way it is going to be, eh?"  Azreal called out to the tower.  "Get 'em, Fury!"

OOC: Move, Lay on hands - heal 24 points to self.  Didn't want to use it but I was getting too close to the edge.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 31, 2005)

Marcus continues swinging his hammer, searching for anything that might resemble a vital spot.

"Vital spots?  What would this thing's vitals look like?"

_OOC: Attack +7, 1d8+3; Spot +7_


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 31, 2005)

*Taran Varnodel d'Phiarlan - Half Dragon Ranger/ Sorcerer*

As Nevilles words penetrate the din of battle, Taran begins searching for a 'weak' spot away from his companions as his anger rises. As he does so Taran can be heard to say, "I....Am....Tired....Of....This....Cursed.....Land!". Finally deciding to step closer to the 'mouths' and angling his shot upward from his initial point, he unleashes a conflagration upon the wall.



OOC - AC 22 with Shield Spell (Round 2 of 40)/ HP 19 of 34
Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+9=13)Action Point to Knowledge Check (1d6=5)Total - 18 Spot (1d20+9=22) Breath Weapon - Fire (6d8=27)DC - 14 in a 30ft cone targeting the wall angled from the team.

Acid Damage (2d4=4) (Kinda superfluous since Mimic's are normally immune to acid but it's a continuity thing  )


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 31, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> "Vital spots?  What would this thing's vitals look like?"



"I suppose that would help.  Let's see now....."  he says all too casually as he peers over the sights of his bow.  “Ah yes!  Briet told me once, sun to the west, down is best….” He goes on to recite some rhyme devised by survivalists of yore.  “Maybe it’s…..” he says pointing to…….

(OOC-Knowledge: Nature (1d20+5=*25!!  Nat 20, I OWN that roll!!!*)


Spot (1d20+5=*23, I will spend an action point if that fails.*)
)


----------

